# Slip Stitch Throw KAL



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Slip Stitch Throw KAL 
I'm looking for anybody who is working on this throw or intends to soon. Hope to hear from you!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

For anyone wishing to join in this KAL, here is the web link to the pattern.
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10347.html?noImages=

There have been numerous corrections done to the original pattern. And as of yesterday, they were all posted so the new pattern has all the corrections in it. It is a free pattern, however, as with some knitting sites, you may first need to sign up and register for the site. It is Lion Brand.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Beware! The corrections are NOT yet in the downloadable pdf from the Lion Brand website.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Beware! The corrections are NOT yet in the downloadable pdf from the Lion Brand website.


They are now!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Beware! The corrections are NOT yet in the downloadable pdf from the Lion Brand website.
> ...


Look again. The *pdf* that can be downloaded from this page do not yet include *any* corrections.

The noted corrections have been applied to the pattern seen on the website, and one can copy/paste it into Word, but they are not yet made on the *pdf*.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

I looked again and the PDF that I see does have the corrections applied to the pattern.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> I looked again and the PDF that I see does have the corrections applied to the pattern.


Maybe I'm reaching a different pdf when I go to http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10347.html?noImages= and click on the download arrow.

Attached is a chart with the listed corrections and the relevant lines from the (as yet) uncorrected pdf. 
*Note:* None is a very significant error/correction that most knitters couldn't work around unaided.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

This is really weird because the PDF I download from the Lion Brand site has all the corrections. I'm using Windows Explorer if that makes any difference.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> This is really weird because the PDF I download from the Lion Brand site has all the corrections. I'm using Windows Explorer if that makes any difference.


OK. I obviously do NOT understand the inner workings of the Internet! Using Chrome, I _still_ get the original, totally *un*corrected pdf. Using Internet Explorer, I get the corrected one!!! *What gives??* And it doesn't seem to matter if I'm signed into Lion Brand as being in Canada or in the US; I tried both! VERY WEIRD!!

:-DThank you for catching that it's something to do with the browser. I was thinking one of the two of us was crazy! We're OK; it's the bugs that're screwing with us! What made you think of the browser as being the problem? Never in a hundred years would that have occurred to me!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Chart to assist in substitute colour planning:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> For anyone wishing to join in this KAL, here is the web link to the pattern.
> http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10347.html?noImages=
> 
> There have been numerous corrections done to the original pattern. And as of yesterday, they were all posted so the new pattern has all the corrections in it. It is a free pattern, however, as with some knitting sites, you may first need to sign up and register for the site. It is Lion Brand.


I just opened the pdf & compared that to the original pattern where all the changes have been made. My pdf does NOT have the changes on it & I use Windows Explorer also. 
The changes have been made to the original pattern in the pattern body itself but they are not marked in red in the body of it. Only under the corrections area. 
I'll copy & paste the original in an email to myself instead for now. 
Maybe there's a different link to the corrected pdf?? I also didn't see anything there about it being a KAL project. Do you know when the KAL started or will start??


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Chart to assist in substitute colour planning:


Thanks so much for this! I made it a little wider for my own use but everything I need is there. I now just need to figure out the g to oz for US. My 'grandparents' were born & raised in Montreal but I can't get used to the metric system as I am American & didn't "think" I'd need to learn it. HA! Finding more & more of it everywhere... Thanks again!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

eswango said:


> Slip Stitch Throw KAL
> I'm looking for anybody who is working on this throw or intends to soon. Hope to hear from you!


Beautiful throw. But all I see is the corrections. Where's the pattern and what does KAL mean?
chek


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

eswango said:


> Slip Stitch Throw KAL
> I'm looking for anybody who is working on this throw or intends to soon. Hope to hear from you!


I just read the last review on this throw & thought you might want to read it:

Pattern Average Rating: 4.5 (based on 23 reviews) 
See all reviews

Slip Stitch Sampler Throw Reviewed by Marg on 2012-01-17 
I've noticed most of the knitters who gave this pattern 5 stars based their review on the lovely photo and hadn't actually started to knit it. The knitters who have attempted to make this gave fewer stars.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Duh! Nevermind, I got it. Didn't see the download thing.
Chek


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> eswango said:
> 
> 
> > Slip Stitch Throw KAL
> ...


The pattern is further down on the page. It's a LONG one. KAL means Knit-A-Long. Someone makes notes on the progress of the project a little at a time & anyone that wants to join in, can do so & follow along with the rest. There is usually a Blog section for Q&A help.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Duh! Nevermind, I got it. Didn't see the download thing.
> Chek


The download I got & at least one other person here got does not include the corrections. Others have found one that does but I don't know where yet. Still looking for it.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you! I will have to try to make this one; it sure is purdy!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > For anyone wishing to join in this KAL, here is the web link to the pattern.
> ...


The corrected version does appear when I download this one from the link I provided. All the corrections throughout the pattern are marked in red. The corrections have been put up and done as of January 17, 2012 according to the LionBrand website of this pattern.

I use Internet Explorer and do not use Chrome. The latest news on Chrome is that google will no longer support it because it has too many errors occuring for those who do use it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Chart to assist in substitute colour planning:
> ...


The weights are how the pattern's suggested yarn is packaged.


> *Vanna's Choice® (Article #860). 100% Premium Acrylic; package size: Solids: *3.5 oz (100 g)*, 170 yards (156 m)


So, no need to figure out the conversion: 100 g=3.5 oz.

_So far as *I* know_, this is not a very formal or organized KAL. I began yesterday; others will or did begin when they feel like it. Leastwise, that's how I understand it to be going. I think of this topic as a place to compare notes, explore problems, and figure out fixes.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I meant that I use Internet Explorer with Windows Vista System. 
The PDF I get with your link says: No corrections as of Dec. 8, 2011. I can't find one that say they were made as of Jan. 17, 2012. 
I did see some of the changes but not in red on the PDF and not all of them were changed. 
It also does not mention a KAL on my original page.


----------



## Jeaninem71 (Dec 19, 2011)

I will be knitting this throw and have purchased the yarn already. Maybe all the confusion could be resolved if someone with the correct pattern could upload it and post the link so we can all be on the same page. 

Looking forward to this project, I may have to put my others on hold to start it. Too much knitting to do and not enough time in the day.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

_So far as *I* know_, this is not a very formal or organized KAL. I began yesterday; others will or did begin when they feel like it. Leastwise, that's how I understand it to be going. I think of this topic as a place to compare notes, explore problems, and figure out fixes.[/quote]

Hi, how do i join this Kal? It seems to me this pattern had a lot of problems in it judging by how many corrections i see posted in it at Lion brand so i think it is a great idea to have a bunch of us working on it together and would like to make this throw. thank you
chek


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


And when I click on that link, I get a totally different thing than you do. One thing that may make a difference??? --- I am a registered member of LionBrand. Just curious here that it might make a difference. You could go to the Lion Brand home page and in their search type in Slip Stitch Throw. Might make a difference, I dont know. LionBrand home page is here:
http://www.lionbrand.com


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

chek101 said:


> _So far as *I* know_, this is not a very formal or organized KAL. I began yesterday; others will or did begin when they feel like it. Leastwise, that's how I understand it to be going. I think of this topic as a place to compare notes, explore problems, and figure out fixes.


Hi, how do i join this Kal? It seems to me this pattern had a lot of problems in it judging by how many corrections i see posted in it at Lion brand so i think it is a great idea to have a bunch of us working on it together and would like to make this throw. thank you
chek[/quote]

You just joined by coming on this thread. These corrections have all been done in the past month.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

to chek101,

I gotta ask! What brand of trike do you have in your picture? It looks perfect for me!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I am also a registered member of Lion Brand. I use it often. That is the address I use to get to their site. I found the pattern easily with your link, just not the lastest changes as of Jan. 17, 2012. Maybe it is just delayed for some reason here. 
Maybe I'll go back & make sure that I'm logged in. That could make a difference?? I'll let you know if it does or not.
Thanks!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > _So far as *I* know_, this is not a very formal or organized KAL. I began yesterday; others will or did begin when they feel like it. Leastwise, that's how I understand it to be going. I think of this topic as a place to compare notes, explore problems, and figure out fixes.
> ...


You just joined by coming on this thread. These corrections have all been done in the past month.[/quote]

Ok thank you. Guess i just have to remember the name of this thread so I can see if any further problems arise.
Oh, amost forgot. What does slip stitch mean in the title?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Also to get the corrected version of this pattern, do not use the Chrome to get it. Just go through the Internet Explorer and bypass Chrome. Chrome is no longer being supported by Google due to there being too many errors by those who use it (less than 10% of Internet Explorer users use it).


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

KathieMT said:


> to chek101,
> 
> I gotta ask! What brand of trike do you have in your picture? It looks perfect for me!


its called a PAV 3- personel activity vehicle. It was expensive as i had it maxed out with everything they had to offer: motor (or you could peddle 3 speeds), comfy seat, cupholders, canopy etc. I LOVE my trike. Fitted her with a radio too and an extra basket for my dog up top. I ordered it from this web site:

Click here: PAV3 Personal Activity Vehicle- Heavy Duty Trike!

Oh sorry, that didn't work out. The name of the company that makes these trikes is WorksmanCycles, just add the com at the end. I had my trike about 7 years now. It's the best bike ever!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

To those who are having trouble reaching the corrected pdf of the pattern: send me a PM (private message = click on my name on the left of the page, then click on Send PM) _with your e-mail address in it_. You will receive the latest pdf. Or, kvetch to Lion Brand. I don't know if the problem is out of date browsers, incompatibility of some browsers, or what. I've written to Lion Brand; no answer yet.

No need to remember the title of the thread; bookmark it at the top of the page.

Slip stitch means just that. In this case, it's a means of working with more than one colour, but only handling one in each row. It is NOT a difficult technique.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


I am logged in with my name showing on top. The pdf says no changes as of Dec. 8, 2011. I tried to click that where it says to click here for updates but it does not click. 
Here is the first correction not made the way it shows on my pdf:
[3rd Log
With RS facing and A, pick up and k70 sts evenly spaced across bind-off row of First Log and side edge of 2nd Log.
Knit 1 row.]
It should be k68 as per the changes on the original pattern.

OK!! I just tried to go there from the lionbrand.com link you gave me & I typed in Slip Stitch Throw & it came up. It said corrections as of Jan. 17, 2012!!! I was so happy!! But then I looked at the pdf form & it still says to pick up & knit 70 instead of 68 on it. 
I think I'll print the original one & use it to compare to the pdf one... This is crazy! lol......


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Jessica. Now let me see if i can do a bookmark. Never did that before.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Ok thank you. Guess i just have to remember the name of this thread so I can see if any further problems arise.
> Oh, amost forgot. What does slip stitch mean in the title?


Once you post on a thread, you'll be notified when there are new posts unless you click "unwatch" at the top of the page.

I've copied the pattern into Word rather than getting the pdf--I read through it quickly and it seems the corrections from that page have been applied to that portion (at the bottom of the page under all the yarn color photos). I like to save a working copy in Word so I can delete what I've already done and always know where I am, too. Then, when it's finished, I delete the working copy file.

Slip stitch in the title means you will be slipping stitches in some rows rather than knitting them (sort of like "skipping" them in a particular row). The pattern will tell you which ones to slip and which ones to knit for each part.

Now, having offered all that, I must also say that I will watch the thread but am not sure when I'll be able to start on the project...I may not have the yarn I need (have to raid the stash) but do want to make it eventually!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

This is going to be fun. Not only is this throw beautiful, but i got to learn something new referring to the kind of stitch this pattern is knitted in - slip stitch, very interesting. Looking forward to it and thanks for posting it!


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Here is a great web site for making conversions of all different measurements. I use it almost daily and have even put the bookmark for the web site on my bookmarks toolbar.

http://www.chemie.fu-berlin.de/chemistry/general/units_en.html

Enjoy.

Brenda


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

chek101 said:


> This is going to be fun. Not only is this throw beautiful, but i got to learn something new referring to the kind of stitch this pattern is knitted in - slip stitch, very interesting. Looking forward to it and thanks for posting it!


Chek, if you want to see a bit more on how this kind of knitting works, try googling some info or videos on mosaic knitting (I have a book on this by Barbara Walker). It really makes some great effects in color work!


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

I am not sure I can begin this project anytime soon, so I may not be able to join the KAL. Having said that, I would appreciate the opportunity to read, learn and ask questions as you go. Would that be okay?

Brenda


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Brenda19605 said:


> Here is a great web site for making conversions of all different measurements. I use it almost daily and have even put the bookmark for the web site on my bookmarks toolbar.
> 
> http://www.chemie.fu-berlin.de/chemistry/general/units_en.html
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is great! Will use it often!


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

its called a PAV 3- personel activity vehicle. It was expensive as i had it maxed out with everything they had to offer: motor (or you could peddle 3 speeds), comfy seat, cupholders, canopy etc. I LOVE my trike. Fitted her with a radio too and an extra basket for my dog up top. . . .

Thanks for the reply. I'll empty the piggy bank and bug the kids!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes thank you, i was just reading up on that stitch on the web and watched a video on it. Looks easy and what a fabulous stitch, i can't wait to start this throw now!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Brenda19605 said:


> I am not sure I can begin this project anytime soon, so I may not be able to join the KAL. Having said that, I would appreciate the opportunity to read, learn and ask questions as you go. Would that be okay?
> 
> Brenda


That's what I'm going to do, since I'm not sure when I can start either, and anything I learn along the way will help when I do!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Brenda19605 said:
> 
> 
> > I am not sure I can begin this project anytime soon, so I may not be able to join the KAL. Having said that, I would appreciate the opportunity to read, learn and ask questions as you go. Would that be okay?
> ...


Any input is valued whether you knit this item or not. Knitters share all their experiences and these are valuable.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

KathieMT said:


> its called a PAV 3- personel activity vehicle. It was expensive as i had it maxed out with everything they had to offer: motor (or you could peddle 3 speeds), comfy seat, cupholders, canopy etc. I LOVE my trike. Fitted her with a radio too and an extra basket for my dog up top. . . .
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'll empty the piggy bank and bug the kids!


here's a close up of her in front of my house --- the trike by itself was $750 but that went way up there when i had all the other goodies added on (at the time I had some extra money). The motor was the most expensive!!!! But you don't have to get it.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Jeaninem71 said:


> Maybe all the confusion could be resolved if someone with the correct pattern could upload it and post the link so we can all be on the same page.


No can do. That's a violation of copyright.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> Jeaninem71 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe all the confusion could be resolved if someone with the correct pattern could upload it and post the link so we can all be on the same page.
> ...


How can that be a violation of a copyright if it's a Free pattern? The link would take you to the owner of the pattern so the credit is there.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > Jeaninem71 said:
> ...


Even if it is not a copyright violation, IT IS A VIOLATION OF THE RULES AND REGULATIONS OF THE ADMINISTRATION OF KNITTING PARADISE. You can post the http address link of where the pattern is. I have done so on the first page of this thread. It is totally not my fault if some of you are not able to get the corrected version downloaded into your computer. It has everything to do with your own computer and what it can do and not do. It is likely a problem with your browser or internet server.

Here is the page link to take you to the RULES AND REGULATIONS OF KNITTING PARADISE. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-49-1.html


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > nittineedles said:
> ...


Oh my! Please calm down. "Nobody" has blamed you because they can't open the right page... It happens, that's all. I don't think Jeaninem71 was asking you to post the entire pattern here. She said "post the link". Although, people have posted entire patterns on KP before. 
No one is trying to break any rules of KP. She simply asked a question & I simply replied to your answer to her with another question, as I felt was correct. No need to get excited or angry.
Please have a nice day...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


I am not excited or angry. *I guess you did not see all the mess that was happening on the other thread about this very same pattern.* I only wanted to clarify everything for everybody so that there was absolutely no doubt in anyone's mind as to what was going on. It is not just you who have questions and answers. I am sorry if you took offense to that. And you too have a nice day.


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > This is really weird because the PDF I download from the Lion Brand site has all the corrections. I'm using Windows Explorer if that makes any difference.
> ...


Thank you much for this information!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I didn't read the rules and regulations for this board when I first signed up but i decided i better read them now. Since you are a moderator, could you direct me to those rules. I can't find them here. Thank you!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > Jeaninem71 said:
> ...


Even "free" patterns are under copyright.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

chek101 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


I am not a moderator. I have posted the link to where you can read these rules and regulations. It is the second post on this page, and is also found in the "quote reply" that you clicked on. I have found that for the most part two of the biggest lack of communication between Knitting Paradise members, is the failure to read all posts before posting and failure to understand that in stead of posting things in plain English (not foul language) posters will hedge around trying to not offend anyone. No offense is meant in any of my postings. My purpose is to educate and get people to do things for themself. I will point the way, but I wont spoonfeed either.
It is up to every Knitting Paradise member to see that the rules and regulations are followed and to advise when they are violated. If violations are continued to be done on the Knitting Paradise those who set the rules/laws for internet websites would soon shut down this wonderful site.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


?? I was looking for the rules when I happened to see that your name was shown in bold print amongst the list that shows who's on line right now. At the bottom of that list it said names printed in bold are moderators and yours was in bold print while everybody's elses wasn't so that's why i assumed you were one. So then why is your name in bold print while the rest aren't? Just asking.

also noticed a few others in bold print too. They must be moderators, right?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

chek101 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > chek101 said:
> ...


I really dont know the answer to this. I have also noticed this peculiar bold/not bold things. It may have something to do with the amount of active postings by that person??? I really am clueless as to why some are bolded and some are not. I know that when the Administrator is on, then the Admin is really really bold not just slightly bolded. I thought it was just my computer being a silly techno thing until you brought it up. Good to know that this is not just me seeing things! Were you able to find the link for rules and regulations? There are so many members who have never read them, and presumably they just dont know that they are there.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Were you able to find the link for rules and regulations? There are so many members who have never read them, and presumably they just dont know that they are there.


Thanks for posting the link. I looked for them yesterday but couldn't find them. Duh. :lol:


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, thank you, i was able to bring up the rules page. My goodness there certainly are a lot of them. But i can't say as I blame them, in this day and age you have to think of everything. It's never easy. Thanks again for posting the link.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Yes, thank you, i was able to bring up the rules page. My goodness there certainly are a lot of them. But i can't say as I blame them, in this day and age you have to think of everything. It's never easy. Thanks again for posting the link.


You are welcome. Like I had said, I do not believe any KP member deliberately goes against these rules and regulations with bad/evil intentions. It is just that they are not educated as to what the forum rules and regulations are. Like you, these are not always read when first joining. They can be found under the Introduce Yourself on the home page but some dont or cant find them. And yes, there are many rules and regulations but then the Administrator has to follow the internet laws too.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Certainly understandable.

Just wondering here, i have a question about this new pattern the slip stitch throw. Does it make a difference whether you weave the sections together or knit up the ends?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Certainly understandable.
> 
> Just wondering here, i have a question about this new pattern the slip stitch throw. Does it make a difference whether you weave the sections together or knit up the ends?


I dont actually know about that. I think though that Jessica-Jean may have done some/part of this Slip Stitch Throw.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

it's because Chrome is in a constant state of confusion!!!! :-D


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> it's because Chrome is in a constant state of confusion!!!! :-D


That is my understanding of it too!! I thought that I dont need any more confusion going on in my brain at this time so I never bothered to subscribe to it.


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > Certainly understandable.
> ...


Hi, we've started a KAL (knit along) group for the slip-stitch throw makers. Please join us - we're looking for beginners who are just starting and those who are further along in the process.


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Okay, this newbie knitter needs clarification on this pattern please. If I have missed reading the answer to this question in the pattern, please tell me and I will search the pattern again to find the answer.

The pattern reads...

Row 1 (RS): With B, sl 1 wyib, *k3, sl 1 wyib; rep from * to end of row.

I understand the wyib part, but I cannot find where the pattern says to slip stitches purlwise or knitwise. Can someone enlighten me on this? Thanks in advance.

Brenda


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Just wondering here, i have a question about this new pattern the slip stitch throw. Does it make a difference whether you weave the sections together or knit up the ends?


I've no idea. I'm not even half-way through the first 'Center Square' yet. I am intending to crochet them together using Priscilla Hewitt's Flat Braid Joining Method. That will somewhat change the 'look' of the pattern, but it's how *I* prefer to join squares, be they knit or crocheted.



Brenda19605 said:


> Okay, this newbie knitter needs clarification on this pattern please. If I have missed reading the answer to this question in the pattern, please tell me and I will search the pattern again to find the answer.
> 
> The pattern reads...
> 
> ...


In general, unless the pattern _specifies_ to slip knitwise, one always slips as though to purl. This maintains the stitch untwisted and read to be knit when its turn comes.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I found this in the notes at the beginning: "When slipping sts, with yarn in front (wyif) refers to the side of the work facing you as you work the row; with yarn in back (wyib) refers to the side of the work that is away from you as you work the row."

So, wyib, I'd slip knitwise and wyif, I'd slip them purlwise. Or do I have it backwards? What do you all think?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I found this in the notes at the beginning: "When slipping sts, with yarn in front (wyif) refers to the side of the work facing you as you work the row; with yarn in back (wyib) refers to the side of the work that is away from you as you work the row."
> 
> So, wyib, I'd slip knitwise and wyif, I'd slip them purlwise. Or do I have it backwards? What do you all think?


Slip purlwise, so as to keep the stitch untwisted and ready to be knit when its turn comes.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Aha! Lion Brand answered my question and has solved the problem of 'reaching' the corrected pdf:



Lion Brand said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is most likely that you were retrieving a cached copy of the pattern. If you refresh the page (F5), the new copy should come up.
> 
> ...


I _had_ tried using the 'refresh' icon on the browser, but that didn't work. F5 worked!!

It's not really a browser problem after all! :-D :thumbup:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering here, i have a question about this new pattern the slip stitch throw. Does it make a difference whether you weave the sections together or knit up the ends?
> ...


I have put my squares together with a similar method. It takes a bit longer but looks very nice. Only thing is that if you ever want to take the squares apart, it's harder to do. And I got mixed up a few times on which direction to go next but I figured it out as I progessed.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I found this in the notes at the beginning: "When slipping sts, with yarn in front (wyif) refers to the side of the work facing you as you work the row; with yarn in back (wyib) refers to the side of the work that is away from you as you work the row."
> 
> So, wyib, I'd slip knitwise and wyif, I'd slip them purlwise. Or do I have it backwards? What do you all think?


Sorlena has it right. If you slip the stitch purlwise and the yarn is in the the front, that keeps the slipped stitch from being twisted. If you slip the stitch knitwise and the yarn is in the back, that keeps the slipped stitch from being twisted. This also sets up the stitches in the correct direction for working the next row. The general rule is if the yarn is in the front, you slip as if to purl, and if the yarn is in the back, you slip as if to knit.

The rules for yarn overs does not follow with the slipped stitches of this pattern. This is only my understanding of it.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Aha! Lion Brand answered my question and has solved the problem of 'reaching' the corrected pdf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. The F5 works for the original page update but I checked & the pdf download still has some wrong. Specifically Square 1, Log3, should say k68 but it still says k70... I didn't take the time to check the entire pdf. I tried to F5 the pdf page but it did nothing there.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Aha! Lion Brand answered my question and has solved the problem of 'reaching' the corrected pdf:
> ...


You can print off the pattern without going to the download. The LionBrand did say that these corrections are as "found below" but not on the pdf. You can take your pdf print out and compare it to the corrected version which has the corrections made in red. Make the necessary changes on your printed version.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


Thanks. I copied it from the original page earlier today so I can compare them but it's just as easy to use the original one that I copied. 
I copied & pasted it to an email to myself, as I do very often, so I could make any changes that I like to do to make it easier for me to see well. I color code each section, (Square 1, Log 1, etc...) make them & all the row #s bold & remove all the advertising. Then I can print it later & save it in a computer file as well. 
I only print pdf files if I'm going to use them right away. (Or hope to...) 
Pattern looks like fun! I've tried to crochet log cabin blocks in the past & got close but not quite. I like that these are large blocks. Less connecting them together. 
Thanks for all your time & trouble to help us get this pattern!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Very clever of you indeed, Edna. Knitters always have a way to figure out the stuff of life but moreso with knitting stitches. I am not a computer whiz, but I do manage to get around in it, sometimes!!! ahah, good luck with this afghan!!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Very clever of you indeed, Edna. Knitters always have a way to figure out the stuff of life but moreso with knitting stitches. I am not a computer whiz, but I do manage to get around in it, sometimes!!! ahah, good luck with this afghan!!


Thanks. I have to do some things out of neccessity. I am pushing 60 in March, have arthritis, tendonitis & fibromyalgia plus now have diabetic cataracts. The easier I make patterns to see, the better. I do sometimes change patterns to make them easier to work as well. Poetic license...lol. 
I'm working on making a crochet mitten pattern to match a hat pattern that I love. I'm ready to work on the thumbs now. Then I'll follow my own pattern to make the other mitten to see just how well I wrote it. lol. Maybe when they're finished I'll post them & a link to the original hat. Fast & easy hat!! 
Time to go take care of my kitty & dog & get to work on those mittens. Have a good night!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Very clever of you indeed, Edna. Knitters always have a way to figure out the stuff of life but moreso with knitting stitches. I am not a computer whiz, but I do manage to get around in it, sometimes!!! ahah, good luck with this afghan!!
> ...


Hi Edna, I too suffer from arthritis, diabetes, fibromyalgia and all the stuff that goes with these and more!! I feel for you. The tendonitis goes along with the arthritis and fibromyalgia. The cararact surgery is a breeze to go through now, the medical advances made in eye surgery is really far ahead of other surgeries. Husband and others that I know have had this done and in a few short weeks, they are fine. Glasses all are readjusted as vision has been remarkabley improved with the surgery! Things that you could not make out and see before, are suddenly all in fine vision! Headaches also dissappear that are due to the eye problems, the ones that you get from the fibromyalgia are always going to come and go. My longest fibromyalgia headache lasted 16 days. There was nothing to be done for it. Have a good one!!


----------



## Iknit18 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi everyone,
My name is Linda and am very interested in making this afghan along with you.
I have never been a part of a KAL and am not sure how to follow or where to find this thread in the future.
You gals all sound so knowledgeable and I hope that I will be able to keep up with you.
BTW, I'm from Illinois.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Iknit18 said:


> Hi everyone,
> My name is Linda and am very interested in making this afghan along with you.
> I have never been a part of a KAL and am not sure how to follow or where to find this thread in the future.
> You gals all sound so knowledgeable and I hope that I will be able to keep up with you.
> BTW, I'm from Illinois.


By the very fact that you posted on this forum site, you will automatically get this when there are updated posts. You can access this by clicking on the Watched Topics written in blue at the top of the page. Any time you post on a topic thread, you will get these in the Watched Topic when new posts are added by others. You can also click on bookmark above the avatar column. Then you just have to click on the blue words My Bookmarks at the top of the page to get back here.

You will keep up with the rest of the KAL knitters, because the KAL is all done at your speed. To be a part of any knitting group does inspire a person to keep going. The other thing is, anytime you have questions about what you are doing/not doing/the pattern/the yarn/ or any other thing that impacts your ability to knit this, you just post it here and someone will get back and post the answer. Now sometimes there are some disagreements about what will work the best but that is because every knitter brings his/her own experiences to the discussions. It all adds "knitting flavours" to the mix!!

And welcome to the KAL, Linda. We are glad to have you join in!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Another good way to copy a pattern from Lion Brand or anywhere else is to just hold down the shift key while scrolling your mouse down over the text, or simply hold down the left mouse button while scrolling. This highlights the text with out picking up all the advertisements at the sides. Once what you want is highlighted hit copy from the EDIT menu up top then paste it anywhere you want to paste it. I paste everything into office then make my corrections there. Plus you can keep adding notations to the saved document. 

I separated all the sections by dash bars. i stopped doing color coding when the prices for ink cartridges got too expensive. Another thing to remember is that sometimes the web site you are at doesn't do a copy when you try to copy from that EDIT menu up top, but WILL let you copy when you right click your mouse. Try one way first then the other if the first one doesn't work for you. If none of those methods work, you could always do a fn/insert!


----------



## Iknit18 (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so very much........
Linda


----------



## cdstack (Aug 20, 2011)

if some of you are not able to get the corrected version downloaded into your computer. It has everything to do with your own computer and what it can do and not do. It is likely a problem with your browser or internet server.

I hope this hasn't been answered as I didn't read all the pages yet, but the reason some aren't getting the newest version, is the fault of their computer and a little thing that internet browsers use called "caching" (hope I spelled that right!). Anyways, your computer stores the pages you visit. When you go back to it, it is the same page, unless it is coded to refresh itself. Sound like Groundhog Day? This is done to make the page load faster, Dialup users will have the most problem with this. 

Being a customer or not doesn't help either, because "cookies" stored in your computer also enter into what you see.

To ensure you are getting the latest version of a page, try this: Make sure your cursor is somewhere on the page, just click in a blank spot, then press Ctrl + F5. This will force your browser to load the latest version of the page as it will go out and look for the updates since you were last there.

Clear as mud I know, but it is just a system to make loading faster. Lots more to it, but i am just an office manager in a computer store....I know enough to be dangerous


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

i cropped the throw photo and put it in here in a larger format so that you can see it in detail. i have a question. Look at the edge work surrounding the logs and squares. What is that? Looks like some additional work was done around the edges there, right? Is that maybe crochet?


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Chek, I think that it is an attached i-cord. Ravelry people have talked about that finishing edge. It does set it off to look really nice and neat.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

cdstack said:


> if some of you are not able to get the corrected version downloaded into your computer. It has everything to do with your own computer and what it can do and not do. It is likely a problem with your browser or internet server.
> 
> I hope this hasn't been answered as I didn't read all the pages yet, but the reason some aren't getting the newest version, is the fault of their computer and a little thing that internet browsers use called "caching" (hope I spelled that right!). Anyways, your computer stores the pages you visit. When you go back to it, it is the same page, unless it is coded to refresh itself. Sound like Groundhog Day? This is done to make the page load faster, Dialup users will have the most problem with this.
> 
> ...


Jessica-Jean has posted on page 5 what the LionBrand has said about those who are unable to get the corrected version of the pattern. I reposted it below this post of mine.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Aha! Lion Brand answered my question and has solved the problem of 'reaching' the corrected pdf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Chek, I think that it is an attached i-cord. Ravelry people have talked about that finishing edge. It does set it off to look really nice and neat.


here is an even tighter close up. i don't know if that's i-cord, could be??? Sure looks like stitching.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

whatever it is, i LIKE it!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

It looks like i-cord to me as well--does the pattern give info on finishing? I haven't read it all the way through yet.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I read through the corrections and the instructions and decided that this is the 2012 throw for me. From the looks of the thing it's gonna take all year!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It looks like i-cord to me as well--does the pattern give info on finishing? I haven't read it all the way through yet.


This is i-cord; I got this photo from Ravelry. Sure looks the same, right?


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It looks like i-cord to me as well--does the pattern give info on finishing? I haven't read it all the way through yet.


No it doesn't. Just says sew together at the very end.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

It's not I-cord. Each side of each piece has stitches picked up and knit for one row then cast off all around. I'm probably not explaining very clearly but it looks pretty easy when reading the instructions. There is no edging added around the finished throw.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks like it is more than that to me. here is a comparison photo.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Looks like it is more than that to me.


Have you read the instructions?


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, i have been reading them and studying the schematic. It's just that those edges look a lot meatier height-wise to me. i-cord seems to match the height. But i will try both ways to see which one i want to do. Do you like i-cord? Found the following on i-cord which sounds pretty neat.

I-cord, worked on the bind off row, makes a decorative edging that is firm and has a nicely finished appearance.

Look at the part of the throw that touches the floor in the photo. Don't the edges look extra thick? Maybe double yarn was used for the bind off there? This is going to be fun to see how everybody does theirs.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

You like I-cord, don't you chek101. :lol:


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> You like I-cord, don't you chek101. :lol:


i never even made it nor knew what it was used for and will have to learn how to make it first before i CAN use it. But i do like the way it snugs up the edges :roll:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> i cropped the throw photo and put it in here in a larger format so that you can see it in detail. i have a question. Look at the edge work surrounding the logs and squares. What is that? Looks like some additional work was done around the edges there, right? Is that maybe crochet?


After the directions for Square 1, 6th Log, it clearly says:


> *Edging*
> With RS facing and A, pick up and k102 sts along one edge of Square.
> Knit 1 row.
> Bind off, but do *not* fasten off last st.
> ...


There is neither crochet or applied i-cord in the pattern. That does not mean you can't alter it and use either ... or both! :-D A knitting pattern is NOT graven in stone, and no one has the right to ever tell you it's wrong if you change it to please yourself.

For me, I _know_ mine will never be sewn together; it'll be crocheted - probably in a tenth colour. 
I'm nowhere near the edging yet (may even be frogging!), but just reading it makes me wonder. If you add a row-and-cast-off to each side, won't that make the last side longer to pick up stitches? I think I'd be more inclined to pick up stitches on a circular all around the whole square, knit one round, and cast off, but I'll decide when I get there ... sometime in the murky future!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

i don't crochet. I totally forgot how. but I am really good at sewing especially by hand so i might try some other edging or just go with the one they ask for. But my picking up stitches needs work


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

This may not be important or even make a difference to anybody but it does to me. After knitting about 15 rows of the first square, i looked for it in the Lion Brand photo and noticed something odd. The photo doesn't match the schematic. Lion Brand printed a mirror-image photo, had to, it's the only way to explain the weirdness of it. 

The schematic shows square 1 in the bottom left position. The Lion Brand photo has sq.1 on the top of the bed in the TOP left position which is an impossibility. If the Lion Brand photo was turned upside down, sq.1 would be bottom right. So why does the schematic have it as bottom left? Therefore it has to be the mirror image we are seeing in the Lion Brand photo. See my pics. The mirror image turned upside down would wind up bottom left which is the correct one. So, don't be alarmed if your pattern doesn't quite match the Lion brand photo because it won't. Like I said this may not even matter - or does it? To understand what I am trying to explain you would have to visualize the photos and the schematic upside down. Turn the schematic upside down and see if it matches the Lion Brand photo.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

There are six identical-except-as-to-colour-combinations. I'm not planning on using most of the pattern's colours. The schematic just shows how to rotate them for sewing up. I don't see it makes any difference.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yup and yup--we can make the edgings and colors as we choose! So I can see that adding a bit on the edges would make that edge look like cord. Most likely, mine will also be crocheted together--will see how it goes.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > i cropped the throw photo and put it in here in a larger format so that you can see it in detail. i have a question. Look at the edge work surrounding the logs and squares. What is that? Looks like some additional work was done around the edges there, right? Is that maybe crochet?
> ...


That's the way I understood it to read. I did the edging in my head to visualize how the edging would work. Pick up & k (right to left), k 1 row takes you back to beginning, then the cast off to last stitch brings you back to the left corner. 
I don't think the extra row will mess up the pick up & k count for the next side. It seems easy to me. And the squares can still be attached any way you want even with this edging. I'd do one with this edging first to see how I like it before I'd change it. 
I too would crochet my squares together!! Sewing them is not my thing! Since I was very young I started to crochet thing together with a zig zag looking stitch. All done with the hook on top & the yarn on the bottom, left sq, right sq, left sq, etc......I see now that it is an actual stitch!! Who knew back then? I thought I made it up! LOL!
You don't get a ridge with it, it stays flat. 
But since this looks like it 'wants' a ridge I might crochet it with a sc or sl st instead. I don't make these decisions until I get there. Like you, it's a bit murky until then.
One of my fav crochet edgings is the crab stitch or backward sc. But I don't think that would work well around "each sq" as it would be harder to connect them but maybe it could be done "to" connect them together...What do you think?? 
I also don't care for the color choices & would change them. I almost always change colors from the pattern colors. With an afghan you would normally want it to coordinate with your personal decor of the room it will be used in. Anything goes with yarn work! Your choice...


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

I might do the crochet edging though i haven't touched a crochet hook in over 40 years. But i still have my hooks though. I don't like picking up stitches as i make a mess of it and so would opt for any other method. What size hook would be best to use for this?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

chek101 said:


> I might do the crochet edging though i haven't touched a crochet hook in over 40 years. But i still have my hooks though. I don't like picking up stitches as i make a mess of it and so would opt for any other method. What size hook would be best to use for this?


I generally go with the hook size that corresponds to the needle size, but sometimes a size larger--it depends on how the knitting lies after I've done it and the stitch I want to use. I'd just wait until the end and do some experimenting, especially if you haven't done it for a long time.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

chek101 said:


> I might do the crochet edging though i haven't touched a crochet hook in over 40 years. But i still have my hooks though. I don't like picking up stitches as i make a mess of it and so would opt for any other method. What size hook would be best to use for this?


I think for myself that if I was using a 4mm knitting needle and then went to a crochet hook, I would use my 4mm crochet hook. This to my thinking, would keep the stitches the same "size".


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

ok I'll give it a try. Now to practice up on my crocheting. :roll: I used to just mainly crochet once but for whatever reason, can't remember now, i started knitting and stayed with it ever since. Thank you for your help :mrgreen:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> ... One of my fav crochet edgings is the crab stitch or backward sc. But I don't think that would work well around "each sq" as it would be harder to connect them but maybe it could be done "to" connect them together...What do you think?? ...


Now _that_ is something to think about! It never occurred to me to try using crab stitch for anything other than a finalizing round that eliminates the temptation to add anything more. Joining squares with crab stitch ... Intriguing idea! 
Thanks Edna!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> This may not be important or even make a difference to anybody but it does to me. After knitting about 15 rows of the first square, i looked for it in the Lion Brand photo and noticed something odd. The photo doesn't match the schematic. Lion Brand printed a mirror-image photo, had to, it's the only way to explain the weirdness of it.
> 
> The schematic shows square 1 in the bottom left position. The Lion Brand photo has sq.1 on the top of the bed in the TOP left position which is an impossibility. If the Lion Brand photo was turned upside down, sq.1 would be bottom right. So why does the schematic have it as bottom left? Therefore it has to be the mirror image we are seeing in the Lion Brand photo. See my pics. The mirror image turned upside down would wind up bottom left which is the correct one. So, don't be alarmed if your pattern doesn't quite match the Lion brand photo because it won't. Like I said this may not even matter - or does it? To understand what I am trying to explain you would have to visualize the photos and the schematic upside down. Turn the schematic upside down and see if it matches the Lion Brand photo.


Not sure it matters. You can toss a "throw" in any direction so maybe they just took the photo with it upside down as to the way it was made. I flipped the photos here:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > ... One of my fav crochet edgings is the crab stitch or backward sc. But I don't think that would work well around "each sq" as it would be harder to connect them but maybe it could be done "to" connect them together...What do you think?? ...
> ...


Thanks. I think you could eliminate the individual sq edging this way or maybe just do a sc around them first to give you a nice edge to work the crab stitch on. It's a raised stitch so should achieve the same result.

I flipped the photos & the 1st sq is now in the left top corner.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, i see that. Just pointing out that turning the Lion Brand photo upside down shows square 1 in the wrong position. The mirror image is the one that works right when it is turned upside down. But Lion Brand is not showing you THAT photo. But it doesn't seem to make a difference anyway. It's just that it IS yet another error to be added to that long list of errors Lion Brand posted on its web site regarding this pattern. I am a sticker for detail.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Now I am intrigued!! I must go and find out what this crab stitch crochet is about! I have been doing crochet stuff since I was 15 and now I need another stitch to add to my knowledge!!! haha, off I go....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Wouldn't it be nice if they'd provide not only the black and white schematic of how they intend you to assemble the squares but also a photo of it lying flat on the floor and shot from directly above? It might not be as artsy as draped over a piece of furniture, but it would be one heck of a lot more pertinent to any prospective knitter of it!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


But Edna, that is NOT the Lion Brand photo that is showing you the fisrt square in the bottom left corner, THAT is the MIRROR image (photo 2) I replicated that is showing the square in the bottom left corner. Photo 1 is the Lion brand photo. See where the square winds up when you flip over photo 1? It's puts it in the bottom RIGHT corner.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if they'd provide not only the black and white schematic of how they intend you to assemble the squares but also a photo of it lying flat on the floor and shot from directly above? It might not be as artsy as draped over a piece of furniture, but it would be one heck of a lot more pertinent to any prospective knitter of it!


AMEN!!!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Now I am intrigued!! I must go and find out what this crab stitch crochet is about! I have been doing crochet stuff since I was 15 and now I need another stitch to add to my knowledge!!! haha, off I go....


Sounds intriguing to me too. i will have to look that one up, myself.


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > This may not be important or even make a difference to anybody but it does to me. After knitting about 15 rows of the first square, i looked for it in the Lion Brand photo and noticed something odd. The photo doesn't match the schematic. Lion Brand printed a mirror-image photo, had to, it's the only way to explain the weirdness of it.
> ...


Thank you. I've been trying to figure out the photo. It would have been so much easier if they had shown us the whole thing!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Yes, i see that. Just pointing out that turning the Lion Brand photo upside down shows square 1 in the wrong position. The mirror image is the one that works right when it is turned upside down. But Lion Brand is not showing you THAT photo. But it doesn't seem to make a difference anyway. It's just that it IS yet another error to be added to that long list of errors Lion Brand posted on its web site regarding this pattern. I am a sticker for detail.


I can be that way with some things too. But most of the errors in the pattern were color changes. Only 1 or 2 were with numbers that matter. I'd change a lot of the colors anyway. 
I've been making mittens to match a hat I love. I wrote down the pattern for the mittens as I made them up myself for the 1st mitten. Then I followed my own pattern for the 2nd mitten. I found a few things I needed to tweek so others could understand my meaning. So mistakes in patterns is more common that we'd like to think.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


I know. That's why I flipped it. To show what you meant & put it in the right place.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Now I am intrigued!! I must go and find out what this crab stitch crochet is about! I have been doing crochet stuff since I was 15 and now I need another stitch to add to my knowledge!!! haha, off I go....
> ...


I think both of you will love the crab stitch! It's easy once you get used to working backward, which it not that different than a knit cable, (somewhat awkward at first) but that doesn't take long. I'm sure there are YouTube videos of it too. Just work along with the video & pause as needed. You'll love it!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

I am afraid to change the colors used for this pattern. Why? Because something about the photo attracted it to me and i don't want to lose that. It could just be the chevron pattern method used, not sure, but i think it's the color assemblage, so i am going to stick pretty close to it. Anyway i like dark colors over light colors.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if they'd provide not only the black and white schematic of how they intend you to assemble the squares but also a photo of it lying flat on the floor and shot from directly above? It might not be as artsy as draped over a piece of furniture, but it would be one heck of a lot more pertinent to any prospective knitter of it!


The photos look nice the way they do them but yes, I think they should always include a photo of the piece flat so you can really see it.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

i can't wait to see this pattern worked up. Especially by all of you!!! It's going to be amazing to see what you come up with, sure to be a doozie!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> I am afraid to change the colors used for this pattern. Why? Because something about the photo attracted it to me and i don't want to lose that. It could just be the chevron pattern method used, not sure, but i think it's the color assemblage, so i am going to stick pretty close to it. Anyway i like dark colors over light colors.


Colors are individual choices. If you like the colors they used, then by all means, use them too. It does look nice the way it is but the colors don't go with anything in my home so I'll change them a bit. Not all, just some.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

since I haven't crocheted in a long time, i should be able to learn the crab stitch. No old habits in the way. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> i can't wait to see this pattern worked up. Especially by all of you!!! It's going to be amazing to see what you come up with, sure to be a doozie!


Just don't hold your breath! It's not going to happen overnight!:-D


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

... but it will be something to look forward to!!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> i can't wait to see this pattern worked up. Especially by all of you!!! It's going to be amazing to see what you come up with, sure to be a doozie!


Can't wait to see yours! You will be doing it with the same colors so it should be great to see if it looks the same...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > i can't wait to see this pattern worked up. Especially by all of you!!! It's going to be amazing to see what you come up with, sure to be a doozie!
> ...


LOL! That's for sure! I'm not even working on it yet! I have the sleeves of my sweater to get back to first... before summer gets here again! LOL!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

There's only one teeny tiny part of this pattern that I don't care for and that's that yellow trim on the left around one of the squares. sticks out like a sore thumb in the photo. I am going to use yellow there but a much more subdued yellow, maybe mustard, something like that. Nah, maybe a pea green.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

chek101 said:


> since I haven't crocheted in a long time, i should be able to learn the crab stitch. No old habits in the way. :thumbup:


Crab Stitch Crochet video. It makes sense and I can do this now that I know how its done!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I will check it out as soon as I get back from grocery shopping. May as well shoot by Michaels and see if they have the colors I need too while I am out. Have a nice day ladies!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > since I haven't crocheted in a long time, i should be able to learn the crab stitch. No old habits in the way. :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

oh just noticed; it's not yellow, it IS pea green. Well, will have to change that one color!


----------



## Brenda19605 (Sep 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > Just wondering here, i have a question about this new pattern the slip stitch throw. Does it make a difference whether you weave the sections together or knit up the ends?
> ...


Thank for the teaching. I now know the consistent rule to go by.

Brenda


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > chek101 said:
> ...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmm. I always crochet left-handed...does that mean I'd have to try it right-handed?!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hmm. I always crochet left-handed...does that mean I'd have to try it right-handed?!


I don't think so. I think a left handed crocheter's work would be left to right anyway. (Am I wrong? I don't know.) So, if you normally work left to right, the carb stitch would end up being done right to left. I think! lol.. Would you try it & let us know???


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. I always crochet left-handed...does that mean I'd have to try it right-handed?!
> ...


I'll have to experiment this evening!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Ok. Thanks. It will be interesting to see if you'll do it left to right or right to left! LOL! Appreciate the anticipated feedback!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

If you normally crochet going from right to left, the crab stitch is made going from left to right.
If you normally crochet going from left to right, the crab stitch is made going from right to left.
The crab stitch is made by going in the opposite direction from which you normally crochet.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, I expect I'll do it right to left, since "regular" goes the other way, but maybe I'll try it right-handed too just to see what happens.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, I expect I'll do it right to left, since "regular" goes the other way, but maybe I'll try it right-handed too just to see what happens.


That's the spirit! Try anything at least once just to say you did! Let me know what you think of each way. It sounds like you can crochet with either hand. I am right handed but can do some thing only with my left. Crochet isn't one of them! LOL!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> If you normally crochet going from right to left, the crab stitch is made going from left to right.
> If you normally crochet going from left to right, the crab stitch is made going from right to left.
> The crab stitch is made by going in the opposite direction from which you normally crochet.


You have learned it well...


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > If you normally crochet going from right to left, the crab stitch is made going from left to right.
> ...


I have found that I can do most things with either hand. Comes from my getting a broken bone in my right hand when I was in highschool. My maternal grandfather was also ambidextrous. My brother too. So I guess some have to work harder at it than others!!! Like that in all aspects of life!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I was in the generation when teachers tried to "discourage" left-handedness...of course, it didn't work, since it appears to be genetic. However, growing up in a right-handed world, I did learn to do a lot of things "rightie." I can't for the life of me use left-handed scissors!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was in the generation when teachers tried to "discourage" left-handedness...of course, it didn't work, since it appears to be genetic. However, growing up in a right-handed world, I did learn to do a lot of things "rightie." I can't for the life of me use left-handed scissors!


My X-husband was left handed & they tried to force him to use his right as well & then he was punished if he spilled things. Must be why he was the way he was & became my X...
My current husband is also left handed but he can't use scissors well at all, not even the leftie ones I got him. But he's a right handed golfer! 
I, being right handed, do most things with the right but I can't deal cards right handed worth beans!!! I hold in my with my right & deal with my left. I do other things leftie too but not needle work.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I've reached the conclusion that, no matter what the titled researchers say, we're all born with two hands and should be able to use them both. Perhaps we favour one over the other, but as long as one has both in working order, we shouldn't allow one to be a lazy slacker! This comes in handy when the favoured hand is temporarily out of commission. Forcing oneself to use the less favoured hand may even be good for brain health!

Oh, yeah. I'm another ambidexter, and I talk when doing math.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

It was once believed that left-handed people were evil witches or some such thing. This is why parents discouraged any child from using his/her left hand. Thank goodness that old way of thinking has passed!! Being left or right handed is something that just happens and there is nothing wrong with either one. Practice makes perfect no matter which hand you use!!! haha, and in knitting, its all good stuff! 
I am a hairstylist and it really did not matter which hand I cut with as both hands used the same scissors. Not sure what is meant by left-handed scissors. Talking with the sales person who sold hairstyling scissors, there was no difference except in the person's mind.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

It was a long time after I moved out of my parents house that I purchased a pair of pinking shears. I had been using my mother's on my sewing projects and they were terrible. If they did actually cut through the fabric they left a lot of fraying. Turns out, my right handed mother, who could never resist a sale, had bought the *left-handed shears* at a fabric store that was going out of business. She didn't realize they were left handed shears until I told her. Her reply, "Oh, so that's why they never worked properly." :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> It was once believed that left-handed people were evil witches or some such thing. This is why parents discouraged any child from using his/her left hand. Thank goodness that old way of thinking has passed!! Being left or right handed is something that just happens and there is nothing wrong with either one. Practice makes perfect no matter which hand you use!!! haha, and in knitting, its all good stuff!
> I am a hairstylist and it really did not matter which hand I cut with as both hands used the same scissors. Not sure what is meant by left-handed scissors. Talking with the sales person who sold hairstyling scissors, there was no difference except in the person's mind.


Take a look at a pair of 'lefty' scissors; better yet, hold them beside a 'normal' pair. The blades are assembled opposite to 'righty' ones. In a very good pair of scissors, it shouldn't matter much which hand works them, but there is a slight difference in the actual cutting power depending on which hand is working them. There's a certain amount of torque applied in the action, and that's reversed when used in the other hand. When using older, less sharp, perhaps even loosely attached scissors, the difference is clear.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > It was once believed that left-handed people were evil witches or some such thing. This is why parents discouraged any child from using his/her left hand. Thank goodness that old way of thinking has passed!! Being left or right handed is something that just happens and there is nothing wrong with either one. Practice makes perfect no matter which hand you use!!! haha, and in knitting, its all good stuff!
> ...


But not for the quality hairstyling/barber scissors.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Okay--preliminary results are: crab stitch with my right hand looks like crab stitch. Crab stitch done with my left hand looks like a regular right-handed single crochet! Ha ha ha!

If you can see (I know the pic's not that great): the sts on the left and right were both done left-handed and "backward," and the sts in the middle are done right-handed. When I did the first bit left-handed, I made sure to go back to front and then did on the other side the other way--no difference!

Oh boy, is this going to take some practice with my right hand!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay--preliminary results are: crab stitch with my right hand looks like crab stitch. Crab stitch done with my left hand looks like a regular right-handed single crochet! Ha ha ha!
> 
> If you can see (I know the pic's not that great): the sts on the left and right were both done left-handed and "backward," and the sts in the middle are done right-handed. When I did the first bit left-handed, I made sure to go back to front and then did on the other side the other way--no difference!
> 
> Oh boy, is this going to take some practice with my right hand!


You go girl!!!! Drop by and crab some stitches for me, there wont be many to make as it is a practice dishcloth!! haha, did you ever go digging for crabs as a kid down at the lake or a river? I did with my brothers. One was not amused when I hung one off his shirt!!! (I think my mother just tried not to smile).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> You go girl!!!! Drop by and crab some stitches for me, there wont be many to make as it is a practice dishcloth!! haha, did you ever go digging for crabs as a kid down at the lake or a river? I did with my brothers. One was not amused when I hung one off his shirt!!! (I think my mother just tried not to smile).


Heh. We caught crawdads--no crabs nearby (but those hang off a brother's shirt, too). We used to tie a piece of bacon to a string, and then when the crawdads grabbed on, we had 'em! :mrgreen:

I dunno...right now the thought of going ALL the way round that afghan doing that stitch isn't too pleasant. We shall see!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > You go girl!!!! Drop by and crab some stitches for me, there wont be many to make as it is a practice dishcloth!! haha, did you ever go digging for crabs as a kid down at the lake or a river? I did with my brothers. One was not amused when I hung one off his shirt!!! (I think my mother just tried not to smile).
> ...


Knitting an attached i-cord as you go along the border seems less complicated somehow. At least you would be going in the "right" direction!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I think I'll just have to see how it all hangs together and then decide on the trim. I-cord is nice but I don't want it to be chunkier either. Of course, without the actual work in front of me, I can't decide, but I like all the possibilities that have come up here. Oh, and I knit right-handed!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Of course a nice picot edge trim would look nice too!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Okay--preliminary results are: crab stitch with my right hand looks like crab stitch. Crab stitch done with my left hand looks like a regular right-handed single crochet! Ha ha ha!
> 
> If you can see (I know the pic's not that great): the sts on the left and right were both done left-handed and "backward," and the sts in the middle are done right-handed. When I did the first bit left-handed, I made sure to go back to front and then did on the other side the other way--no difference!
> 
> Oh boy, is this going to take some practice with my right hand!


You had the same results I had when I try to stitch 'left to right' with my 'left hand'. Was just like a plain sc. 
I just did the crab stitch with my 'left hand' going from 'right to left' & it worked & looks like the crab stitch. By the time I got near the end it was nice but I'm not left handed so the first few sts didn't look as good. It's just practice like anything else.
You shouldn't need to use your right hand; just go from right to left with your left hand instead. If a rightie can do it, a leftie sure can...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I think I'll just have to see how it all hangs together and then decide on the trim. I-cord is nice but I don't want it to be chunkier either. Of course, without the actual work in front of me, I can't decide, but I like all the possibilities that have come up here. Oh, and I knit right-handed!


You crochet leftie & knit rightie?? Interesting!!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Of course a nice picot edge trim would look nice too!


Picot is a beautiful trim stitch but I'm not sure it would work or be the right thickness in this case. The picture looks like the edging around each block is raised as well as all around the outside after it's all together. Picot stands 'outward' from the work on the same level instead of 'upward' or 'raised' between 2 pieces. (Like a jelly sandwich with too much jelly; squishing out.)
Try a sample of 2 put together & let us know what you get.


----------



## Jeaninem71 (Dec 19, 2011)

Ok, everyone just probably needs to clean out their temp files and cookies from their browsers and you should see the newest version. If you are using google chrome, you can do this by finding the preferences and then "under the hood" then clear browsing data. This should update things for you all. 

If you are using another browser just find either preferences or internet options and you should be able to delete the temp files and cookies. 

If you cannot find it, find the help files and do a search to figure out how to clear your cached files.

Good luck!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'll just have to see how it all hangs together and then decide on the trim. I-cord is nice but I don't want it to be chunkier either. Of course, without the actual work in front of me, I can't decide, but I like all the possibilities that have come up here. Oh, and I knit right-handed!
> ...


Yup. I am left hand dominant, but when I learned to knit, all I had was a book--no knitting friends, no forum! I had a book with lots of pictures--by Debbie Bliss--and I just followed the pictures, which of course were set up right-handed. So that's how I learned it, but when my MIL taught me to crochet many years before that, I just picked up the hook in my left and went at it. It took us a while to figure out that I needed to mirror her, but once I got it, I had it pretty well. The only difference (except now for the crab stitch) I've noticed is that I have to reverse working in back or front loops only. Most of the time, it works out fine!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Getting back to the Slip-Stitch Sampler ...

I am now a very happy knitter!:-D I had begun right away the other night. After just a couple of pattern repeats, I wasn't happy with the edges. I re-read the directions for the Center Square. No mistake there, but the edges just looked WRONG. Colour B was not attached in any way to the last stitch on the row (when viewed from the front side).

So, abrowsing I went. I haven't found the exact same stitch, but a close enough one. Brick stitch. The first half of it is the same pattern as on this Slip-Stitch Sampler's Center Square, but ... it was based on a multiple of 4 plus 3, whereas Lion Brand's pattern is based on a multiple of 4 plus 1. Without those two stitches, the edge looks awful and would be one mess to pick up stitches along. 
So, I've re-begun my Center Square with two more stitches cast on. Those two stitches are the selvedge, connect/use both colours at both edges, and make the edge look perfect!! It's a nice, two-tone, chain!

On every row, I am slipping the first stitch knitwise and purling the last stitch. (Of course, I'm working the throw's pattern between those two edge stitches.) When I come to the colour change, I purl the last stitch with the new colour.

I wish I had a camera to show you what I've got, but you'll just have to muddle along on your own with, or without, my words. Try a small swatch over just 11 stitches; won't take long and you'll see how it goes!

Can't keep my eyes open; I've been dropping off several times in mid-row! BUT I have figured out _my_ solution to wonky edges! Happy dance! ... on my way to bed.... zzzZZZ....


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


My neighbor is left handed & she learned to crochet granny squares from a rightie by sitting across the table from her. That is the only thing she ever cared to learn to make. She wasn't into it. She's one of those "I can't be bothered" kind of gals but she's in her early 70s now & keeps plenty busy with many other things. She is in better physical shape than I am!! {Maybe b/c she doesn't stay home & crochet or knit?? LOL!} Hmmm? Something to think about!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Getting back to the Slip-Stitch Sampler ...
> 
> I am now a very happy knitter!:-D I had begun right away the other night. After just a couple of pattern repeats, I wasn't happy with the edges. I re-read the directions for the Center Square. No mistake there, but the edges just looked WRONG. Colour B was not attached in any way to the last stitch on the row (when viewed from the front side).
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice catch on this!!! I just tried the brick stitch & it was perfect! Then I did the sl st throw stitch & it was awful! Nothing at the end of the row worked out right. And you can't sl 1 as the first stitch of the new color!! There's nothing for it to connect to!! You are right...
Thanks so much for taking the time to find the solution!!! I don't know why the pattern didn't just say, "Brick Stitch"... Good job! Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Wow! Nice catch on this!!! I just tried the brick stitch & it was perfect! Then I did the sl st throw stitch & it was awful! Nothing at the end of the row worked out right. And you can't sl 1 as the first stitch of the new color!! There's nothing for it to connect to!! You are right...
> Thanks so much for taking the time to find the solution!!! I don't know why the pattern didn't just say, "Brick Stitch"... Good job! Thanks!!!!!


 Well, the pattern asked for in the throw is only _half_ of the Brick Stitch. It would make a very weak brick wall, since the bricks aren't staggered! But - with the two added stitches - it makes a very nice knitted pattern.

Still haven't heard back from the folks at Lion Brand; maybe their pattern-swatcher is on vacation?  Maybe I should just send them my 'solution'? :wink:


----------



## Bev39 (Nov 17, 2011)

Just had a response from Lion Brand - if the PDF file doesn't show the corrections it's because we are looking at a cached file. Try hitting F5 (to refresh) and your browser will display the file with corrections applied. Hope this helps.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Bev39 said:


> Just had a response from Lion Brand - if the PDF file doesn't show the corrections it's because we are looking at a cached file. Try hitting F5 (to refresh) and your browser will display the file with corrections applied. Hope this helps.


Yes, good to know if anyone missed this posted on one of the first pages (page 4 I think)!!! Thank you for reminding us.  
These kinds of reminders never ever hurt because I know that often pages are skimmed along by others and they do miss some information.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

There is still a lot to be fixed with this pattern. i am not even going to bother with the order that the instructions are written in because i have a feeling things are not going to work out right. Since some of you are going to use your own colors, this won't matter to you. But i WANT the colors in the photo, so from this point on i am just going to knit a few rows of each log and see where it is supposed to be situated according to the photo, not the way the instructions has it. I think this will save me more time in the end. 

I had no problem with section 1; I did some of that and also some of log 1 and log 2. Just testing the sections to see if the colors are the right colors as in the photo. No real way to know until they are all done because it s hard to see all the sections in the photo. I am knitting all the sections, several rows each, and leaving the pieces on holders. i want to replicate the throw in the photo, exactly if i can. I just don't trust the accuracy of this pattern not after seeing all those errors, mama mia! And as far as we know, no one has ever made this pattern - excluding the designer. Maybe all those errors stopped them?

I called Lion Bran and asked if they could give us a better picture of the throw. One that shows the throw in its entirety. i left a message since that's all you CAN do. The recorded message I heard from them said "leave a number and we will call you back." So for the second time, i am not holding my breath. I also emailed them. Still, nothing.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

chek101 said:


> There is still a lot to be fixed with this pattern. i am not even going to bother with the order that the instructions are written in because i have a feeling things are not going to work out right. Since some of you are going to use your own colors, this won't matter to you. But i WANT the colors in the photo, so from this point on i am just going to knit a few rows of each log and see where it is supposed to be situated according to the photo, not the way the instructions has it. I think this will save me more time in the end.
> 
> I had no problem with section 1; I did some of that and also some of log 1 and log 2. Just testing the sections to see if the colors are the right colors as in the photo. No real way to know until they are all done because it s hard to see all the sections in the photo. I am knitting all the sections, several rows each, and leaving the pieces on holders. i want to replicate the throw in the photo, exactly if i can. I just don't trust the accuracy of this pattern not after seeing all those errors, mama mia! And as far as we know, no one has ever made this pattern - excluding the designer. Maybe all those errors stopped them?
> 
> I called Lion Bran and asked if they could give us a better picture of the throw. One that shows the throw in its entirety. i left a message since that's all you CAN do. The recorded message I heard from them said "leave a number and we will call you back." So for the second time, i am not holding my breath. I also emailed them. Still, nothing.


There are a number of knitters on Ravelry who have made this throw. I have not checked out all their comments about it.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

I went by the responses on the Lion Brand web site where it is asked if anyone made this pattern to which there was no response. i will scoot over to Ravelry now and check that out!! i have some questions I want to ask of the people who completed the pattern, mainly if the schematic matches the instructions. Because the photo sure doesn't.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

I went to Ravelry and from what I gathered, i don't think anyone there actually finished one. i hit on a thread there and followed it but didn't find anything coclusive their either. If you do, could you send me a link, please?
thanks!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

How are we all doing so far? Anybody making headway?


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

chek101 said:


> How are we all doing so far? Anybody making headway?


I started on the first square three times and frogged every time. Not surprising - I'm just getting back to knitting after 25 years and I'm taking this on as a learning project. But I'm determined and will get back to it.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

eswango said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > How are we all doing so far? Anybody making headway?
> ...


I had to make a couple of attempts myself on that first square but am still not that satisfied with how it looks so far. I had a hard time with the 2nd log but I think I got it right (I think). I am only working about 5 or 6 inches of each section as I am testing for color corrections. I don't want to stray away from the gorgeous colors I see in the photo. I sure hope I can do it like that!!!!!


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

chek101 said:


> eswango said:
> 
> 
> > chek101 said:
> ...


Any pictures you can send would be most appreciated. I think a bunch of people are trying to do this.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

eswango said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > eswango said:
> ...


Will do. Right now I am FINALLY cleaning out that front room! I don't know how it happened, but it became a junk room for dropping off excess stuff. It used to be a guest bedroom but I got tired of guests showing up unannounced so I cleared the bedroom furniture out of there and turned it into a sewing room. After that it went down hill because I stopped sewing when my machine went whacky on me. Next thing you know, the junk took over. Now my yarn is taking over the rest of the house so I am going to make that room just for my knit stuff. I am on a roll here and don't want to stop, but when I am finished, I'll take some pictures of the bits of the throw that I did so far.


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

chek101 said:


> eswango said:
> 
> 
> > chek101 said:
> ...


Great! Good luck with your cleaning out!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks, i am going to need it. What a mess! But making headway. Fianlly got an email from Lion Brand, they said they would see if they could post a better picture of the throw. Yippee! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It'll be good to see the full photo.

I have finished my first 'center square'. Here's what I altered:
> I added two stitches to serve as selvedge and anchor for color B, and I worked those two stitches as a chain selvedge: every row the first stitch is slipped knitwise and the last stitch is purled, changing color as working the last stitch on the second row of color B.

> It's 23 pattern repeats long; about 13".

> I could only pick up 48 stitches along one side, so I added the missing 6 when knitting the next row.

Now, to begin Log 1.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I had thought that all the stitch patterns were two-tone slip-stitch patterns. I was mistaken; Log 1 has twisted stitches, but is one-tone and has no slipped stitches.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

I made a typo or is that a brain-no? Anyway sorreee, I said i knitted 5 or 6 inches of those sections, but i meant to say "rows. If i knitted 5 or 6 inches of each log, I will have finished with them because you only have to knit 4 inches. Ok coffee break over back to cleaning. ;(


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I had thought that all the stitch patterns were two-tone slip-stitch patterns. I was mistaken; Log 1 has twisted stitches, but is one-tone and has no slipped stitches.


Oh I am so glad you are doing that 1st log. I hit a snag there which I don't remember what it is right now will have to go back and look at it again, but it was something I didn't quite get. I could use your imput there. :lol: Will get back to you in a bit if you don't mind my asking about it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > I had thought that all the stitch patterns were two-tone slip-stitch patterns. I was mistaken; Log 1 has twisted stitches, but is one-tone and has no slipped stitches.
> ...


Ask away!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


i remember now, it was the size. My first log is much smaller than the main square. Is yours working out ok?

Also i am knitting this with a smaller needle as i want the throw to be smaller. I am working with a size 4 needle. Now that i see that the 1st log is bigger than the main square I am going to knock off ten stitches and hope that makes it fit better.

I knit tight. i knitted the main square tight too and i knit with a very even consistency so it can't be how i am knitting that is causing that much of difference between the 2 pcs. Guess I just have to nip and tuck as they say. Getting this first section down right will just about solve all the problems. i am going to do the main square over again which is no big deal since I only did a few rows.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For starters, I've always read that one does NOT measure knitting on-the-go, but we have no choice with this. Can't exactly throw it in the washer and block it while it's still on the needle, eh?

So, my 'Central Square' is _about_ 13". I will attempt to work the same number of stitches to the same size for the other five iterations of it.

With color A, being unable to pick up the required 54 stitches on the side, I picked up 48 (looks good where joined), and added 6 as I worked the one row. 

With color B, I picked up 49 and added 5 as I worked Row 1 of the pattern, so I'm working the log over the required number of stitches. Due to a longish nap this afternoon/evening, I haven't got far enough along on it to see if it pulls in or stretches out.

I also knit on the tight side, though not as tightly as long ago. My stitches don't squeak on the needles anymore, and my hands just relax a bit when I don't use metal needles. So far, I'm working it on  a pair of these (Yeah, I had to buy two sets, but they are lovely to knit on!)


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

I use to shave off the sides of the tips of my needles i knitted so tight, but over the years i developed a better consistency that doesn't carve away at my needles anymore. 

i have to try a set of those needles; they look like they 
would move smoother. About the dropping off of the ten stitches i said I was going to drop, that wouldn't work. I had to make it 41. I have no clue if this is going to solve the problem, but giving it a go. 
Hope you had a good nap!!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> I use to shave off the sides of the tips of my needles i knitted so tight, but over the years i developed a better consistency that doesn't carve away at my needles anymore.
> 
> i have to try a set of those needles; they look like they
> would move smoother. About the dropping off of the ten stitches i said I was going to drop, that wouldn't work. I had to make it 41. I have no clue if this is going to solve the problem, but giving it a go.
> Hope you had a good nap!!


Bamboo needles are a dream to work with! They slide easily while they hold your yarn from slipping off when you don't want it to. I love them!
If you are having trouble with your log 1 being the same size as the center square, why not just make the center square a little bigger? I don't think it will matter. Work it until you can count 54 to pick up & then you'll know it'll be a match. Worth a try??


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Actually it's the reverse. my log 1 is way smaller than the main square. I just don't get it. i am redoing it and have dropped 8 sts off the main square, now it's looking better, but we shall see. This pattern is putting up a fight!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

My Log 1 is coming along well as written, although I can't say I'm enamoured of the stitch pattern at all. I can think of dozens I'd prefer, but I'm too lazy to swatch out another. :wink: One more pattern repeat, but I need to go down to the wool room to get another ball of yarn and one of color C.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

I don't care for it either. Maybe a cable stitch wouldn't pull the piece in so much. The 2nd log looks even smaller than the first log?? i think i-cord is starting to look better at this point because now I have to contend with squeezing in all those stitches. either that or just completely rewrite these instructions. Like I say, once we get pass this first section, we're home clear.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Actually it's the reverse. my log 1 is way smaller than the main square. I just don't get it. i am redoing it and have dropped 8 sts off the main square, now it's looking better, but we shall see. This pattern is putting up a fight!


OH! My mistake. Trying to read while tossing one piece of cat food at a time to my cat & dropping Cheerios on the floor for my dog & steal one for myself now & then isn't easy! LOL!

I have another pattern for a log cabin afghan that can be done in any color you want but it's Crochet instead. To me that's much easier than knitting a whole afghan. "Log Cabin Afghan - Crochet By: Red Heart Yarn"
What do you think of it?


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Another one: Crochet Colonial Log Cabin Afghan 
LION BRAND® HOMESPUN
But I don't think I'd use the Homespun yarn with it...and different colors. Notice the logs are in a different configuration.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually it's the reverse. my log 1 is way smaller than the main square. I just don't get it. i am redoing it and have dropped 8 sts off the main square, now it's looking better, but we shall see. This pattern is putting up a fight!
> ...


It's lovely, but crochet generally uses three times the yarn as knitting. 
I didn't believe that when I read it, so I knit a swatch of stockinette and crocheted the same size swatch of single crochet. I ripped them out and measured the yardage. It's true. Three times as much yarn. 
So, if you want something heavy for winter in the Far North, go with crochet. If you want something lighter for what passes for winter in more southern climes, go with knitting.

The attraction of this particular Log Cabin design is the use of slip-stitch patterns. I knit a lot, and I have done _some_ slip-stitch patterns, but not many and never a large item like an afghan.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Also just basic graghs on grids for different placements of any log cabin square. The basice instructions for this are in garter stitch but I'm sure it could be done in any stitch. 

This one is knit... 
Hate the fact that the illustration photos are done in only 2 colors but I would change it & add several other colors to it. It might give an idea on stitch counts, etc.... 

It says, "Look up this pattern on Ravelry". I found this on How-to.com .


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

See! I knew this site was good for me from the start! This afghan is what I was ultimately looking for. I crochet and knit and I have a knit log cabin afghan that I developed based on Eleanor Burns' Quilt in a Day. I have been working on a crochet version, when viola! There it is! Thank you so very much. I am doing this KAL as well and so far not having any major problems. I knit with bamboo too most of the time and the yarn is being cooperative at the moment. Good luck with yours.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > chek101 said:
> ...


Yes, crochet does use more yarn b/c the stitches are generally taller than a knit stitches. The general rule of thumb is: "Work 2 rows of knit for every 1 row of crochet."

You can't get much further North than Canada. Cold enough here in PA! 
But I do a lot of crochet items with a larger hook or a finer yarn to get that nice loose feel. I don't like very tight things. I like it to flow. 
Even that first afghan I posted looks very tight to me & I would make it with a larger hook to loosen it up & end up with an even bigger afghan, which isn't a bad thing. I also like to use very soft yarns which adds to the flow. And with arthritis & cataracts, the bigger the needles & hooks, the better... 
I have not tried the slip stitch log cabin yet. (But I will). I've done some slip stitch patterns & love the look & how easy it is to do "intarsia" type things without the hassel of carrying the strands across the back with the worry of them not being too tight or so loose they are a mess. The back of the slip stitches are so neat... That's what drew me to the slip stitch afghan. I like doing slip stitches. 
Anyway, I hope you can find your answers to the problems that come up. I still like that Brick Stitch you posted & don't see why you can use that in this afghan. Adding the 2 extra stitches as you did made all the difference in the world!!! 
Whatever you all do, enjoy it! That's the whole point of knitting & crocheting! Fun, relaxation, etc...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> See! I knew this site was good for me from the start! This afghan is what I was ultimately looking for. I crochet and knit and I have a knit log cabin afghan that I developed based on Eleanor Burns' Quilt in a Day. I have been working on a crochet version, when viola! There it is! Thank you so very much. I am doing this KAL as well and so far not having any major problems. I knit with bamboo too most of the time and the yarn is being cooperative at the moment. Good luck with yours.


There is another crochet one on the previous page as well. And I LOVE Eleanor Burns' Quilt in a Day show!!!

If you are having no problems with the Slip Stitch Sampler Throw maybe you could read some of the comments with problems & offer some advice based on your success with it so far. I'm sure it would be appreciated! Just a thought..


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Anyway, I hope you can find your answers to the problems that come up. I still like that Brick Stitch you posted & don't see why you can use that in this afghan. Adding the 2 extra stitches as you did made all the difference in the world!!!


I _am_ using the Brick Stitch (OK, half of it - as designed for the afghan), but I'm hoping to work all six _different_ stitch patterns. After all, it is a Slip-Stitch *Sampler* not just an everyday one-stitch log cabin blanket.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, Log 1 is done. I still don't care much for the stitch pattern, but there it is.

It's very elastic and smooshy, so I'm sure it will come straight along the edges when finished. I didn't add any selvedge stitches, because the directions as written kept the first and last stitches of every row as a knit stitch. I just worked it as a slip 1 knitwise to begin the row and as k1 to end the row. Since it does seem to pull in from the sides, I'll probably add two stitches to the other Log 1's yet to do.

It took me two-and-a-half pattern repeats to reach 4".

If you're wondering about the 'barber-pole' effect where I picked up stitches, that caused by picking up in the back loops only. The stitches I add to bring the count up to specifications are simple 'Make 1' twisted closed. I'd need a magnifier to see exactly where they are!


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, Log 1 is done. I still don't care much for the stitch pattern, but there it is.
> 
> It's very elastic and smooshy, so I'm sure it will come straight along the edges when finished. I didn't add any selvedge stitches, because the directions as written kept the first and last stitches of every row as a knit stitch. I just worked it as a slip 1 knitwise to begin the row and as k1 to end the row. Since it does seem to pull in from the sides, I'll probably add two stitches to the other Log 1's yet to do.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting your pictures. Now I
know I'm basically on the right track. Very pretty colors - I'm using the Vanna's choice yarns except I made two substitutions. Using Honey instead of Rust and Dusty Green for the Olive. Oh, and also, Mauve for Chocolate. I hope I can get Square 1 done soon and will post a picture. Many thanks.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Edna,
Your throws are stunning!! I wish i could get into crocheting because as i remember it, it does move faster than knitting, but alas I'm stuck on knitting and enjoy it very much. I sure hope i can get my throw to look as well made as yours!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessica,
I just can't get my pieces to match up and it is beyond me what on earth i am doing wrong. i think I am going to go back to square 1, literally and switch to the right size needles though that is going to break my heart because i had intended that this throw be mounted on the wall between my book cases and if i knit it to normal size i don't think it will fit. Awwwgeee!!!!!! 

I simply can not understand how a person can knit consistently through out a pattern and yet one piece will turn out wider or shorter than the other???

Your pieces match perfectly! And they LOOK great too. What exactly did you do? :-(


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Jessica,
> I just can't get my pieces to match up and it is beyond me what on earth i am doing wrong. i think I am going to go back to square 1, literally and switch to the right size needles though that is going to break my heart because i had intended that this throw be mounted on the wall between my book cases and if i knit it to normal size i don't think it will fit. Awwwgeee!!!!!!
> 
> I simply can not understand how a person can knit consistently through out a pattern and yet one piece will turn out wider or shorter than the other???
> ...


Thanks, but you aren't seeing the whole of the Centre Square; the cast-on edge is somewhat wider than the cast-off. I find that - no matter if I'm knitting or crocheting - the beginning of the project is a different gauge than the main part. I lay it to hands becoming familiar with the particular stitch and either relaxing and it grows or tightening up and it narrows. In the case of a fitted garment, this can have an unhappy effect. In the case of a flat thing (scarf, shawl, afghan), it doesn't really matter. In this case, once the offending piece is attached to the other pieces, it won't show. The blanket will be warm and cuddly anyway.

As for making it as a wall hanging, reduce the number of stitches from the get-go. Use finer yarn than worsted weight and smaller needles, too. As long as you keep the ratios, it'll be just fine for hanging.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, Log 1 is done. I still don't care much for the stitch pattern, but there it is.
> 
> It's very elastic and smooshy, so I'm sure it will come straight along the edges when finished. I didn't add any selvedge stitches, because the directions as written kept the first and last stitches of every row as a knit stitch. I just worked it as a slip 1 knitwise to begin the row and as k1 to end the row. Since it does seem to pull in from the sides, I'll probably add two stitches to the other Log 1's yet to do.
> 
> ...


Very nice job! I love the way you picked up the stitches. It was the first thing I noticed & thought to myself, what a nice job of something that can sometimes be a pain...
I think the k1 on each end is supposed to be the selvage edge. 
I knew you were using the brick stitch as you were the one who posted about it. I may do it with the staggered bricks though. I like the way that looks better too. 
You seem to be the one who's really going all out on this one!!! Thanks for sharing all your findings & tips!!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Edna,
> Your throws are stunning!! I wish i could get into crocheting because as i remember it, it does move faster than knitting, but alas I'm stuck on knitting and enjoy it very much. I sure hope i can get my throw to look as well made as yours!


Oh...I didn't make those afghans! Those are the photos from the pattern page... I wish mine would look like that when I make them! LOL! When I do, I'll post "my" photos & you can have a good laugh! LOL!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Jessica,
> I just can't get my pieces to match up and it is beyond me what on earth i am doing wrong. i think I am going to go back to square 1, literally and switch to the right size needles though that is going to break my heart because i had intended that this throw be mounted on the wall between my book cases and if i knit it to normal size i don't think it will fit. Awwwgeee!!!!!!
> 
> I simply can not understand how a person can knit consistently through out a pattern and yet one piece will turn out wider or shorter than the other???
> ...


Chek101,
Have you tried to work on any of the other blocks to see if you have trouble with those?? Sometimes when one part of something isn't working out it might be a good idea to move on to another part. If that part works out then you know it's not your knitting stills & you can always go back to the first block later. Just a thought...


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Have you tried to work on any of the other blocks to see if you have trouble with those?? Sometimes when one part of something isn't working out it might be a good idea to move on to another part. If that part works out then you know it's not your knitting stills & you can always go back to the first block later. Just a thought...


I'm wondering, just how can you 'go back to the first block later' when the 'logs' are worked *on* the first one, _not_ sewn on after knitting?

I'm half-way through the three-tone Log 2.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Have you tried to work on any of the other blocks to see if you have trouble with those?? Sometimes when one part of something isn't working out it might be a good idea to move on to another part. If that part works out then you know it's not your knitting stills & you can always go back to the first block later. Just a thought...
> ...


Good point! I haven't even had time to read that pattern all the way yet so I didn't realize it was done that way. But I guess she could try another block just to see if she has trouble with it too. She might discover something along the way. Then if it works out well she can try the first block again & make another second block & take out the one she did before or use it as a pillow half. 
I just thought if she could test herself this way it might help her figure out the problem she's having with the first one & help her be more confident in herself. When you can't get a pattern to work for you it makes you doubt yourself & you may give up.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> When you can't get a pattern to work for you it makes you doubt yourself & you may give up.


I've learned that it's not always _me_. Too often it's the bleeping pattern. I've _already_ altered how I'm making these squares/logs. I couldn't wait for an answer back from Lion Brand's 'patterns department'. :-D

Sometimes I think that knitters should treat newly published patterns the way the experts say to treat new car models - just watch the bugs get worked out of them the first year, then _maybe_ try them in the second.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > When you can't get a pattern to work for you it makes you doubt yourself & you may give up.
> ...


I have learned that as well but not everyone has yet. I like the way you've figured out how to work the squares & I'm learning from that too.

I am also not one to run out to buy new things as soon as they come out. I let others test them first. I was the last one on my block to buy a microwave oven years ago! Wanted to be sure they were safe. I wait with almost everything I buy. I don't feel the need to "keep up with the Jones' " like so many people do. If I need it, I get it after it's been tested enough.

HOW do you do the bold & italics??? I see the tags below the smiley faces but do you have to click something or type something for the bold, etc. to work???


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Right now i still want to do this pattern but I don't know if i have the skill to master it. I already knitted the first square, parts of it that is, 3 times!!! The first one was too big, the 2nd one was too small and the third one looks like it will work but the 2nd log is too small now. aaaaargggggHHHH! Sorry about the screamin', it just sort've leaked out! It seems to me you have to rewrite this pattern every step of the way and that you would be better off doing the sections separately then checking them out while they are still unattached. As for now, I am confused as to which way I want to go. Need me more coffee, lots and lots of coffee


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica,
> ...


Hmmm, you know that's a good idea; but I am not that great a knitter and am afraid i might run into a problem and might not be able to get help because i will be working on some other part than the rest of you. I must say though, I am inclined to give it a go. i am not doing all that well at THIS end!!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Right now i still want to do this pattern but I don't know if i have the skill to master it. I already knitted the first square, parts of it that is, 3 times!!! The first one was too big, the 2nd one was too small and the third one looks like it will work but the 2nd log is too small now. aaaaargggggHHHH! Sorry about the screamin', it just sort've leaked out! It seems to me you have to rewrite this pattern every step of the way and that you would be better off doing the sections separately then checking them out while they are still unattached. As for now, I am confused as to which way I want to go. Need me more coffee, lots and lots of coffee


I think each person needs to just do this however it works best for them. I'd rather do them separately too, mostly because I have trouble handling large items to work on them. They get too heavy & awkward for me. 
Even doing the sleeves on my previous sweater "after" the body was done was difficult for me. It was a top/down raglan style. On the next one I'm working the sleeves before the body... Less bulk in my way. 
Also, working these square separately gives you the chance to decide which one you want to do next & then put them in the order you want. More options that way.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

[
I think each person needs to just do this however it works best for them.]

You're right there! Also I want to give that crab stitch a try (now where did I put the info on that), looks like it could make a great border. Will have to practice that one first though because like Jessica says, when you get comfortable, your knittin' knows it. Or is it "your knittin' shows it?"
:mrgreen:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> [
> I think each person needs to just do this however it works best for them.]
> 
> You're right there! Also I want to give that crab stitch a try (now where did I put the info on that), looks like it could make a great border. Will have to practice that one first though because like Jessica says, when you get comfortable, your knittin' knows it. Or is it "your knittin' shows it?"
> :mrgreen:


Both I think! LOL! 
The crab stitch is very easy to do. After about 10 or so of them in a row, it will feel more natural to you. You'll realize that you don't have to be twisting your hands around to do it. You can make it tight or loose, as you like. Just uniform is the key once you master it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

To use the *Tags*: It looks a lot better on the original post at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55547-1.html#962634 . Scroll down to it.

URL
[ url=write_the_url_of_the_page_you_want_to_rifer_to ]write_the_text_you_want_to_appear_on_your_link] [ /url ].

images:

[ img the_url_of_the_image[ /img ]

links-images:

[ url=the_url_of_the_page_you_want_to_refer_to ][ img ]url_of_the_image[ /img ][ /url ]

For simpler Tags, just copy/paste or type the symbols shown on the left to get the desired effect. It will look like gibberish, until you hit Preview or Send!

When using these codes, do not insert any spaces.

To use *Smilies*: simply click on the smilie and it will appear _at the bottom of the text box_ If you want it to be somewhere else in your text, just click on it and drag it.

Back to this infamous Slip Stitch Sampler ....
I've done Log 2. Again, I added two stitches to serve as selvedge and to anchor the contrasting colours.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> To use the *Tags*: It looks a lot better on the original post at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-55547-1.html#962634 . Scroll down to it.
> 
> URL
> [ url=write_the_url_of_the_page_you_want_to_rifer_to ]write_the_text_you_want_to_appear_on_your_link] [ /url ].
> ...


*Thanks Jessica!* I knew how to do the smileys but not the other stuff. 

Good job on Log 2 but was this one a little short too? This pattern looks like it will be needing A LOT of blocking when it's done! I don't like to block... I use yarns that self-block in the washer/dryer. I had to block a triangle pineapple shawl I crocheted in the fall. Not too bad but anything bigger is a pain for me. 
Guess I'm just lazy but having a designated place to do all this would help. I used to have a sewing room where I could go away & leave it all as is until I came back work again. Then I could just get going where I left off & not have to drag everything out again. This Spring will work on getting my new sewing room done & keep my hubby OUT of there. It became an 'eBay stuff, packing & shipping stuff, catch all' room & I need to reconquer it!! And my office/craft room too!!! I keep most of my yarn & finished items in here. Until hubby stuck again! Since it's the office too I can't keep him out so I lost my space to do work in here. Discouraging!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Great job on the 3rd log Jessica, lovely colors too!!! My, you are fast!! I finally restarted my FIRST square again. Doing it the regular way, just using smaller needles is all. I am not going to pick up stitches as you are doing so i don't have to be so fussy about the edges, thank goodness.

Edna, i know what you mean about having a place to work. I just finished cleaning out that front room and now it's holding all my yarn and sewing stuff. I finished it about 2 hours ago and finally now I can sit down and chill with my knitting. i just love all the room i have now that i gathered up all the wool bins from every nook and granny spread throughout the entire house. They're out of the way and in the front room. No more leap froggin' all over the place.
Regarding the throw, as far as working on another section goes, it occurred to me that it wouldn't make much of a difference where I work because all 6 sections use the same pattern, just different colors.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Good job on Log 2 but was this one a little short too? This pattern looks like it will be needing A LOT of blocking when it's done!


While I do _own_ blocking wires and have room to lay out things to block them, I have yet to do so. Besides, acrylic isn't _really_ blockable. Once the edge that appears shorter is attached to the next, it will even out.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Great job on the 3rd log Jessica, lovely colors too!!! My, you are fast!! I finally restarted my FIRST square again. Doing it the regular way, just using smaller needles is all. I am not going to pick up stitches as you are doing so i don't have to be so fussy about the edges, thank goodness.
> 
> Edna, i know what you mean about having a place to work. I just finished cleaning out that front room and now it's holding all my yarn and sewing stuff. I finished it about 2 hours ago and finally now I can sit down and chill with my knitting. i just love all the room i have now that i gathered up all the wool bins from every nook and granny spread throughout the entire house. They're out of the way and in the front room. No more leap froggin' all over the place.
> Regarding the throw, as far as working on another section goes, it occurred to me that it wouldn't make much of a difference where I work because all 6 sections use the same pattern, just different colors.


Oh, I remember how nice it was once & I have to make it that way again but when the weather is good & warm. I saw you talking about cleaning out your _guest_ room. I don't know how you finished it so fast! 
I didn't know all the sections were the same directions other than colors! :? You know...I _really should_ take the time to read the pattern! LOL! 
I'm curious enough to work on one but have too many other things in progress to start another & don't have the money for more yarn right now. Bank keeps charging me service fees for not having enough in my account!! :roll: Like *that* makes sense!!! "Hey, you don't have enough money so we'll take some of what you _*do*_ have as a punishment!" DUH! 
I have to hold onto what $ I have for now as my kitty just cost us $132. at the vet's for an abscessed bite, (probably another cat), & now he keeps sneezing & has runny eyes & one is half closed. He may need to go back to the vet for that plus medicine again. His bite has healed fine with the shot he got but this is new. Always something with him! Poor baby!
So no more yarn for a long time to come. I just have to keep using up my stash. Bummer! :thumbdown:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Good job on Log 2 but was this one a little short too? This pattern looks like it will be needing A LOT of blocking when it's done!
> ...


That's true...


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Awww, sorry to hear about your cat. People don't realize how badly cats can hurt each other just from a bite. I saw a cat once that was one big sore from head to toe. He had no hair at all, just one big red blotchy skin infection. The woman who owned him was working hard at trying to keep him alive. He was bitten by another cat in a cat fight. i haven't let my cats out since!!

I won't pay ANY bank fees and haven't in years! i refuse to let them do that to me, and no I am not rich, just a very very careful book keeper.

When I make my mind up, i can clean out a room in a couple of hours no matter how big the mess. The front room is all set up and neat! 

About the pattern, I meant that they were all the same regarding measurement wise. The schematic shows you that. As far as the actual difference in the stitches used for each pattern, that may very well vary.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Awww, sorry to hear about your cat. People don't realize how badly cats can hurt each other just from a bite. I saw a cat once that was one big sore from head to toe. He had no hair at all, just one big red blotchy skin infection. The woman who owned him was working hard at trying to keep him alive. He was bitten by another cat in a cat fight. i haven't let my cats out since!!
> 
> I won't pay ANY bank fees and haven't in years! i refuse to let them do that to me, and no I am not rich, just a very very careful book keeper.
> 
> ...


This is the second time my cat has been bitten in a fight but we heard the first fight & ran outside. That was last year. We didn't hear anything this time but he was walking slowly around the house with his tail down. I thought he was thinking about being nasty so I ignored it. Finally, late on the 3rd night he started to drag one leg & limp so we took him to the vet in the morning. It seems he got bitten far from home or we would have heard it. 
I don't believe in having cats outside but we had a problem with him stalking & hunting *ME* in the house to the point that I would have to close myself in a room where he couldn't get to me! It was bad! We took him to the vet to see if he had a brain tumor that make him start this suddenly but she said he had a strong case of "statis aggression" & I was the one home all the time so he picked me to hunt...Don't *I* feel special??? 
It was so bad that I would tremble if he got near me & I know he sensed my fear which made it worse. We did everything the vet said to do about it but I couldn't stop shaking around him. The vet also said that we may have no choice but to let him outside to hunt. She said some cats have a very strong need to hunt & Inky was one of them. Lucky me!!
I found him in the rain when we was 4 weeks old, tangled up in string from the tarp on our boat. His mother tore a hole in it to have her litter in there. We didn't know it until that day in the rain. I bottle fed him, washed him, ground his food when he was older, etc...the whole 9 yards! But he reached an age where hunting was all he wanted to do. He was neutered too!! So I had no choice but to let him outside. He's in & out all day & evening. But he hasn't been outside since Jan. 12th when he start to limp. He's better but still not sure he wants to go out again yet. That's ok with us! If he gets aggressive again I'll let him out. 
*BTW:* My vet said she was a vet for 16 years with all kinds of temperments in animals, big & small and it was a cat that put her in the hospital with a serious infection from it biting her!! I know what cats can do to other animals AND people too...

I didn't have any fees at my bank until they changed hands. The new owners started this again. I just can't afford to keep any money in there anymore. I only get $10 a week allowance & the fee is $7.50 a month!! I'm down low enough now that it makes more sense to just take the money out before the bank eats it *ALL*!!

So, good luck with the throw! I think you'll do fine with it. Just relax & flub what doesn't work as written. I change pattern parts for myself all the time. Whatever works better for me is what I do.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

pattern said:


> *NOTES:*
> 
> 1.	*Throw is made from 6 Squares. All the Squares are worked the same, only the color combinations differ.*
> 2.	Each Square is worked in a log-cabin fashion; beg with a center square, then picking up sts for each 'Log'. *Different slip st patterns are used for the center square and for each 'Log'. *
> ...


OK. I've re-read these notes, and I have a bone or two to pick with Lion Brand.
For starters, not all seven stitch patterns are slip stitch patterns. Logs 1 & 4 are not any kind of slip stitch pattern. They are but a single colour and *have no slipped stitches* at all. What does that matter? It means that those two 'logs' have less yarn/are lighter weight/aren't as warm as the rest of the fabric. Not a pleasing thought to me up here in an underheated, century-old, uninsulated house.

I hadn't noticed the note about perhaps lining the throw, until someone else mentioned it. I know _how_ it could be done, but I'm not enamoured of sewing in the first place. It _would_ make it warmer. The reason for lining it would be to prevent fingers, toes, and anything else from getting caught in the 'floats' on the back side - not so much to protect the fingers and toes as to preserve the knitting intact. Wouldn't want someone to accidentally harm all that hard work!

So, I will complete this first square, if for no other reason that I've already invested a few days in getting as far as part way through Log 3. Once I've got _this_ square done, I'll decide if I love it enough to do the other five. If I don't do them, I can either hang it on a wall, put it down as a cat-mat, or line it and donate it to a preemie ward. 25" is quite big enough for the larger preemies; I usually donate 12" squares in baby yarn.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

You caught another one Jessica!!! 
The only thing is that I don't think the logs that are 
_not_ slip stitch patterns shouldn't be less warm than the ones that are. The slip stitch pattern isn't really "double thickness" like a double knit. They are one layer of one color & one layer of the other color, side by side, not one behind the other. It may "feel" thicker due to the texture but I doubt it would effect the warmth. I guess you could use heavier yarn or 2 strands of yarn for the logs without slip stitches so they feel similar in thickness. 
I may be wrong about this since I haven't made any of it yet & you have done a lot.

Sounds like you need a *very* heavy afghan where you live!! I know Canada gets very cold in winter. You must wear a lot of heavy sweaters when you have to be up & walking around the house & can't cuddle up with a throw on you... I get cold too easily in my old age... :-(

I just thought about it again & maybe the slip stitch sections _would_ be thicker since they have the strands running across the back too. 
I'm so curious as to who make the throw pictured on the pattern...


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

[OK. I've re-read these notes, and I have a bone or two to pick with Lion Brand.]

Can you image how many people fell in love with the photograph of this throw, including ME!! That's what sold this pattern, a picture, because as far as i can see, nobody actually made this throw working their pattern. I looked everywhere on the web. i found some websites where they had a KAL going, but nobody finished the throw. How come? i think Lion Brand needs to be held accountable for the patterns it puts out. Apparently they don't care. All they are about is promoting sales of their yarn.

I am still going to "try" and make this throw but i am only going to treat their pattern instructions as a vague (sketchy) outline rather than a bonifide pattern because I suspected from day one (right after i saw all those published corrections) that this pattern has more holes in it than a fisherman's crab net. Now I don't know if I have the necessary talent to be able to do it, all i can do is try. If not, then the next message Lion Brand gets from me will be a scathing one for wasting my time and yarn.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay, ready for this one? I have a friend who lives in New York and was having problems with this throw. So she decided to go the Lion Brand store for help. Guess what? This throw is computer generated!! And to top it off no one in the store had completed it either. It was meant to be a challenge KAL from Lion Brand. It would have helped if they had told us that in the first place. I have finished the first square and I am putting it up for the time being and going to work on that Red Heart crocheted log cabin throw. I will probably finish it WAY before I figure out this throw!!!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Okay, ready for this one? I have a friend who lives in New York and was having problems with this throw. So she decided to go the Lion Brand store for help. Guess what? This throw is computer generated!! And to top it off no one in the store had completed it either. It was meant to be a challenge KAL from Lion Brand. It would have helped if they had told us that in the first place. I have finished the first square and I am putting it up for the time being and going to work on that Red Heart crocheted log cabin throw. I will probably finish it WAY before I figure out this throw!!!


I JUST KNEW IT!!! i knew there was something NOT RIGHT about this pattern! That's why i chose to just knit a few rows of each part to see what happenes with them. For heaven's sake, why didn't they just tell us that from the start! That pattern is so screwed up right from the schematic, to the photo, to the instructions. Actually now it makes sense; they threw some wrenches in it so as to make it almost impossible to do, right? Shame on them!

:thumbdown:


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

I got this reply back from Lion Brand when I wrote about the photo being a mirror image. Guess what? It's not. It is correct, just upside down is all, which they corrected me about. But they did add the following. If anyone is still interested, here is what they said about a flat photo forth coming:

[Please also rest assured that based on your feedback and the feedback of others, that we will provide a flat photo of the afghan once it is back from our annual fashion show, happening this coming week.

We thank you for your feedback, and thank you for visiting LionBrand.com!

With Warm Regards,

Customer Service

Lion Brand Yarn Company
http://www.lionbrand.com
[email protected]]


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Okay, ready for this one? I have a friend who lives in New York and was having problems with this throw. So she decided to go the Lion Brand store for help. Guess what? This throw is computer generated!! And to top it off no one in the store had completed it either. It was meant to be a challenge KAL from Lion Brand. It would have helped if they had told us that in the first place. I have finished the first square and I am putting it up for the time being and going to work on that Red Heart crocheted log cabin throw. I will probably finish it WAY before I figure out this throw!!!


Ok, the response to the above quote should go here. This received from Lion Brand:

I asked Lion Brand if this pattern was computer generated and put out as a challenge to knitters. Here is the response I got from them:

Chek,
We're sorry for the confusion. All of our patterns are designed by individuals in our Design Department and and then knit up for photography. While we use computers to help us draw diagrams, we certainly wouldn't generate a complex pattern like this with a computer, since it requires that someone spend time working out color combinations that will work well with each other. We do have a program that allows customers to design their own very basic, block afghan on LionBrand.com (Under "Patterns" > "Create an Afghan"; perhaps that program is what the person was referring to. However, again, a complex afghan like this is created by a person who selects the color and stitch combinations and then knit up to test the pattern.

Finally, I want to assure you that we are invested in our customers' success in making our patterns, which is why we provide free pattern support to everyone who emails us, even in the cases where they are using yarn or patterns that are not ours. We would not issue a "challenge" to our customers; however, we do strive to provide patterns at a wide variety of skill levels, including those that are more advanced and might be viewed as more challenging for those who are more advanced or want to expand their skill set. Perhaps that is what the person was referring to. We believe that ensuring the happiness of our customer is the best way to make sure they come back and try our products and patterns again; therefore, we would never do something to purposely upset them.

We hope this answers your questions. Please do check back in the coming weeks for a flat photo of the throw. Thank you for visiting LionBrand.com!

With Warm Regards,

Customer Service

Lion Brand Yarn Company
http://www.lionbrand.com
[email protected]


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

That's more of an answer than I got from LionBrand!

I'd still like to sit with the original knitter and see just how she/he did the Central Square, and the logs that _aren't_ written with at least one knitted stitch on each end of every row. My 'fix' of adding a stitch on each side of those works, but - _in my opinion_ - the pattern shouldn't need to be tweaked by the knitter.


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for that hint, Jessica Jean. I'm almost finished the first square (thanks to you) and will post a picture when I finish log 1.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm still keeping up with the thread, though it will likely be quite a while before I can start--the stash doesn't have enough worsted/colors to suit, but all these notes are helpful!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Gee whiz, i just noticed something. I thought I had things going smoothly but I should have known better. I was happy my first log fit so nicely along the edge of the first square that i was beginning to think what was all the fuss about? Then suddenly the fog in my brain cleared when I noticed i measured the first log up against the wrong edge! Sure it fit! The wrong edge!! It's supposed to go down the side of square 1 not on top of it. Now that I see where it IS supposed to go, it's way, way too short. Baaawwwh! Me crying!! I am so annoyed with myself right now that i am going to pack up everything to do with this project and hide it out of sight till I get over being annoyed with myself. May take a while!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Gee whiz, i just noticed something. I thought I had things going smoothly but I should have known better. I was happy my first log fit so nicely along the edge of the first square that i was beginning to think what was all the fuss about? Then suddenly the fog in my brain cleared when I noticed i measured the first log up against the wrong edge! Sure it fit! The wrong edge!! It's supposed to go down the side of square 1 not on top of it. Now that I see where it IS supposed to go, it's way, way too short. Baaawwwh! Me crying!! I am so annoyed with myself right now that i am going to pack up everything to do with this project and hide it out of sight till I get over being annoyed with myself. May take a while!!!


Does it really make any difference which side it's on? Just work Log 2 where Log 1 was supposed to be. Since the Center Square _is_ a geometric square, it's normal that Log 1 would 'fit' along any side of it. Center Square + one log = a rectangle, so you'll have to alter the number of stitches to pick up and work for your Log 2 in its new place. Center Square + 2 logs = a square again, and from there you could return to the original directions ... or not. After all, it's _your_ creation! Of course, if you really _want_ to rip out your Log 1 and re-do all those pesky twisty stitches ... that's up to you.

For mine, I'm about a quarter of the way through Log 6. Since this _is_ acrylic (and that's what the pattern called for), blocking isn't really an option. It _does_ pucker at the junctions of slip stitch and non-slip stitch patterns. Not happy.

I am unhappy that two of the logs are NOT slip stitch patterns. Besides puckering, the fabric _is_ thinner than any of the others. I am thinking that this will make a nice lap-rug for the cat who loves to sit there. Or, I'll delve into stitch books and find two other slip stitch patterns to use on the rest of the throw instead of those two uni-colour ones.

The pattern's last 'note' about possibly lining it ... If this were a throw that would be handled by anyone other than the knitter, it would be prudent to line it. Those floats may be only a maximum of 3 stitches long, but that's plenty long enough to get caught in small, inattentive fingers or on rings and bracelets. I wouldn't worry as much about damage to fingers or jewellery as about the damage they could inflict upon all my hard work. I guess a piece of fleecy material could be sewn on the back and tacked where each square intersects. _That_ may be the deciding factor in my finishing more than one square.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > Gee whiz, i just noticed something. I thought I had things going smoothly but I should have known better. I was happy my first log fit so nicely along the edge of the first square that i was beginning to think what was all the fuss about? Then suddenly the fog in my brain cleared when I noticed i measured the first log up against the wrong edge! Sure it fit! The wrong edge!! It's supposed to go down the side of square 1 not on top of it. Now that I see where it IS supposed to go, it's way, way too short. Baaawwwh! Me crying!! I am so annoyed with myself right now that i am going to pack up everything to do with this project and hide it out of sight till I get over being annoyed with myself. May take a while!!!
> ...


Totally agree!! I was going to say that I would just leave Log 1 where it is & work from there. I don't think it matters if the center square is in one directions or another. I'm actually surprised to hear that the "squares" ARE "Square"!

If one of the logs has a pattern with multiples for it to work out right & it isn't long eough, just add a multiple or 2 or add selvage stitches on the sides to make it fit! Can't _stretch_ it into submission so make it bigger...

I make one of those all garter stitch log cabin blocks that I posted just as a "basic" guide. All logs fit great! Right # of stitches. I would make it in differnent color sequence to show off the logs better but *it worked!!* 
I used size 10 needles, much bigger than called for, so it isn't 9" square. More like 12-1/2" but I like them big. The connecting goes faster! lol... But if I made the whole afghan in that block I would use at least two strands of yarn together & the big needles. Big & thick!

Jessica, I think you are about the only one still determined to do the Sl St Throw... *Cheers to you!!!* I haven't been on the computer for a few days but I haven't seen many comments from a lot people. Only 3 & occasionally me. I am very anxious to see your progress!! 
Finding other Sl St patterns to replace some logs is a *great* idea!!

Also agree about the lining! Why take the chance of messing up all that hard work with a ring or something?! The fleece fabric would work great! It's so soft & warm! I might wash both the throw & the fleece & dry them before lining it though, just to avoid uneven shrinkage. Tacking it in the junctions is the best way to do that too. A real quilt of cotton can just be "tied" that way. You are always thinking!!! What a great influence you are!!!

I'll try to get back to the PM later tonight after hubby goes to work if I can sit here again. Having Sciatic problem again. Can't sit too long at a time. But I found it very interesting & would like to comment on it.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I like this crochet throw too. Much like the other that I posted but this is smaller with a different layout for the blocks.

Log Cabin Comfort Throw Crochet Pattern

Download Printable Instructions Project Number: WR1861 
Designed By: 
Skill Level: Intermediate

Category: Crochet

Project Type: Afghans / Throws

Supplies:

RED HEART® Super Saver®: 1 Skein each 256 Carrot A, 334 Buff B, and 944 Cherrycola C; 2 skeins each 792 Sandy Print D, 376 Burgundy E, 360 Café F, and 365 Coffee G.

Crochet Hook: 5mm [US H-8].
Yarn needle.

Size:

Throw measures 55 x 55.

Gauge/Tension:

GAUGE: Motif = 10 1/4 x 10 1/4. CHECK YOUR GAUGE. Use any size hook to obtain the gauge.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> I like this crochet throw too. Much like the other that I posted but this is smaller with a different layout for the blocks.


It's been on my 'possibilities' list for a long time, but - these days - I find that knitting is easier on my thumb than crochet, so I have nothing much going in crochet.

As for finishing the Slip Stitch Sampler ... I'm not sure I will. I'm almost through Log 6 and am thoroughly fed up with slip-stitches! I don't know that I'm ready to do another five of this square, even though I have more than enough yarn.

Maybe I'll change my mind after I do finish Log 6. Who knows?


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessica, what is the measurement of your first main square?
Mine is 8 and 1/2 inches by 13 inches. Which means my first log is 8 and 1/2 inches. That's why I thought things were going so great because it fit the short end of the main square perfectly. Are you still suggesting it doesn't make a difference which end I put the first log knowing these measurements?


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi all, I've been monitoring this thread as I am doing the throw myself but not in the suggested yarn. Most of the corrections have been to color changes which are irrelevant to me as I'm using my own colors too.
I'm using the pattern design as a base but I'm not following it to the letter. For instance as the tension wasn't working out too well I reduced the size of my 1st square to keep it square, so it is now a 9" square and every thing else will alter to accommodate this. I have used two new stitch patterns on squares 2 and 4 as I wanted to use slip stitch patterns. I'm only a few inches into my 1st log as I have been waiting for a delivery of yarn but now I'm underway and dare I say I'm quite enjoying it.
Tx


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

eight and a half by thirteen is _not_ a square. By definition, a square is a plane figure with four _equal_ straight sides and four right angles.

If yours is a rectangle (a plane figure with four straight sides and four right angles, especially one with _un_equal adjacent sides, in contrast to a square), you can still build upon it, but you may need more finished rectangles to make the size throw you want. You will essentially be using the pattern as inspiration to making your own project, instead of following it to the letter. It depends on what you want to do; so rip or not - knitter's choice.

My Center Square is 13 inches on each side, as per the pattern. No, I am not using the suggested yarns; I'm using yarns that are in my stash and are from a variety of manufacturers and from an assortment of decades.

If yours is only eight and a half inches wide, I believe you must knit even more tightly than I. Slip-stitch patterns must be worked loosely. If you start over, swatch first - which is what the pattern says to do *for each different slip-stitch pattern*.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi all, I've been monitoring this thread as I am doing the throw myself but not in the suggested yarn. Most of the corrections have been to color changes which are irrelevant to me as I'm using my own colors too.
> I'm using the pattern design as a base but I'm not following it to the letter. For instance as the tension wasn't working out too well I reduced the size of my 1st square to keep it square, so it is now a 9" square and every thing else will alter to accommodate this. I have used two new stitch patterns on squares 2 and 4 as I wanted to use slip stitch patterns. I'm only a few inches into my 1st log as I have been waiting for a delivery of yarn but now I'm underway and dare I say I'm quite enjoying it.
> Tx


Great! 
May I ask _which_ two other slip-stitch patterns you've swapped in for logs 2 and 4? I'm thinking of doing that too, but - being natually lazy :-D - would rather pick your brain than forage in the stitch books for my own.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Jessica Jean,
I'm using 'slip stitch honeycomb' for 2, and will probably be using but not tried it yet 'royal quilting' for 4. 
I'm using a chenille yarn and it didn't like the twists of pattern on 1st log. I tried it and ripped it out so many times in the end I settled to use honeycomb it's working well now after a few mis starts.lol
The 'royal quilting' will require two colors instead of one. It still has a row that may be a challenge for this yarn so only time will tell.

Let me know if you want the link to these patterns.

Tina x


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Jessica, what is the measurement of your first main square?
> Mine is 8 and 1/2 inches by 13 inches. Which means my first log is 8 and 1/2 inches. That's why I thought things were going so great because it fit the short end of the main square perfectly. Are you still suggesting it doesn't make a difference which end I put the first log knowing these measurements?


But 8-1/2 by 13 is not a square...it is a rectangle. It should be either 13 square, as I recall Jessica saying her's was, or 8-1/2 square. Has to be at least close to the same in both directions to be "square". 
If you added your Log 1 to the top instead of the side & it fits at 8-1/2 inches, then you should have stopped knitting the length at that size too. Then it would be square & you could have put the log on any side or top or bottom. And it wouldn't have mattered. Do you see what I'm saying?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Jessica Jean,
> I'm using 'slip stitch honeycomb' for 2, and will probably be using but not tried it yet 'royal quilting' for 4.
> I'm using a chenille yarn and it didn't like the twists of pattern on 1st log. I tried it and ripped it out so many times in the end I settled to use honeycomb it's working well now after a few mis starts.lol
> The 'royal quilting' will require two colors instead of one. It still has a row that may be a challenge for this yarn so only time will tell.
> ...


Yes, Tina, I'd appreciate the links very much. 
I just have the Edging to do on my first completed square (Centre Square plus all six logs.) If I get off the computer, it might get done!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi this link will get you to the site its useful
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/honeycomb.htm
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/royalquilt.htm
Hope it helps.

Tina


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Jessica Jean,
> I'm using 'slip stitch honeycomb' for 2, and will probably be using but not tried it yet 'royal quilting' for 4.
> I'm using a chenille yarn and it didn't like the twists of pattern on 1st log. I tried it and ripped it out so many times in the end I settled to use honeycomb it's working well now after a few mis starts.lol
> The 'royal quilting' will require two colors instead of one. It still has a row that may be a challenge for this yarn so only time will tell.
> ...


Hi Tina,
I recently learned the honeycomb & loved it!!! It was actually the Honeycomb Brioche stitch. So squishing & nice. I did it in one color but think it could be done in two colors. 
I've never heard of the royal quilting stitch! Sounds nice! I would love it if you would post the links to these stitches for me too! Thanks for sharing the information!!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi this link will get you to the site its useful
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/honeycomb.htm
> http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/royalquilt.htm
> Hope it helps.
> ...


WOW! *This is SO cool!!!* Perfect! Just glancing at a few of them, I think Multi-Color Stitch Patterns & Unique And Different would be the most Slip Stitch choices... I've saved that page to my favorites list!!!
I learned the honeycomb brioche from YouTube. I think you can find a stitch in this index & if you want a video of it too, you'd know the name to search on YouTube! 
*Thank you SOOOOO much!!!*


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I found the Honeycomb Brioche Stitch video on YouTube that I recently learned. There are a few different Honeycomb stitches.:
---------------------------------------------------------
Honeycomb Brioche Stitch 

How to Knit * Honeycomb Brioche Stitch * Knitting Stitches
www.nadelspiel.com * This Honeycomb Brioche Stitch is knit easily with 4 rows only. The video shows you how to knit this popular knitting stitch...

by eliZZZa13 | 
-----------------------------------------------------------
I'm afraid you'll have to go to YouTube & type in Honeycomb Brioche Stitch or How to Knit......etc... The link I had here took me to a webpage in another launguage & I couldn't find the video on there. Sorry!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

As I near completion of my first square (of the six called for in this pattern), I am becoming less and less enamoured of the entire pattern.

The diagram for the basic square specifies measurements. 
Each component specifies how long it is to be knit.
So far, so good.
Then, the pattern has one *add* the additional fabric of the pick up and knit 102 stitches, knit one row, and bind off ... to all sides.

Oops! All effort spend to achieve the specified measurements is out the window!

Then there's the edging that was worked along the West side of the Central Square ... before working Log 1. Now, doing the final edging, I have to add another layer to that previous edging!

There seems to be no easy way of arriving at the finished dimensions no matter what!

Not sure I'm happy with this pattern AT ALL!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> As I near completion of my first square (of the six called for in this pattern), I am becoming less and less enamoured of the entire pattern.
> 
> The diagram for the basic square specifies measurements.
> Each component specifies how long it is to be knit.
> ...


Ok...I just read the Edging part of the pattern. 
1st: I don't know why they want you to work each edge separately. Why not just work it all the way around at one time?

2nd: If you work 102 sts on the 1st side, there will be more sts on the next 'adjacent' sides to work when you get there, right? So it should not say pick up 102 sts for each side!

But after is says Bind off it says "but do not fasten off last st. Rotate piece to work across next edge of Square." Maybe it isn't enough to cause the need for more sts picked up on the other sides??

I'm not sure what you mean by: "Then, the pattern has one *add* the additional fabric of the pick up and knit 102 stitches,". Are you talking about what I said in (2nd) above??

There's another girl, tintin63, Tina, who said she's been working on this and is "quite enjoing it". Did you see that? Maybe you could ask her what she's doing differently than you are?

I printed the pattern this afternoon so I could give it a try just to see what's going on with everyone; 'almost everyone' apparently. But now I'm afraid to even try it!! It sounds like the biggest nightmare *EVER!!!*

I figured that you would have the most luck with it. I just wouldn't stick to the instructions as given. You've done a great job so far of working out the problems. Can you figure out a different way for this edging too?

I wouldn't blame you if you gave it up! You have one very lucky cat for all the work that went into this square for him to have a mat to lay on! LOL! Please try to laugh!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I've just picked up stitches along the fourth side. On none of the four was I able to pick up the required number of stitches; I had to either add or subtract some on the one knit row.

Left to my own devices, there's no way I'd do the edging as written. I'd single-crochet around or pick up stitches all the way around - mitering the corners. However, this square - probably fated to never be joined to another five - is my exercise in stubbornness. I ain't gonna let it beat me!!

My problem with adding the edging is that it throws off all the previous measurements. And the previous edging on the Central Square with the new all-around edging ... in the same colour ... It just looks lopsided. Puck will enjoy lying on my lap on it.

Laugh about it? Not likely, but I won't cry either. It's all a part of learning. In this case, I've learned - once again - that not every pattern works _for me_. 
Kudos to those able to execute it as written! :thumbup:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've just picked up stitches along the fourth side. On none of the four was I able to pick up the required number of stitches; I had to either add or subtract some on the one knit row.
> 
> Left to my own devices, there's no way I'd do the edging as written. I'd single-crochet around or pick up stitches all the way around - mitering the corners. However, this square - probably fated to never be joined to another five - is my exercise in stubbornness. I ain't gonna let it beat me!!
> 
> ...


If you do the edging on _every_ square, won't they end up the same size (or close to it)? Then the final measurements shouldn't matter as long as they all fit together. Then just do whatever number is needed for the final edging around the whole thing...

I still think crocheted edging is the answer as it would be easier I think. Sc has been used for edging for a very long time & it always looks nice.

Like _anything_ we do in life, it has to jive with _your individual_ likes & dislikes so do it *your way!* It's the only to be happy with it...

You are a "stubborn" woman like myself! Hate to give up! So make yourself a cup of Cozy Chamomile tea & relax... You deserve a break! I drink that tea when I'm stressed or _*just plain pissed off!*_ I'm sure *I'd* be _the latter_ by now in your shoes!!

Don't laugh "about it". Just laugh... Think of something funny or a happy memory. That's all I meant.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I've gotten over being pissed off with the pattern. It happens.
I've finished (except for weaving in ends) Square 1, but doubt there'll ever be any others to go with it. I'm thinking of what border I'll put on it to call it COMPLETE. Puck will enjoy it; I'll be happy seeing it. That's all good. 

The good thing about the final edging is that I now have exactly the same number of 'chains' along each side. _That_ makes any assembly or bordering ever so much easier. It is a softer edging than a single crochet one would be ... at least, the way I work.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I've gotten over being pissed off with the pattern. It happens.
> I've finished (except for weaving in ends) Square 1, but doubt there'll ever be any others to go with it. I'm thinking of what border I'll put on it to call it COMPLETE. Puck will enjoy it; I'll be happy seeing it. That's all good.
> 
> The good thing about the final edging is that I now have exactly the same number of 'chains' along each side. _That_ makes any assembly or bordering ever so much easier. It is a softer edging than a single crochet one would be ... at least, the way I work.


What crochet edging are you doing? Will you post your finished square for us soon? Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > I've gotten over being pissed off with the pattern. It happens.
> ...


Since it's somewhat bigger than the prescribed 25" on a side, I can scan what fits on the scanner bed, but can't post a photo ... can't find the camera's charger and the battery is completely dead. 

Still have ends to weave in before deciding what's next.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


You are a braver woman than I... I have to go eat some dinner now but will "probably" be back later. Have a great, relaxing evening!!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica, what is the measurement of your first main square?
> ...


Yes I know it's not a square, THAT I saw from day 1. All i know is i cast on the amt of stitches that they asked for, and knitted it to the l3 inches that they also asked for, and that's what I got - a rectangle! I was curious about that all along but not that concerned though now I realize I should have been, thinking maybe there's a reason for it. Then when I posted a picture of my main square with the 1st log along side it, nobody said anything to me about it being NOT square so i dismissed all my concern about it.

See the picture below that was posted on the other thread where i talked about the slip stitch pattern not being generated by a computer. By the way this is the first pattern i ever did that involved a slip stitch and so had to learn it. Also another yes here, I DO knit tight but not overly tight, I mean my needles move with ease; there's no scraping up the tip sides at all. But this is the first I've heard it said that slip stitch kniting should be knitted loosely. I read everything on it and never saw that anywhere. Also i am knitting with a smaller needle size, a size 5. I want the throw to be smaller.

Guess I have to redo square one, but this time I will not work it till 13 inches, I will either stop at 8 and 1/2 in(acually, it's 8 3/4 in) or I will increase the number of cast on stitches. I've had the flu for the passed couple of days so still not up to dealing with it right now, but should be feeling better soon. Didn't even feel like writing here till late tonight. Think the green tea helped.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, as I mentioned in my earlier post my tension was way off too, so I just opted to down size the whole thing. The width of my square (9inch) governed how tall it was going to be, so I stopped and bound it off at 9" too. It now means my logs dimensions will change too. 

Essentially I will now have an 18" square not 25".

log 1: 3"x 9"
log 2: 3 x 12
log 3: 3 x 12
log 4: 3 x 15
log 5: 3 x 15
log 6: 3 x 18

My suggestion would be - undo your square back to the same height as the width (as I have done above) then make your logs to the above dimensions. 8 and 3/4" is close enough to 9"

It will use slightly less yarn but will still look the same.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

chek101 said:


> eswango said:
> 
> 
> > Slip Stitch Throw KAL
> ...


KAL ...Knit along


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I got this link and it looks like the changes have been made (Just Check)

:| http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10347.html?noImages=


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Aha! Lion Brand answered my question and has solved the problem of 'reaching' the corrected pdf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jessica, thankyou for your help and patience , i didnt know about the KAL but i did see the throw and thought ,Thats lovely,i dont know yet what wool to use,/ I would love to get the one in the pattern but im afraid the postage to Australia would be too expensive .But i will try to join in, as this would be my first time and also thanks for the FlatBraid joining method i am still learning ,but it is people like you who gave us inspiration!

maggie


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Yes I know it's not a square, THAT I saw from day 1. All i know is i cast on the amt of stitches that they asked for, and knitted it to the 13 inches that they also asked for, and that's what I got - a rectangle! I was curious about that all along but not that concerned though now I realize I should have been, thinking maybe there's a reason for it. Then when I posted a picture of my main square with the 1st log along side it, nobody said anything to me about it being NOT square so i dismissed all my concern about it.


'Fraid I never even saw that other that other post until now, or I would have said something about the size. Too bad you put it in a new thread. The comments you pasted there give insight as to the possible/probable changes each knitter of it may need to make.



chek101 said:


> See the picture below that was posted on the other thread where i talked about the slip stitch pattern not being generated by a computer. By the way this is the first pattern i ever did that involved a slip stitch and so had to learn it. Also another yes here, I DO knit tight but not overly tight, I mean my needles move with ease; there's no scraping up the tip sides at all. But this is the first I've heard it said that slip stitch kniting should be knitted loosely. I read everything on it and never saw that anywhere. Also i am knitting with a smaller needle size, a size 5. I want the throw to be smaller.
> 
> Guess I have to redo square one, but this time I will not work it till 13 inches, I will either stop at 8 and 1/2 in(acually, it's 8 3/4 in) or I will increase the number of cast on stitches. I've had the flu for the passed couple of days so still not up to dealing with it right now, but should be feeling better soon. Didn't even feel like writing here till late tonight. Think the green tea helped.


If you really want to duplicate the original pattern and rip out what you've already knit, go ahead. Personally, if you are happy with the 'hand' of the fabric you've made already, just continue and alter the number of picked up stitches to suit the new dimensions of each beginning log. If your yarn supply is limited, ripping may be your only choice.

There are *no knitting police* to monitor how you tweak a pattern to suit your knitting style. I knit tightly too, but - for whatever reason - _my_ Central Square came out to the pattern's 13" width. That was just dumb luck.

Now that it's finished, I know exactly which of the logs need to be changed to fit the measurements and my personal knitting style. Don't know that I'll ever actually _do_ them, but I can if I choose.

For someone who's just beginning to do slip-stitch patterns, I think you rectangles look *GREAT!* No, the pattern does not specify to knit loosely or to use larger needles than usual for the yarn when doing a slip-stitch pattern. I read that somewhere or other a long time ago. Actually, it comes from this pattern: where she states


ebozak said:


> Needles:1 circular needle, or 2 double-pointed needles, *several sizes larger* than you would normally use for your chosen yarn.


Naturally, had I followed that advice for some of the logs, I would have avoided the pulling in and puckering some of them have caused!  But who ever thinks of changing needle size in the middle of a project? I certainly didn't. To note: ALL my problems would have been discovered (and hopefully remedied) beforehand had I simply did as the pattern said and *SWATCHED!* Let this be a warning to all others: swatch first and avoid problems. This pattern says to swatch *each stitch pattern*; I didn't, therefore I pay the price.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> i didnt know about the KAL but i did see the throw and thought ,Thats lovely,i dont know yet what wool to use,/ I would love to get the one in the pattern but im afraid the postage to Australia would be too expensive .But i will try to join in, as this would be my first time and also thanks for the FlatBraid joining method i am still learning ,but it is people like you who gave us inspiration!
> 
> maggie


There's no need to purchase the exact yarns specified in the pattern. Pick your own local yarns to suit your tastes. While the colours offered by LionBrand are lovely, I'm working with what I have the specified quantities of in whatever colours please _me_. Do read both the comments by other knitters here and here as well as on the LionBrand website - down below all the pattern directions.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > chek101 said:
> ...


Hi Chek, Sorry to hear you've been ill. I have a cold now too (from my cat!). Try Cozy Chamomile Tea. It helps relax you & anyone working on this throw neats to relax! LOL!
I wouldn't rip out the work you've done so far. Your rectangle came out very nicely!!! Your knitting is lovely!

If you added your Log 1 to the cast "on" edge, you are in luck. You can simply go to your cast 'off' end & take out enough rows to make it 8 & 3/4 in long & then it will be square & you said you wanted it smaller so it will be "your personal" size! Each finished block should be about 18 in. square, which will make your wall hanging the size you wanted.

If you added your Log 1 to the cast "off" end, then you should just remove the Log 1, _then_ take out enough rows to make it 8 & 3/4 in long. Once it's square you can add Log 1 again. A Log is a lot less knitting to "re-do" than the entire center square!!

Just stick to "your" 8 & 3/4 size for all of them & you'll be fine. I think your knitting looks great! Your slip stitches are perfect! I'd hate to see you take it all out for nothing!

This is the first time I've seen your photos too or I would have suggested this then, as many others would have before you went too far. I didn't know there was another thread on this. It's always best to keep everything in one place so everyone sees it.

You are doing great! Just shorten the center square to match the width of it & you are in business! 
Edna


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


I see on Log 3 that the 70sts has been changed to the 68sts now. Most of the other changes where colors so those don't matter to me. I think they fixed it. 
Only thing is that it isn't lined up well now. Row 4 is right behind the end of Row 3 instead of on the next line, etc... but I guess that isn't importand as long as the directions are right. 
Thanks for the new link!


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

The blue border is lovely! Did you create it with the instructions provided? I'm not quite there yet.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> I see on Log 3 that the 70sts has been changed to the 68sts now. Most of the other changes where colors so those don't matter to me. I think they fixed it.
> Only thing is that it isn't lined up well now. Row 4 is right behind the end of Row 3 instead of on the next line, etc... but I guess that isn't importand as long as the directions are right.
> Thanks for the new link!


Log 3 ... is one of the ones I _wish_ I'd swatched before doing. As it is, I added two stitches in order that each colour be 'fastened' to the selvedge. I should have added more stitches where it's picked up along the edge of Log 2; it's pulled that edge in too much, even though Log 3 is loosely knit and none of the floats are pulled tight. 

To be fair to Lion Brand, they do say to swatch each slip-stitch pattern. It's just such a little mention; I guess everyone just skips over it. *GAUGE:*16 sts + 24 rows = 4 in. (10 cm) in slip st pattern*s*. That little tiny *s* at the end just flies under the radar! How many knitters ever think of making seven gauge swatches for _one_ project??!! To my sorrow, I didn't.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

eswango said:


> The blue border is lovely! Did you create it with the instructions provided? I'm not quite there yet.


That 'blue border' is a) only on the right-hand edge as viewed in the photo, and b) is the Edging the pattern has one add to each Central Square. It's simply a row of picked up stitches, knit one row, cast off. 
It is the same Edging the pattern calls for all around each completed log cabin square - that is each Central Square plus its six logs before assembly.
It _is_ nice looking.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Jessica for your encouraging words and also for that pattern link. That was an interesting read. I think back in the day, they actually wanted you to succeed in following their patterns something of very little concern today, though lion brand did say to make a swatch which I didn't do either and for some reason I never do, but I don't know as that should let them off the hook on this one with all the other errors that were turned up. 

i started to frog back on my rectangle, but after working out half a row, i caved. What work and I just didn't feel up to it. So, i took a scissor and cut it down to a perfect square just to see how many of those little rectangle shapes that are produced by knitting rows 1 to 4, I would need to knit when i REDO the main square again. i think i am going to make it a 9 by 9 square since I naturally knitted the width to 8 and 3/4 before. 
Not now, still not feeling all that good, but soon.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > I see on Log 3 that the 70sts has been changed to the 68sts now. Most of the other changes where colors so those don't matter to me. I think they fixed it.
> ...


Good morning Jessica,
You are right...I rarely read all that stuff. I never would have noticed the "s" on patterns.

I think I'm going to try the first Square tonight. If I stay off the computer I should be able to work on it instead of sitting here talking about it. 
All your tips will be a huge help to me! Sorry we are learning from the mistakes and discoveries of others...but that's how we learn sometimes.

I wrote down my color changes this morning & have to look through my stash*(s)* [they are everywhere!] to see what I have & how much of each. I may need to buy other colors I like but I'll see how I like working on a block before I buy anything. $$$$$!

Not sure I will use the size 8 needles though. They may be too small for my hands to survive. I'll try a swatch with them first & see. 
I've been working with size 10 needles for a lot of 'learning new stitches' lately & like how flexible the fabric ends up. I like loose & draping fabric _usually_. We'll see. 
I also like bigger blocks so bigger needles would help there too. But _first_ I want the check the gauge on the size 8 needles for my own reference.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Boy, you ripped back on your square!!! Wow! I am impressed! I couldn't do it; it turned my eyeballs into knots doing half a row never mind some 10 rows. I think I am going to follow your measurements since I knit very close to how you knitted your pieces. Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> I also like bigger blocks so bigger needles would help there too. But _first_ I want the check the gauge on the size 8 needles for my own reference.


For the slip-stitch patterns, bigger needles are probably just the right choice. Had I remembered that from my previous encounters with slip-stitch patterns, I could have saved myself a load of grief!

Just beware of the two *non*-slip-stitch patterned logs - 1 & 4. I'm looking to replace those two with two different slip-stitch patterns. I do _not_ like the difference in thickness between them and the rest of the stitch patterns in this throw. 
On that point, Lion Brand outright lied! The pattern says, "Different slip st patterns are used for the center square and for each 'Log'." 'T Ain't so!!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Boy, you ripped back on your square!!! Wow! I am impressed! I couldn't do it; it turned my eyeballs into knots doing half a row never mind some 10 rows. I think I am going to follow your measurements since I knit very close to how you knitted your pieces. Let me know how it works out for you.


Chek: *Who* are you replying to here?? I didn't see where anyone ripped back their square... You said you started to but "caved" but who else did that?? If you use Reply Quote people will know who you are talking to.

I can't believe that you CUT your square with scissors!!! You "can" pick up the sts from the last row of it & finish it off instead of tossing the whole thing out! Why waste all that yarn & work?? It's so nicely done! 
I really don't think you need to start over on it! You worked so hard! It CAN be saved!!!

Did you see my note to you earlier?


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Edna for the kind words about my knitting and also regarding my not feeling well. Think I better go see the doc, UGH! But i just cant take sitting here in my easy chair staring at the TV all day doing nothing, anymore, but i just don't feel like doing much at all which is so unlike me. i have been feeling thsi way now for about 5 days so i know something is off line. Another scary thing, I don't feel like eating anything. What? Huh? Me not eat?? LOL! If THAT isn't a concern that should be addressed, then nothing else should be! So yes, off to the docs. 

You know you made me think: maybe my cats gave me something. The 2 of them (10 mos old now) live on my chest every chance they get and are constantly licking my face. They just love me to death and me, them. They are indoor cats which means "litter box cleaning!" Yeeeck! But i do wash my hands thoroughly after that. I am wondering if I should wear some sort of face mask when I clean their litter box. Breathing in that nastiness can't be good. I have been sick twice in the last year and that is also unlike me. I hadn't been sick in almost 15 years before that. am now thinking maybe since I got the cats is why I am getting sick??? Who knows? gee I hope not!!!!!! I can't part with little girls!!!!

About the knitting. This thread is just great for working out all those kinks we here on KP are coming across regarding this throw. What we need is a special thread dedicated to all the tips and tricks we've come up with as we worked through this project. it should contain short verbage and stick to the facts. Anyone here feel like reading through this thread and pulling out all these great tips, here? And "just" the tips??? As this thread grows, it will become even more time consuming to keep checking back on what was said regarding this and that. That is why i suggest a sister thread for the tips. I know I keep reading back. Or maybe throw in an abbreviated list here? Just an idea.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > I also like bigger blocks so bigger needles would help there too. But _first_ I want the check the gauge on the size 8 needles for my own reference.
> ...


I will probably use the size 10 needles for the project. I really don't think it will matter as long as I use the same size thoughout & I don't care what size the squares are, as long as they are uniform to each other...

I will find different sl st patterns to use for 1 & 4 before I get started. You had mentioned that before so I've been deciding which ones I like best. Thanks for all your great tips!

My hubby needs the computer now so I'm off. He needs to clean it too as I've been having an awful time with it since last night. If it works better I'll be back later tonight. 
HAPPY KNITTING!!! :wink:


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, you ripped back on your square!!! Wow! I am impressed! I couldn't do it; it turned my eyeballs into knots doing half a row never mind some 10 rows. I think I am going to follow your measurements since I knit very close to how you knitted your pieces. Let me know how it works out for you.
> ...


You are right, no one here did rip back. I apparently have selected eyeballs that chooses to see what it wants to see. I was replying back to TinTin on page 18. She didn't say "ripped back." She said "scaled down." Thank goodness I am sick I can lay it off on that.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Thanks Edna for the kind words about my knitting and also regarding my not feeling well. Think I better go see the doc, UGH! But i just cant take sitting here in my easy chair staring at the TV all day doing nothing, anymore, but i just don't feel like doing much at all which is so unlike me. i have been feeling thsi way now for about 5 days so i know something is off line. Another scary thing, I don't feel like eating anything. What? Huh? Me not eat?? LOL! If THAT isn't a concern that should be addressed, then nothing else should be! So yes, off to the docs.
> 
> You know you made me think: maybe my cats gave me something. The 2 of them (10 mos old now) live on my chest every chance they get and are constantly licking my face. They just love me to death and me, them. They are indoor cats which means "litter box cleaning!" Yeeeck! But i do wash my hands thoroughly after that. I am wondering if I should wear some sort of face mask when I clean their litter box. Breathing in that nastiness can't be good. I have been sick twice in the last year and that is also unlike me. I hadn't been sick in almost 15 years before that. am now thinking maybe since I got the cats is why I am getting sick??? Who knows? gee I hope not!!!!!! I can't part with little girls!!!!
> 
> About the knitting. This thread is just great for working out all those kinks we here on KP are coming across regarding this throw. What we need is a special thread dedicated to all the tips and tricks we've come up with as we worked through this project. it should contain short verbage and stick to the facts. Anyone here feel like reading through this thread and pulling out all these great tips, here? And "just" the tips??? As this thread grows, it will become even more time consuming to keep checking back on what was said regarding this and that. That is why i suggest a sister thread for the tips. I know I keep reading back. Or maybe throw in an abbreviated list here? Just an idea.


I need to get off now but just wanted to say you are welcome. I hope the doc can help you feel better too!

When I said I got sick from my cat it was because he had a bad cold or "something" for over a week with sneezing & runny eyes. The vet said it would be ok if it wasn't green or yellow. How do you tell on a black cat? LOL! I cleaned his eyes with a tissue & it was ok. But all that sneezing!!! I had to clean the window where he sits! That night he sat there & sneezed AGAIN!! Have to clean the window again! But he's over it now & I have it & our dog is sneezing a little. 
So I don't have an allergy to him & my hubby cleans the litter box. I just caught a "cold" from him... But you might have an allergy to the dust from the litter!! I would wear a mask just to protect from it getting into your sinuses. If it's an allergy to the cats themselves, try Alavert! It relieves the symptoms for me... Good luck with the doc!

Oh! Your idea of a thread for just tip & tricks is a good one. I wish I had the time to work on that but maybe someone else does. Make a new Comment on here requesting a volunteer!

Later everyone!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok Edna, I'll make a request, then it's out the door and off to the docs I go. Good to hear it ain't my cats fault.

Anyone here feel like taking on the job of compiling a list of tips and tricks on making this throw? We sure got a whole bunch of neat ideas on this in this thread alone. I sure would LOVE to see a list like that?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

So, here's what I've done so far. Today, I'll add a black/greys camo border in hopes of taming the curling edges. Maybe.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Boy, you ripped back on your square!!! Wow! I am impressed! I couldn't do it; it turned my eyeballs into knots doing half a row never mind some 10 rows. I think I am going to follow your measurements since I knit very close to how you knitted your pieces. Let me know how it works out for you.


My measurements should work for you if your doing a 9" square but as I am using a chenille yarn my stitch count is going to differ to yours. I'm just adding stitches until it feels comfortable and still within the pattern ratio. ie, 6 + 4 pattern repeat etc plus selvege. I've done my first square and 1st log but now I'm waiting for a delivery of yarn so I can progress. 
I'm now driving myself mad trying to decide on color combo's for each section. (I think I'm going to put it away until the yarn arrives , I need to see it before I can really decide.)

Hope everything goes OK at the Dr's


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> So, here's what I've done so far. Today, I'll add a black/greys camo border in hopes of taming the curling edges. Maybe.


Wow! That is a lot of work!! Good for you!!! Looking good!! Do you think you'll need to block it? I hate to block things! I just pinned & wet a small (6x6") lacy heart square that I made yesterday. I love to try new stitches! But that's as big as I like to go with blocking...I'm too lazy & impatient I guess! :?

So, I just gathered up as much yarn in 9 colors as I could find around here...I have a few other colors but they are pretty bright & I'm not sure they will go with the darker ones. (?) I do like high contrast though. 
I lined them all up on the sofa & moved them around as close to the pattern colors (in hues) as I could. Like, for Dusty Purple I have Dusty Rose; for Purple I have Wine, etc... But I _thought_ I had to keep my color changes in the same order as what they were replacing. Do I*?* Or can I change the order as well*???* What do you think?

So now I'm off to pick my 2 sl st patterns to replace Logs 1 & 4 by making a sample of each to see what I like. I like the Royal ___(?)___ one that Tina (I think?) sent a link for & I found a Mock Honeycomb from the page you sent a link for from that book. But there are several others to try if I don't want these. But I _may_ just start the center square first to see how far I get with that. I think that would be better.

Kiss doing my sweater sleeves anytime soon goodbye! Winter isn't even that cold here this year! It's 61 degrees out now!!!!! That's unheard of for late Jan./early Feb.! We are setting records again. So I guess the sweater can wait. It just needs the sleeves & buttons done. Somehow I got side tracked a few months ago & never felt like getting back to it. Don't know why as I enjoyed working on it! Go figure!! :roll:

I'll be back later. Good luck deciding what you want to do next!! BTW: Computer is working much better now!!! I thought it needed a cleaning since it's been humming constantly for 2 days. Now it's quiet again...nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

No, I won't be blocking the bugger. Assuming I have enough yarn, I'd like to add the Blackberry Edging from Esther Bozak's Trinity Shawl. In worsted weight yarn, *that*'s got the heft to tame _any_thing's curling! I've used it before on a Rambling Rows Afghan.

I have too much yarn. To choose my yarns for this throw, I took a small scale and the attached colour-planning chart down to the wool room. I grabbed yarns, weighed them, and - as long as they weighed the same or more than the called for weights, into the bag they went. I paid no attention to what colours they were. Well, that is until Log 3. I found that the contrast between the two yarns I had marked for it was too little, so I swapped out the one that hadn't yet been used for the bright blue. The rest are good enough for me. 
I'm still not decided if I'm going to do the entire throw; I'm going to let the idea simmer and consult with my darling when he gets back. This first square will serve as a visible reminder of what to change, should I ever revisit the pattern. I'll have a warm lap protected from enthusiastic cat claws! :-D (Even with frequent clipping, when Puck's spooked, he launches at full power - my thighs have the marks to prove it!)


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, I won't be blocking the bugger. Assuming I have enough yarn, I'd like to add the Blackberry Edging from Esther Bozak's Trinity Shawl. In worsted weight yarn, *that*'s got the heft to tame _any_thing's curling! I've used it before on a Rambling Rows Afghan.
> 
> I have too much yarn. To choose my yarns for this throw, I took a small scale and the attached colour-planning chart down to the wool room. I grabbed yarns, weighed them, and - as long as they weighed the same or more than the called for weights, into the bag they went. I paid no attention to what colours they were. Well, that is until Log 3. I found that the contrast between the two yarns I had marked for it was too little, so I swapped out the one that hadn't yet been used for the bright blue. The rest are good enough for me.
> I'm still not decided if I'm going to do the entire throw; I'm going to let the idea simmer and consult with my darling when he gets back. This first square will serve as a visible reminder of what to change, should I ever revisit the pattern. I'll have a warm lap protected from enthusiastic cat claws! :-D (Even with frequent clipping, when Puck's spooked, he launches at full power - my thighs have the marks to prove it!)


Wow Jessica! Thanks for the links! I have the color chart from an earlier of post of yours but I didn't have the pattern for the shawl or the Blackberry Edging! It looks so light & airy! Are you sure it will be a strong edge to pull things together? I guess if you just do rows 1-9 once it will. Very pretty though!

What do you think about the color order I asked you about before? Does it matter?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> ... the Blackberry Edging! It looks so light & airy! Are you sure it will be a strong edge to pull things together? I guess if you just do rows 1-9 once it will. Very pretty though!
> 
> What do you think about the color order I asked you about before? Does it matter?


I'm not the fashionista to ask about colour choices, as my kids will attest. So, I'll let someone else counsel you on that! My colour choices were random. I only learned a few years ago that I'm blue/green colour blind! That might explain why my kids and I often can't agree as to what colour something is! :-D

The Blackberry Edging is worked at a right angle to the project, so that's a 28 stitch width of - in worsted weight yarn - *heavy* blackberries hauling down on my curl-prone edges. The photo on Ravelry is of it done in a very fine yarn. I've done it in sport weight cotton yarn and in worsted weight acrylic; it's substantial!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > ... the Blackberry Edging! It looks so light & airy! Are you sure it will be a strong edge to pull things together? I guess if you just do rows 1-9 once it will. Very pretty though!
> ...


Really? So you don't need to pick up sts & work the edging from there.....:hunf: I'm :shock: ! Would have thought that's how it would be done. So, do you just catch a stitch from the edge of the square on every other row to attach it as you go? 
There just aren't enough hours in a day for me to do & learn all the things I really want to do & learn!! Right now I'm falling asleep in this chair. I got up early today & I need a nap! :lol: Catch you later!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > The Blackberry Edging is worked at a right angle to the project, so that's a 28 stitch width of - in worsted weight yarn - *heavy* blackberries hauling down on my curl-prone edges. The photo on Ravelry is of it done in a very fine yarn. I've done it in sport weight cotton yarn and in worsted weight acrylic; it's substantial!
> ...


I've actually picked up a stitch in each 'chain' of the cast-off edges (good thing I got a 47" cable!). I will cast-on my 28 stitches and work the rows so as to pick up one stitch per two rows - more rows per stitch at the corners. I first did this kind of edging (much narrower!) when I did my first Truly Tasha’s Shawl.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessica,
Great job as usual! But do you think a stiffer edging in between the blocks might force the blocks to be more lineal symmetry-wise? This is why i was thinking i-cord before, because it seems to me something with a bit more grit to it has to be laid in there to take control of those bad boy logs!! I can see that just by looking at the one piece I did three times!!! The main square! And also from doing the first log and part of the third log. I sure ain't counting on my stupendous knitting expertise (yeah, right) to do it all for me, LOL! 

I saw this edging at a fabric store, can't think of the name of it, some sort of edging - what you might see lining a light quilt's edge, anyway something like that would totally be boss in this throw; we ALL know it needs bossing. It's a liberty to be sure using something like that but making it black would subdue it enough so as to make it blend/work.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Edna,
I hope your cat is doing better. Is your cat an outdoor cat? I lost too many cats from letting them go out. Either they got hit by a car or just vanished. But I'm not taking chances with the 2 I have now; these are my first indoor cats. Beware of Feline Leukemia.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Edna,
> I hope your cat is doing better. Is your cat an outdoor cat? I lost too many cats from letting them go out. Either they got hit by a car or just vanished. But I'm not taking chances with the 2 I have now; these are my first indoor cats. Beware of Feline Leukemia.


My cat, Inky, is good now. Was sneezing again tonight but all the rest is better. 
He is an indoor/outdoor cat only because we had no choice about it. I found him in the rain at about 4 weeks old in 2008. Bottle fed, cleaned, stimulated, the whole 9 yards! But he's always had that bit of ferel in him. Christmas time 2009 he started to stalk & hunt *me* until I had to hide behind closed doors from him. I trembled every time he got near me then & he knew it. I was easy prey to him. Took him to the vet to check for brain tumor. None. He had severe "statis aggression" & I was his most convenient choice since I was home all the time. We did everything the vet said to do but she said if it didn't stop in a week that we would have to let him outside to do his hunting. He has a very strong hunting instinct. Well, I couldn't take it anymore after 6 weeks so out he went. He became a totally different cat shortly afterward. He still gets that way occasionally but not too much. 
Jan 12th he was limping & dragging one leg at night. He had been acting weird for 2-3 days before that but we thought he was just "being Inky" again. On the 13th we took him to the vet & they found 2 puncture wounds that had abscessed. They cleaned them, gave him an antibiotic shot & pain meds for home. His leg was better by the 18th & he was still inside all that time. 
On the 21st he started the sneezing constantly. I thought he needed fresh air but still kept him inside. He finally *insisted* on going out on the 29th. It was him out or me get hunted again!! He's afraid out there, especially in daylight but still wants to go. When I say "wants", I mean *let him out of else!!!* He's been going after our dog again too. He just needs to be the BOSS! He's been in & out tonight but not so nasty when he comes in for an hour or two. He's out there right now. I check on him often though. 
He is afraid of cars so stays away from the road. Not a real busy street. He's afraid of noises, other people talking or walking outside, & just about everything! The biggest problem with him outside is other cats. There are some strays around but usually in summer. Also raccoons & groundhogs. Anything could have gotten him! 
Last year I heard a cat fight outside & ran out & chased the other cat. Next morning he just laid on the dog's bed. He was hot & sore on one side. Took him to the vet & paid ER cost! Couldn't find the bite but he had a fever 104.6. Got the shot & was good in 2 days. 
This time we didn't know he got bitten since we didn't hear anything. Must have happened in another yard. My husband saw a black cat run from our front porch one night after work but Inky was inside. The other night he saw a huge yellow cat under a neighbor's deck right behind us. We think that was the one that got him this time. 
Sooooooo...He's better but he'll never be an indoor only cat so anything can happen. Hate to think of how vulnerable he is outside but we have no choice.
He is declawed in front & neutered. He gets his regular check ups, shots, flee & tick meds, etc...but last summer we were picking ticks off of him for a few weeks. The vet gave us Frontline instead for one month. Now he's back to the other one. He's well taken care of but he isn't the nicest cat around sometimes. 
Makes me sad! When he was hurt & then sick he was so cuddly with me. As soon as he felt better, I could go to 
H-ll...or just be dinner!
I can't live being hunted by the "kitten" I raised & bottle fed! This is the same "sweet looking" little kitten in my avatar! Hard to believe, huh? :-(


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

That's a hard one alright. Personally i wouldn't tolerate sass from a cat (or a dog), but i have seen some pretty nasty cats a time or two, ones you needed to back off with a chair in your hand. Still, I love animals and would never fear them because I understand them, and they seem to know it. You just got to know what sets them off. Eye contact is important when confronting an aggressive cat, because the very second you drop you eyes, they will pounce. The thing to do is keep eye contact and back away slowly, very quietly. If it's a dog, don't move at all, never run, because running triggers hunter/prey mode. 

I can't keep my animals away from me. Right now my baby girls are sleeping on my slippered feet as i am stitting here typing this. I hate to move my feet because i don't want to disturb them but gee now my feet are going to sleep with them!! Owww!  

I sure hope your bad boy lives a long and happy life. In time he will slow down. I remember when I used to let my cats out of the house way back when, but i always brought them in at night. Every night i went out with a flashlight hunting them down and making them come inside. I couldn't sleep knowing they were outside getting their tails whipped. Cats can kill each other through their bites. The wound gets infected fast!!! 

Once had a cat name "whiteboy." Found him runned over in the street. I picked him up gently brought him to the vet, found out he was 3 yrs old and some 16 hundred dollars later got him back from the vets and took him home. He was a big tough brute, one ear chewed off, all white, was born deaf and had one bue eye and one yellow eye. I LOVED him like crazy. Every morning, I swear, he would greet me, crying " MAAAMA! MAAAMA! I can still hear him in my mind. i sure miss you, whiteboy!!!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi girls, just a quick one Nicky Epstein does a garter slip stitch edge using 1,2 or 3 colours. Just a thought if you wanted the edge to be in keeping with the throw.I found it in her book 'knitting on the edge'. In her book she starts it off with a few rows of stocking stitch before she goes into the pattern.
Below is a link to a site where someone has turned it into a dish cloth but it still gives you some idea .

http://monika-freepatterns.blogspot.com/2006/05/garter-slip-stitch-dishcloth.html


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi girls, just a quick one Nicky Epstein does a garter slip stitch edge using 1,2 or 3 colours. Just a thought if you wanted the edge to be in keeping with the throw.I found it in her book 'knitting on the edge'. In her book she starts it off with a few rows of stocking stitch before she goes into the pattern.
> Below is a link to a site where someone has turned it into a dish cloth but it still gives you some idea .
> 
> http://monika-freepatterns.blogspot.com/2006/05/garter-slip-stitch-dishcloth.html


Thanks for the link! Nice stitch! And thanks for getting us back on track for this thread! I was trying to figure a way.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

My yarn has arrived this afternoon, it's currently all over my dining table in bags. I just need to sort out what yarn I'm substituting for what and what patterns I'm substituting then I can get stuck in properly.
Wish me luck!

Tina x


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> My yarn has arrived this afternoon, it's currently all over my dining table in bags. I just need to sort out what yarn I'm substituting for what and what patterns I'm substituting then I can get stuck in properly.
> Wish me luck!
> 
> Tina x


Good luck and Have Fun!
"this afternoon"??? It's morning in PA. Where are you?


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm in UK. As I write this now it is 17:17pm 1st feb


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> I'm in UK. As I write this now it is 17:17pm 1st feb


Right now it is 12:34 PM in PA.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi girls, just a quick one Nicky Epstein does a garter slip stitch edge using 1,2 or 3 colours. Just a thought if you wanted the edge to be in keeping with the throw.I found it in her book 'knitting on the edge'. In her book she starts it off with a few rows of stocking stitch before she goes into the pattern.
> ...


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh Tin,
I decided to follow you and your measurements since they are closer to what I am doing. But I would like to stick very, very close to the colors in the original pattern. I LIKE them. They sure do look good in the photo.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > Edna,


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > tintin63 said:
> ...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > tintin63 said:
> ...


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Beats me, I don't run this show. Maybe their program has a mind of its own or you think it's haunted?  oh my!!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

say, does anyone have a problem with their posts suddenly just disappearing while in the middle of your typing it??? That happens to me all the time. I just typed 2 paragraphs here and before i was finished - the post just winked out!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> chek101 [quote=tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi girls, just a quick one Nicky Epstein does a garter slip stitch edge using 1,2 or 3 colours. Just a thought if you wanted the edge to be in keeping with the throw.I found it in her book 'knitting on the edge'. In her book she starts it off with a few rows of stocking stitch before she goes into the pattern.
> ...


Ok Chek101...Here it is again... You reply to someone else But MY name is on it at the top AND the bottom. You must be doing something wrong... At least please sign your name at the end of each message 'you' write incase it happens again, people will still know who wrote it... These are not my messages. Thanks, 
Edna


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Edna,
Did you have access to the message to edit it? If yes then it has to be some thing with the server .I'd contact admin and ask them to look in to it. 

Tina x


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Edna,
> Did you have access to the message to edit it? If yes then it has to be some thing with the server .I'd contact admin and ask them to look in to it.
> 
> Tina x


I don't think so. I didn't edit any of those. I believe you can only edit your own messages though. I will ask Admin. about it if it happens again. Forums are hard enough to keep straight as to who is speaking to who. Can get confusing... :roll:


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Edna,
> Did you have access to the message to edit it? If yes then it has to be some thing with the server .I'd contact admin and ask them to look in to it.
> 
> Tina x


Just testing to see if it happens here,
chek


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > chek101 [quote=tintin63 said:
> ...


testing here too!
chek


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

seems to be working fine here??
chek


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, anyway - restarted square one ... again!
chek


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Edna,
> ...


This (the appearance of one message _inside_ another) is not something done by some strange cyber critter or due to faulty programming of KP. It happens when someone chooses Quote Reply to a rather lengthy message or a message that already has more than one Quote Reply in it. KP does NOT give you the text window with the cursor already after the latest quote. If you type somewhere in the middle of the previous message, it will *appear* that the previous poster wrote what you typed. All it takes to avoid this minor kerfuffle is to make sure you scroll down to begin typing your message _after_ the very last  /quote  of the message to which you are quoting/replying.

I learned this the hard way. 

As for editing previous posts, only the Admin can edit a post more than an hour (_to the second!_) old. Any poster can edit their own post within that hour limit, but no poster can edit what another has written/quote-replied, even if it contains a quote into which the new post is entered and even if it's within that one hour time limit. Does this make sense?

This site _appears_ to be a one-man show. (male or female? I don't know, and Admin seems unwilling to say.) Pestering Admin to work out tiny wrinkles such as erroneously quote-replied messages seems pointless. The site is more or less self-policed. So, to avoid such problems, *click on Preview and proofread your own message - and its placement before* you hit 'Send'. There appears not to be any limitation on how often you can preview your message before sending or how many times you can 'Edit' it within that magic hour.

All it takes is a little bit of forethought to avoid such problems. :-D
(Note: I have previewed this message at least a dozen times and edited it once after sending.)


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


Seems fine now. thanks!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > tintin63 said:
> ...


Jessica, You are correct!! I always scroll to the bottom of a Quote Reply before I start to type. I think that may be what Chek was doing wrong. I'll ask her read this from you. 
When I saw my words on her message twice, with my name on the bottom & my avatar on the side, I found it strange. It "appeared" that I sent it. So when I first asked about it, I but my Reply between Chek's message & mine deliberately to show what I meant. 
I do like to Quote Reply on most things just so people know what I'm replying about & to whom... I also proofread over & over & edit a lot. Still have some things slip by though. Oh well, I'm human!

Thanks for the heads up!! I'll be sure Chek reads this...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> seems to be working fine here??
> chek


Ok Chek,
I think Jessica hit the nail right on the head. Please read her post about the Quote Reply & Reply. I think it explains what was happening. If you be sure to scroll all the way to the bottom of the "comment" before you type, it would stay in the right order, from the right people... Check out what she said...


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


I ALWAYS scroll to the bottom! So that didn't do it! Must be the text overload.
chek


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I started the center square the other evening but I didn't care for my color combination so I took it out & last night started another combination that my hubby likes too. Not necessarily "my" choice but I like it ok. I think I'd prefer more contrast but my yellow is a stiffer, heavier yarn & I didn't like working with it. 
My first sample was about 11" wide. This one is 12-1/2" wide. Same size 10 needles but different yarn. 
I'll ckeck to see what "my" gauge is when I get back to it 'soon'. But it seems to be going well so far. We'll see what happens when I do the first log in a sl st pattern...
Shower, wash hair, start laundry and THEN back to work on the square!!! Might be difficult as my left arm, wrist & hand have been acting up again for 3 days...
Happy knitting ladies!!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I've had a busy afternoon I've completed log 3 and am part way into log 4 - I don't like this log pattern at all but I'll persevere for now. I was going to change this log pattern but couldn't decide on a suitable alternative. 
I'm off to the supermarket now to get the weekly shop before the snow arrives. Back soon.

Tina


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

I can pratically make the first sqaure with my eyes shut! Boy i got to get "Dragon" and let it do my typing for me, i am tired of typos and backspacing, makes typing even short posts go even longer.

One good thing though, i already have log 2 done from before. YAAAAAA!!!

Oh and one more thing, I LOVE the colors I see IN THE PHOTO of the throw. Let's see if real life can keep up.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Well I've had a busy afternoon I've completed log 3 and am part way into log 4 - I don't like this log pattern at all but I'll persevere for now. I was going to change this log pattern but couldn't decide on a suitable alternative.
> I'm off to the supermarket now to get the weekly shop before the snow arrives. Back soon.
> 
> Tina


I knew that Log 4 was not a sl st pattern, as pointed out my Jessica awhile back but I just read it...K2, P2 on row 1 & then just K on row 2? That sounds boring & I can't even picture it. K2, P2 is a rib stitch but not with every other row being just K... 
Which sl st pattern substitute did you decide on for Log 1? I've been testing quite a few of them. I find the sl st patterns to be fun, like most lacy stitches are. I'm always amazed that you can take a "piece of string" _basically_ & turn it into so many beautiful things! 
I fell in love with the Honeycomb Brioche Stitch that I saw a video for on YouTube before I joined this KP site. It was pretty easy to do & looks so pretty. I never found a written pattern for it so I kept pausing the video to write it down. I'll look for a written pattern again or try to find a link to the video. I can "find" the video but I can't find a link to it.

*I found a link!!*

*How to knit Honeycomb Brioche Stitch * Knitting Stitches ...* 
This Honeycomb Brioche Stitch is knit easily with 4 rows only. 
zenknitting.com/knitting-videos/how-to-​knit-honeycomb...

http://www.knitaholics.com/
When you get to this page, scroll down to the 4th one under "Knitting" & click the blue title. It will take you to the video... The woman has an accent but I watched it a few times & was able to do it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> I knew that Log 4 was not a sl st pattern, as pointed out my Jessica awhile back but I just read it...K2, P2 on row 1 & then just K on row 2? That sounds boring & I can't even picture it. K2, P2 is a rib stitch but not with every other row being just K...
> Which sl st pattern substitute did you decide on for Log 1? I've been testing quite a few of them. I find the sl st patterns to be fun, like most lacy stitches are. I'm always amazed that you can take a "piece of string" _basically_ & turn it into so many beautiful things!
> I fell in love with the Honeycomb Brioche Stitch that I saw a video for on YouTube before I joined this KP site. It was pretty easy to do & looks so pretty. I never found a written pattern for it so I kept pausing the video to write it down. I'll look for a written pattern again or try to find a link to the video. I can "find" the video but I can't find a link to it.


I haven't decided on either making the entire throw or - if I do it - which slip stitch patterns to swap for the two non-slip-stitch patterns provided by Lion Brand.
The strange broken rib pattern for log 4 doesn't look as bad as it seems from just reading it.

Here are some links to slip-stitch patterns I've looked at:
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/honeycomb.htm 
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/2colorlattice.htm
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/trianglecheck.htm
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/swisscheck.htm
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/royalquilt.htm
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/flamest.htm
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/dotswithinstripes.htm
http://monika-freepatterns.blogspot.com/2006/05/garter-slip-stitch-dishcloth.html
http://www.knittingonthenet.com/stitches/diamondcheck.htm

For some reason, finding slip-stitch patterns isn't as easy as I thought it might be. They don't seem to be grouped together on most of the sites I've looked at, but I didn't spend much time looking either. Maybe you'll have better luck.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > I knew that Log 4 was not a sl st pattern, as pointed out my Jessica awhile back but I just read it...K2, P2 on row 1 & then just K on row 2? That sounds boring & I can't even picture it. K2, P2 is a rib stitch but not with every other row being just K...
> ...


Jessica,
Have you seen this one yet?

This Honeycomb Brioche Stitch is knit easily with 4 rows only.

http://www.knitaholics.com/
When you get to this page, scroll down to the 4th one under "Knitting" & click the blue title. It will take you to the video... The woman has an accent but I watched it a few times & was able to do it. I enjoyed it!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Jessica,
> Have you seen this one yet?
> 
> This Honeycomb Brioche Stitch is knit easily with 4 rows only.
> ...


Thank you. No, I hadn't yet seen it. I'm betting it would work well done in two colours too! :-D


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica,
> ...


I thought about trying it in 2 colors but I'm not sure where to make my change of color. I "think" it would just be every other row? Ya think?


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

> For some reason, finding slip-stitch patterns isn't as easy as I thought it might be. They don't seem to be grouped together on most of the sites I've looked at, but I didn't spend much time looking either. Maybe you'll have better luck
> 
> 
> > Hi I'm back from shopping. I totally agree Jessica Jean, I struggled finding them too. That site your linking to was one of a very limited selection that I came across.
> ...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> > For some reason, finding slip-stitch patterns isn't as easy as I thought it might be. They don't seem to be grouped together on most of the sites I've looked at, but I didn't spend much time looking either. Maybe you'll have better luck
> >
> >
> > > Hi I'm back from shopping. I totally agree Jessica Jean, I struggled finding them too. That site your linking to was one of a very limited selection that I came across.
> > ...


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > > For some reason, finding slip-stitch patterns isn't as easy as I thought it might be. They don't seem to be grouped together on most of the sites I've looked at, but I didn't spend much time looking either. Maybe you'll have better luck
> ...


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I've had a busy afternoon I've completed log 3 and am part way into log 4 - I don't like this log pattern at all but I'll persevere for now. I was going to change this log pattern but couldn't decide on a suitable alternative.
> ...


Try the Pennant stitch for this one, simple stitch too. Makes triangles in upper part of its squares.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

[Quote EdnaD1]PS: Does anyone know what brk1 means??? The pattern has a long strand in front of the stitches from the previous row. Could "br" mean 'below row'? I know the k1 is knit 1.
BTW: It's a different pattern so don't look for it on this one.


> If your doing the brioche honeycomb it could be referring to the loop in front of the stitch which you get from knitting into the stitch below on the previous row. (does that make sense) I've seen the video on You tube and so I can picture the way it's knit but I haven't seen the pattern written down yet.
> 
> My problem is more in the yarn I'm using. Some of it, I am using doubled and this pattern just looks a tad untidy, I'll finish the log and then decide.
> Tina


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Tina,
Check out the url I pasted in here in about a 2 posts back. From what i gather it does refer to working a prior stitch.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Brioche Honeycomb Stitch*

Multiples of 2.

Preparation Rows* ONLY:*
Knit 2 rows

*Pattern Repeat:* 
Row 3: (RS of work): * K1, K1B * 
Row 4: * With the right hand needle K the sl st of the previous row with the st above it, K1*
Row 5: * K1B, K1 *
Row 6: * K1, K the next st with the yarn as row 4 *

Rep rows 3-6 [Do not work Rows 1 & 2 again.]

K1B aka double stitch: insert the right needle through the center of the stitch, below the next stitch to be knit so that both are knit at the same time, (together). *(Video refers to this as 'knit deep' )*
The sl stitch in row 4 refers to the stitch that slips out of the loop when you knit the stitch below it. *(The strand in front of the stitch.)*


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll try and put a photo on tomorrow when we get some proper day light the colour comes out better then than in electric light.

My square was done to the pattern as printed. (navy + dk red)
Log 1. I used the honeycombe stitch. Not ideal but I wanted a slip stitch patten that wasn't too lacy. It came out very thick. (Dk Red)
Log 2. As pattern (gold/bottle green + dk brown?)
Log 3. (stripes) as pattern ???? (bottle green + dk brown)
Log 4 . Looking for a slip stitch pattern might use the stocking stitch slip stitch from Nicky Epstein but thinking of doing it in stocking stitch instead. ( dusky Plum? /+?)
Log 5. will be done as printed pattern (navy, dusky plumb + light blue)
Log 6. will be done as printed. (Green + gold?)

I am using my own selection of colours, I am doing it all in cotton chenille. I will be lining the throw when it is finished and adding a short border instead of the row of knit they have used.

Tina


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > tintin63 said:
> ...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> I'll try and put a photo on tomorrow when we get some proper day light the colour comes out better then than in electric light.
> 
> My square was done to the pattern as printed. (navy + dk red)
> Log 1. I used the honeycombe stitch. Not ideal but I wanted a slip stitch patten that wasn't too lacy. It came out very thick. (Dk Red)
> ...


Sounds like it will be lovely!! I work loosely most of the time. I like bigger needles and looser stitches. I find it to pull & pucker much less, if at all. When I tried a heavier yarn that I had, I didn't like it at all...will save that yarn for something with much bigger needles. But it wasn't just "heavier" yarn. It felt scratchy & stiff to me. 
I'm using Red Heart Soft & Caron Simply Soft yarns & have lots of it already.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Found a site with tons of catagories for stitches. There 44 slip stitches!!

Go to *Knittingfool.com* & click Knitting Stitch Index for 44 slip stitch patterns!! Just type it in your search engine as I can't find a direct link.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> I thought about trying it in 2 colors but I'm not sure where to make my change of color. I "think" it would just be every other row? Ya think?


I would change colours on one edge only, therefore every two rows. But I'm speaking from only having read it, not knit it. Only the knitting will tell.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought about trying it in 2 colors but I'm not sure where to make my change of color. I "think" it would just be every other row? Ya think?
> ...


I think so because it is only a 4 row repeat so I think doing rows 1 & 3 in one color & 2 & 4 in another should work. I may try that one for my Log 1. 
I have about 4 or 5 inches left to do an the center square. When it got long enough I measured the width again & it is exactly 13" wide. It's black frames with wine boxes inside. I thought the black & a nice yellow would have been good to really make it pop but mine was too thick & hubby liked the wine better. 
This hasn't been easy. My left arm, pinky & ring finger are still killing me! I have to hold the left needle between my ring & middle fingers. I also have to keep stopping to ice my hand. I didn't even get to work on it until after dinner tonight. 
How is your edging going??
BTW: I put the written pattern for the Brioche Honeycomb stitch in a post above at "Feb 2, 12 16:04:43".


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> How is your edging going??
> BTW: I put the written pattern for the Brioche Honeycomb stitch in a post above at "Feb 2, 12 16:04:43".


Thanks for pointing that out; I'd missed it. It's now added to the page with the link you gave.
My edging is going, albeit slowly. It'll take me a few more repeats to get it 'into' my fingers again. I haven't done it in several years. Since I'm no good at getting it to turn corners, I'll do as I did before. I'll work it straight on the sides and work a mitered square to turn each corner.

Now that my darling's home, I'll be able to take a photo of it! :-D That'll be after he gets over the jet-lag and 48 hours awake!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > How is your edging going??
> ...


Who is it that you always call your "darling"? Your husband or maybe your son? It's been awhile since I read about your kids so I forgot. I hope to get back to that when typing isn't so painful. 
Can't wait to see the photo!!! :thumbup:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Found a site with tons of catagories for stitches. There 44 slip stitches!!
> Go to *Knittingfool.com* & click Knitting Stitch Index for 44 slip stitch patterns!! Just type it in your search engine as I can't find a direct link.


*Sort Patterns by Stitch Category*

Category Number of Patterns Gallery Link 
arrow lace 6 arrow lace gallery 
basket weave 5 basket weave gallery 
berry 4 berry gallery 
blocks 20 blocks gallery 
bobble 8 bobble gallery 
border 3 border gallery 
cable 55 cable gallery 
cable and bobble 3 cable and bobble gallery 
cable and bobble panel 1 cable and bobble panel gallery 
cable and lace 11 cable and lace gallery 
cable and lace motif 1 cable and lace motif gallery 
cable motif 3 cable motif gallery 
cable panel 69 cable panel gallery 
chevron 2 chevron gallery 
circles 7 circles gallery 
cross over stitches 2 cross over stitches gallery 
diagonal 2 diagonal gallery 
diamonds 33 diamonds gallery 
dip stitch 1 dip stitch gallery 
elongated stitch 1 elongated stitch gallery 
Estonian patent 2 Estonian patent gallery 
eyelet 55 eyelet gallery 
eyelet panel 3 eyelet panel gallery 
faggoting 12 faggoting gallery 
Fair Isles 25 Fair Isles gallery 
flower 2 flower gallery 
four color 1 four color gallery 
fringe 1 fringe gallery 
gathered stitches 2 gathered stitches gallery 
hearts 1 hearts gallery 
honeycomb 7 honeycomb gallery 
knit purl 149 knit purl gallery 
knit purl blocks 2 knit purl blocks gallery 
knit purl triangles 2 knit purl triangles gallery 
knitted lace 15 knitted lace gallery 
lace 71 lace gallery 
lace and bobble 2 lace and bobble gallery 
lace border 3 lace border gallery 
lace edging 28 lace edging gallery 
lace knitting 47 lace knitting gallery 
lace panel 20 lace panel gallery 
lattice 2 lattice gallery 
leaf 17 leaf gallery 
mesh 8 mesh gallery 
mock cable 9 mock cable gallery 
mosaic 31 mosaic gallery 
multi-color 5 multi-color gallery 
*multi-color slip stitch 25 multi-color slip stitch gallery* 
multi-color Turkish 22 multi-color Turkish gallery 
nupps 1 nupps gallery 
ribbing 10 ribbing gallery 
*slip stitch 44 slip stitch gallery* 
three color 2 three color gallery 
triangles 4 triangles gallery 
tweed 1 tweed gallery 
twist stitch 26 twist stitch gallery 
two color 20 two color gallery 
two color reversible 5 two color reversible gallery 
*two color slip stitch 59 two color slip stitch gallery* 
two color yarn over 3 two color yarn over gallery 
wrap 2 wrap gallery 
yarn over 41 yarn over gallery 
zig zag 6 zig zag gallery


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I knew there was a very, very good reason for my joining this site (other than the great people). I have been looking for knitted doilies patterns and while looking for slip stitch patterns, what did I find on Knitting Fool's website, KNITTED DOILY PATTERNS FOR FREE! Thank you, thank you, thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I knew there was a very, very good reason for my joining this site (other than the great people). I have been looking for knitted doilies patterns and while looking for slip stitch patterns, what did I find on Knitting Fool's website, KNITTED DOILY PATTERNS FOR FREE! Thank you, thank you, thank you! :thumbup:


You are welcome, welcome, welcome!!! :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks Edna! That was the site I couldn't remember!

Under Multi-color slip-stitch, there are 26:
http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/CategoryThumbs.guest.cfm?Gallery=multi-color%20slip%20stitch

Under Two-color slip-stitch, there are 55: http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/CategoryThumbs.guest.cfm?Gallery=two%20color%20slip%20stitch

Who needs Lion Brand's screwy pattern? If I've got to swatch anyway - and experience has shown it _is_ a necessity - then I may as well swatch what pleases me and stack them as I please!!  Then, any problems that arise can only be blamed on me, myself, and I, instead of on some faceless corporation whose only goal is selling me their yarn.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks Edna! That was the site I couldn't remember!
> 
> Under Multi-color slip-stitch, there are 26:
> http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/CategoryThumbs.guest.cfm?Gallery=multi-color%20slip%20stitch
> ...


But that's no fun; anyone can make up their own designs. I thought the idea was to do the pattern. I see it as a fun challenge (therefore less boring). I like challenges. I don't give up so easily on them. It's just that I thought this KAL was for the Lion Brand Slip Stitch Throw and so I am hanging in there with it. I am curious to see how it turns out. To me, it's just like solving a puzzle. Anyway, have fun doing your own thing but I for one am sticking to the pattern otherwise I don't see the point of this KAL. Anybody else in on doing the Lion Brand pattern as is or am I the only one?
chek


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG I think shes got it!!!!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

> chek said
> But that's no fun; anyone can make up their own designs. I thought the idea was to do the pattern. I see it as a fun challenge (therefore less boring). I like challenges. I don't give up so easily on them. It's just that I thought this KAL was for the Lion Brand Slip Stitch Throw and so I am hanging in there with it. I am curious to see how it turns out. To me, it's just like solving a puzzle. Anyway, have fun doing your own thing but I for one am sticking to the pattern otherwise I don't see the point of this KAL. Anybody else in on doing the Lion Brand pattern as is or am I the only one?
> chek


I wanted to do the throw in the yarn stated in the pattern as it was the colours that drew me to it in the first place.
Lion Brand could't help so I found my own selection of yarns and colours. I like doing the slip stitch patterns and if I alter any it will only be because they do not suit my yarn.
Essentially I am following the Lion Brand Pattern but scaled down .

Tina


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Anybody else in on doing the Lion Brand pattern as is or am I the only one?
> chek


For what it's worth, I did _do_ the Lion Brand pattern. ONCE. I see no need to repeat the square five more times and sew up the squares, too. I may at some later date make an afghan with slip-stitch stitch patterns, or I may not - ever. It's knitter's choice, or it's not fun anymore. I knit for fun, no other earthly reason.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Thanks Edna! That was the site I couldn't remember!
> 
> Under Multi-color slip-stitch, there are 26:
> http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/CategoryThumbs.guest.cfm?Gallery=multi-color%20slip%20stitch
> ...


Yes Jessica, and just slip stitches has 44 too! This was the only place I found with so many choices... But how happy I am that YOU were able to get actual "links" to the site!! I just couldn't find one & when I tried *4 times* to make one...well...as you can see...I didn't post one.  This makes it so much easier for everyone to go there now! Thanks so much!! 
So, will you let me in on the secret of finding an actual link? I found the page with a search but when I try to copy what's there, it isn't complete.

I've had every intention of "trying" the pattern as is *but* also knew if I didn't like something in it or had problems with it that I would be making changes. So, I agree! Do your own thing with the pattern as just a guideline to get started... :thumbup:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok I have managed to find my lead for the computer so here is the most recent picture of the square so far.
Tina


My square was done to the pattern as printed. (navy + dk red)
Log 1. I used the honeycombe stitch. Not ideal but I wanted a slip stitch patten that wasn't too lacy. It came out very thick. (Dk Red)
Log 2. As pattern (gold/bottle green + dk brown?)
Log 3. (stripes) as pattern ???? (bottle green + dk brown)
Log 4 . Looking for a slip stitch pattern might use the stocking stitch slip stitch from Nicky Epstein but thinking of doing it in stocking stitch instead. ( dusky Plum? /+?)
Log 5. will be done as printed pattern (navy, dusky plumb + light blue)
Log 6. will be done as printed. (Green + gold?)

I am using my own selection of colours, I am doing it all in cotton chenille. I will be lining the throw when it is finished and adding a short border instead of the row of knit they have used.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Edna! That was the site I couldn't remember!
> ...


What *isn't* fun is struggling with something that is "supposed" to BE fun!! You've redone your first center square, _how_ many times? 3, 4? That would annoy the H-ll out of me! 
A pattern should not cause so many problems for anyone... If it does, you change what you need to in order to make it work for you. Nothing wrong with that. It's called "problem solving". Each & every knitting stitch was "created" through trial & error with problem solving to make them work & look nice...
If you baked a cake & it didn't taste good with the flavor ingredient used in the "recipe", (which IS a pattern), wouldn't you change that ingredient next time??? I think so or you just wouldn't make it again... This is the same principle... If it's broke, FIX it!

This KAL is more for people to help each other out with whatever problems arise and to share tips. I think we've been doing that, with or without sticking to the pattern word for word.

For anyone who is able to work the pattern successfully as written; Bravo to you!!! We will ALL be very happy for you when you do...

As for me, I don't know if I'll have problems or not as I haven't finished my center square yet. But make no mistake about it...IF I DO, I WILL change things to work for me. Creative license is what makes knitting fun! :thumbup:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> OMG I think shes got it!!!!


Which one? "She" who?


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

ALl i know is I am going to try like mad to get my throw to LOOK like the one in the picture. Yes, it is annoying to have to repeat something over and over. But to me it's like discovering how to make the puzzle work. If i can't do it one way, I WILL compromise. But it's the HAVING to compromise that would bother me more than having to repeat something. This is one heck of a learning experience for me. I learnt how to do slip stitch because of this pattern and am wondering what else I will get out of it. It's fun learning new things.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Ok I have managed to find my lead for the computer so here is the most recent picture of the square so far.
> Tina
> 
> My square was done to the pattern as printed. (navy + dk red)
> ...


VERY Nice Tina!! Your colors are similar to mine. My center is black where your blue is and the inside looks the same. (Burgundy or wine?) as is your on log.

I'm thinking of using black as my 'ground' color; all the edging & some here & there throughout. A room designer I saw on TV years ago said, "Always a _tough_ of black". I've done that in my home & like it. Just little 'touches'. And if I use some bright colors in the throw, the black will make them POP!

Keep up the good work & HAVE FUN!!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Boy your logs fit like a glove! Very nicely done!!! That's my next puzzle. LOL! Great job!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessica,

Btw, thanks for that url for the slip stitches. I saved it to my stitch file. Bunch of nice ones there.
chek


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Boy your logs fit like a glove! Very nicely done!!! That's my next puzzle. LOL! Great job!


All I have been doing is picking up evenly across the rows, I can't pick up the same amount as the pattern states but once I've worked out the repeat I alter amount of stitches accordingly.
It seems to be going OK so far.

I have decided to keep log 4 as pattern, I am also changing my choice of colour for the last 3 logs. I'm keeping to the colours all ready in use (all warm colours except the blue). I will use the cooler colours in my next square.
Tina


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies, just letting you know Im keeping up with you ,regarding the forum.
I am not knitting as i think that it would be too complicated for me. 
keep going i love hearing your comments and good work!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> Hi Ladies, just letting you know Im keeping up with you ,regarding the forum.
> I am not knitting as i think that it would be too complicated for me.
> keep going i love hearing your comments and good work!


Umm ... No one was ever born knowing how to knit or to knit slip-stitch patterns. Have a go at one or two! Who knows? You _may_ like it! There's no need to commit to the whole afghan right off the bat. A 'sampler' is just that; think of it as somewhat bigger than a gauge swatch!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I finished my center square last night. I'm trying something different in hopes that it will make it easier. Instead of casting off the top stitches, I put them on holders. I picked up stitches on the right side & omitted the edging on the left side. Will do that at the end of the throw. 
Now, with the sts I picked up on the right, where Log 1 goes, I'll do a sl st pattern there & put "those" sts on holders when I finish it rather than casting off. 
Then, I'll only need to pick up sts on the 4" edge of Log 1 & just knit the ones on holders from the center square to do Log 2. 
At the end of Log 2, I'll put the sts on holders again for Log 4 later, etc... Then knit from holders for Log 3. 
Make sense? Hope I explained it good enough.

That's the plan anyway! I hope it works! I'm ready to start Log 1 & will let you know how I do... Wish me luck!!!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> I finished my center square last night. I'm trying something different in hopes that it will make it easier. Instead of casting off the top stitches, I put them on holders. I picked up stitches on the right side & omitted the edging on the left side. Will do that at the end of the throw.
> Now, with the sts I picked up on the right, where Log 1 goes, I'll do a sl st pattern there & put "those" sts on holders when I finish it rather than casting off.
> Then, I'll only need to pick up sts on the 4" edge of Log 1 & just knit the ones on holders from the center square to do Log 2.
> At the end of Log 2, I'll put the sts on holders again for Log 4 later, etc... Then knit from holders for Log 3.
> ...


A woman over on Ravelry did just that with her first square and it came out fine.
Tina


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > I finished my center square last night. I'm trying something different in hopes that it will make it easier. Instead of casting off the top stitches, I put them on holders. I picked up stitches on the right side & omitted the edging on the left side. Will do that at the end of the throw.
> ...


Great! That's good to know. Thanks! 
I didn't get to go work on it yet. I've been sick & needed a nap until the Advil kicked in for double earaches. One still hurts a bit. Now it's almost time to make dinner so I guess I'll just make swatches of some patterns until after dinner. I 'think' I know what I want to do but samples with help me be sure.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Feel better Edna! 
By the way, I found these selvage stitches, think the top one is the one Jessica uses.
chek


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks Chek.
I do it in a similar way. I slip the first stitch, knit to last stitch & then knit 'into' the back loop (in center of stitch) instead of the front, as a regular knit stitch would be. But that's b/c I use all knit stitches as my selvages. It just keeps the edge from being too loose. 
But if I'm going to have to pick up sts later, I do it with the purl edge loosely. 
I printed this to try each one to see any difference. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> I finished my center square last night. I'm trying something different in hopes that it will make it easier. Instead of casting off the top stitches, I put them on holders. I picked up stitches on the right side & omitted the edging on the left side. Will do that at the end of the throw.
> Now, with the sts I picked up on the right, where Log 1 goes, I'll do a sl st pattern there & put "those" sts on holders when I finish it rather than casting off.
> Then, I'll only need to pick up sts on the 4" edge of Log 1 & just knit the ones on holders from the center square to do Log 2.
> At the end of Log 2, I'll put the sts on holders again for Log 4 later, etc... Then knit from holders for Log 3.
> ...


Well, I made a few changes & did the border on the left side after all & bound it off (loosely). The bind off stitches are like a chain & easy to pick up so the holders probably wouldn't make a difference anyway. 
I also bound off the top sts for the same reason.

I ALSO only picked up the amount of sts that were _really there_!! I added the extra 10 sts twice & it just looked too wavy for me so I'm using 44 sts instead of 54 & will work the Logs accordingly. I think having it flat & fitting well is more important than the #s.

One thing I really wish the pattern included is *the name* of each slip stitch they used! They all _have_ a name, so they should have added them to each log and center square... (My opinion).

I sure hope the *Knitting Police* don't catch me!!! LOL! :lol: 
Back to work on my Log 1 now... Still deciding on the colors I want to use there.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Feel better Edna!
> By the way, I found these selvage stitches, think the top one is the one Jessica uses.
> chek


Nope. Mine is a one-row/every-row repeat:
*slip the first stitch knitwise; purl the last stitch*. On the edge where I change colours, this allows me to change color _as_ I do the last stitch, and keep the colour change and the carrying of any other colours up the side all hidden from the front view. No need to remember which row of the selvedge I'm on either, since _all_ the rows are the same.

There are other selvedges besides the three Chek posted and the one I used for this pattern.

The one my grandmother taught was - always and invariably - to *slip the first stitch purlwise and knit the last*. That's actually my default selvedge, unless there's a reason to vary it - like keeping colour changes out of view, or because the next stitch after it is a purl stitch. So far as I know, my grandmother only knew one selvedge, only knew garter, stockinette, and ribbing. She certainly never showed either me or my mother anything else.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > Feel better Edna!
> ...


I stand corrected. It's nice to have someone to get you off on the right foot. I envy you that. I wish I had a mother like that or a grandmother. But not having that taught me to teach myself so I guess it works out one way or the other. It also taught me not to be afraid to try anything new because it can always be figured out.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

These all sound like interesting techniques here, too bad I have no intention of picking up stitches. Yeah, I know I'm weasling out. But I have eliminated a whole bunch of sweat just by not doing it. I am really good at sewing and think I can make a fairy decent job of it incorporating some of that into this throw. Just hope I don't get too crazy with it though. Once I start, I'm hopeless.
chek


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Edna,
There is something making the rounds so stock up on cough drops and zithromycin (<--spelling?). Hope that one skips over you. However it did grab me but I am feeling lots better now but still poppin' cough drops like they are grapes. 
That first log, ugh! Hope you don't come to hate it as much as I do. I don't mind the R twist but the L twist comes out TIGHT and pulls my piece in. I really have to concentrate on what I am doing when I am making it or it'll shrivel up on me. Wonder why that is. Thinking maybe left handed people can do it easier?? Now I have to make 5 more of these bad boys, yuck! 
chek


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

HELP!!! Would ALL of you PLEASE look at this pattern & tell me what I'm doing wrong....When I follow the pattern I end up with color A (mine is black) on one end & color B (mine is gold) on the other end *but* I'm _supposed to_ start the next row with the color on the opposite end!!! EEERRRR! I've taken it out 4 times & the same thing happens each time! HELP! I am not new at this but this one is just wrong! (It is not one of the patterns from the throw. I wanted to use it to replace Log 1.)

Swiss Check Slip Stitch Pattern

Multiple of 4 + 1

Row 1 (WS): With Color A, P
Row 2: With Color A, k1, sl1 wyib, *k1, sl3 wyib; rep from *, end k1, sl1, k1
Row 3: With Color B, k1, *p3, sl1 wyif; rep from *, end p3, k1
Row 4: With Color A, k2, *sl1 wyib, k3; rep from *, end sl1, k2
Row 5: With Color A, P
Row 6: With Color B, k1, *sl3 wyib, k1; rep from *
Row 7: With Color B, k1, p1, *sl1 wyif, p3; rep from *, end sl1, p1, k1
Row 8: With Color A, k4, *sl1 wyib, k3; rep from *, end k1


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Edna,
> There is something making the rounds so stock up on cough drops and zithromycin (<--spelling?). Hope that one skips over you. However it did grab me but I am feeling lots better now but still poppin' cough drops like they are grapes.
> That first log, ugh! Hope you don't come to hate it as much as I do. I don't mind the R twist but the L twist comes out TIGHT and pulls my piece in. I really have to concentrate on what I am doing when I am making it or it'll shrivel up on me. Wonder why that is. Thinking maybe left handed people can do it easier?? Now I have to make 5 more of these bad boys, yuck!
> chek


I just had a cold I got from the cat. But I always have cough drops around. The zithromycin, I believe, is a prescription medicine. I've had them in what they call a 5 day "z-pack". If I get worse I will call to ask my doc for them. That's usually what he gives me.

I'm not doing Log 1 from the pattern. I'm trying to do another slip stitch pattern instead. That's the one I'm having trouble with right now. 
I posted the pattern for it with a request for *anyone* who can figure out "how & where" I should change it to make it work. I may look around to see if I can find it somewhere else to see if this pattern is just written wrong. It has me baffled! 
I believe you need to work 2 rows of each color in order to get back to where the other color is hanging but the pattern doesn't read that way to me.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> HELP!!! Would ALL of you PLEASE look at this pattern & tell me what I'm doing wrong....When I follow the pattern I end up with color A (mine is black) on one end & color B (mine is gold) on the other end *but* I'm _supposed to_ start the next row with the color on the opposite end!!! EEERRRR! I've taken it out 4 times & the same thing happens each time! HELP! I am not new at this but this one is just wrong! (It is not one of the patterns from the throw. I wanted to use it to replace Log 1.)
> 
> Swiss Check Slip Stitch Pattern
> 
> ...


Ok...I found a different pattern for this with one big difference, as I thought:
Row 2 should be color B. 
A, *B*, B, A, A, B, B, A
Starting with A _and_ ending with A = (A, A) so 2 in a row also!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> HELP!!! Would ALL of you PLEASE look at this pattern & tell me what I'm doing wrong....When I follow the pattern I end up with color A (mine is black) on one end & color B (mine is gold) on the other end *but* I'm _supposed to_ start the next row with the color on the opposite end!!! EEERRRR! I've taken it out 4 times & the same thing happens each time! HELP! I am not new at this but this one is just wrong! (It is not one of the patterns from the throw. I wanted to use it to replace Log 1.)
> 
> Swiss Check Slip Stitch Pattern
> 
> ...


Hi Edna,
I see what your saying but I'm not sure what to suggest. I've looked for other references on the web but our source is the only one I found. Have you actually tried doing what they say, reattaching the yarn at the end of row 2 ready for row 3 ? Does it knit up as the picture?

Tina


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

> Ok...I found a different pattern for this with one big difference, as I thought:
> Row 2 should be color B.
> A, B, B, A, A, B, B, A
> Starting with A and ending with A = (A, A) so 2 in a row also!


That makes sense, all the other pattern have 2 rows of a colour so you always end up on the same side to change colours. Where did you find this new swiss check pattern?


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Wow, am I glad this topic is here. I purchased the kit. I put it away until I finished what I was currently working on. I'm printing the corrected pattern now and planning to start on it real soon. Thanks for the heads up on the errors.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I did a search on my computer for the Lio347.pdf and found I had four copies--including the one I downloaded today. I noticed that the three others were only 87 kb while the newest was 152 kb. I think the difference is because of the corrections.
I deleted the other three so I wont some day get the copy with the errors.


----------



## Silvrwmn (Jan 12, 2012)

I just started this throw and just finished second log of first square. Modified colors to suit my Devore but so far so good


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Silvrwmn said:


> I just started this throw and just finished second log of first square. Modified colors to suit my Devore but so far so good


I'm almost finished with the second log and will post pictures. Can you? We'd love to see it. Any and all encouragement welcomed. I used the Vanna's Choice yarn but revamped the colors.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

knit2p2 said:


> Wow, am I glad this topic is here. I purchased the kit. I put it away until I finished what I was currently working on. I'm printing the corrected pattern now and planning to start on it real soon. Thanks for the heads up on the errors.


Welcome aboard! Just wanted to point out that the Swiss Check is *not* one of the patterns from the throw. I wanted to use it to replace Log 1. Logs 1 & 4 are not slip stitches, as pointed out to us by another gal here. I decided to try to replace them with slip stitches instead.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> > Ok...I found a different pattern for this with one big difference, as I thought:
> > Row 2 should be color B.
> > A, B, B, A, A, B, B, A
> > Starting with A and ending with A = (A, A) so 2 in a row also!
> ...


I'm sure it will work this time. I knew there had to be 2 rows of each color to work! I got the pattern from the knittingfool.com site. There is a list of all kinds of stitches there. It took me hours to look at them all! (instead of working on my knitting!  )


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

knit2p2 said:


> I did a search on my computer for the Lio347.pdf and found I had four copies--including the one I downloaded today. I noticed that the three others were only 87 kb while the newest was 152 kb. I think the difference is because of the corrections.
> I deleted the other three so I wont some day get the copy with the errors.


Good thinking! I just copy & pasted my pattern from the orginal page on Lion Brand to an email to myself instead of the PDF since it was hard to come up with the corrected one. I'm only "basically" following the pattern anyway. Changing colors, stitch patterns here & there, etc... You'll find lots of help on this thread!! Stay tuned!!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

It sure is mighty tempting looking at all those interesting stitches on the web; you could change your mind a half a dozen times flirting with them. But I'm an old hoss sticking to the steady and true. May even get the gosh darn thing actually done, that way. Like i said before, I'm keeping to the original colors. So far i like the ones I have been working with. I am curious. Am i the only one following the colors in the pattern here? Well, if so, then at the very least you'll get to see a full, frontal flat picture of what the throw looks when I am finished. Now there's something we could use NOW!
chek


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Silvrwmn said:


> I just started this throw and just finished second log of first square. Modified colors to suit my Devore but so far so good


Great! I didn't have any problem with the center square. I'll just be doing the Log 1 today, now that I found the problem with my 'replacement' stitch for it. 
I use size 10 needles because I like my stuff loose but it isn't too floppy either. I knit loosely anyway. I also use Caron Simply Soft & Red Heart Soft yarns. My hands don't enjoy working with Red Heart Super Saver at all...  
Good luck & just have fun  with it!


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

I look forward to seeing your throw! I changed two of the colors because it's for my brother who wouldn't have liked the Rust or the Olive. I changed Rust to Brick and Olive to the Green Heather.
I decided to wing it on the color combinations too, on the first square. All the yarns look good as a whole, but for the first square I wanted to knit what looked best to me. After this, I think I'll settle in with the colors as depicted. But if another color looks better, I'll use it.
I have an art background and am very sensitive to colors, so it has to look right to me.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

eswango said:


> I look forward to seeing your throw! I changed two of the colors because it's for my brother who wouldn't have liked the Rust or the Olive. I changed Rust to Brick and Olive to the Green Heather.
> I decided to wing it on the color combinations too, on the first square. All the yarns look good as a whole, but for the first square I wanted to knit what looked best to me. After this, I think I'll settle in with the colors as depicted. But if another color looks better, I'll use it.
> I have an art background and am very sensitive to colors, so it has to look right to me.


Not sure who you're talking to? If you click Quote Replay or put a name of you posts it would be helpful to us all.

I've never had any training in art but have been drawing, stretching & working with shading since I was about 4 years old. I got good by age 6 & my projects were always chosen to display in the hallways at school for holidays. I always had trouble with doing "hands" on people. My father used to help me with those. He was a good artist. Now I sometimes paint but wish I had the time to start on the oils I want to do! For now, Acrylics & watercolors are fun. I have everything I need except time & space!!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Tina,
Jessica-Jean had the links to knittingfool.com on page 24 of this thread. 
Under Multi-color slip-stitch, there are 26:
http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/CategoryThumbs.guest.cfm?Gallery=multi-color%20slip%20s...

Under Two-color slip-stitch, there are 55: http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/CategoryThumbs.guest.cfm?Gallery=two%20color%20slip%20s...


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry to be confusing My reply was in response to check's comment. I
look forward to seeing your throw! I changed two of the colors because it's for my brother who wouldn't have liked the Rust or the Olive. I changed Rust to Brick and Olive to the Green Heather.
I decided to wing it on the color combinations too, on the first square. All the yarns look good as a whole, but for the first square I wanted to knit what looked best to me. After this, I think I'll settle in with the colors as depicted. But if another color looks better, I'll use it.
I have an art background and am very sensitive to colors, so it has to look right to me.[/quote]


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> eswango said:
> 
> 
> > I look forward to seeing your throw! I changed two of the colors because it's for my brother who wouldn't have liked the Rust or the Olive. I changed Rust to Brick and Olive to the Green Heather.
> ...


Hope you get time someday to have fun with painting in oils! You sound like a natural artist!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

eswango said:


> Sorry to be confusing My reply was in response to check's comment. I
> look forward to seeing your throw! I changed two of the colors because it's for my brother who wouldn't have liked the Rust or the Olive. I changed Rust to Brick and Olive to the Green Heather.
> I decided to wing it on the color combinations too, on the first square. All the yarns look good as a whole, but for the first square I wanted to knit what looked best to me. After this, I think I'll settle in with the colors as depicted. But if another color looks better, I'll use it.
> I have an art background and am very sensitive to colors, so it has to look right to me.


[/quote]

Are you sure it was to Chek? I thought it was knit2p2 or Tintin that said that about it being for her brother? I could be wrong. 
Also, you clicked Quote Reply but when you do, you need to also scroll to the bottom of the message that's already there so yours goes under it. Ok? This isn't the easiest posting around but it works!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

eswango said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > eswango said:
> ...


Me too. Thanks. I think it's in my blood from my father. He had gorgeous penmanship too but I didn't get _that_ from him, unfortunately! :lol: He had many talents & I always watched everything he did very carefully to learn. But I think art is something that you can either do, or not. So you must have natural talent in your fingertips too! Plus a big love of it... 
School can't really make your hands do what you want them to do. You have to have it inside of you somewhere. School can help you understand the principles of art & application of them though. 
You should post some of your art work in the Chit Chat section of KP. It's where people talk about all kinds of things other than knitting & they posts pictures too.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

eswango said:


> I decided to wing it on the color combinations too, on the first square. All the yarns look good as a whole, but for the first square I wanted to knit what looked best to me. After this, I think I'll settle in with the colors as depicted. But if another color looks better, I'll use it.
> I have an art background and am very sensitive to colors, so it has to look right to me.


[/quote]

i only asked if I was the only one following the pattern colors as is because so far I haven't come across anyone else who is. Not that i care who does what, to each his own I always say as long as you are loving what you are doing. Just curious is all. I love color too, after all it WAS the colors in this throw that attracted me to the pattern.

Wow, a lot of artists here; I didn't know that. I am a portrait artist. Used to do it a lot, but stopped when it got out of hand; never got to do the stuff "I" wanted to do because people kept me busy doing what "they" wanted. I rarely paint anymore. Prefer to do other things.
chek


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I found this great web site for all sorts of knitting patterns including stranded knitting: www.knittingfool.com. I may do what you did and modify the patterns-sounds like fun.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Ladies, I spent most of Sunday and last night finishing off log 5. It knits up to a lovely pattern but be warned, knit it loosely. It comes out very thick as it is with 3 colours and so it has a lot of weight too. There is no give to this pattern so make sure you give it as many stitches as possible, I was concious of making sure the loops behind the stitches or in front of the stitches were loose but wasn't really thinking of the actual stitches. This made it difficult to work at times. So just a warning for when you get there - as many stitches as you can incorporate and a few more and very loosely knit.

Tina


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

knit2p2 said:


> I found this great web site for all sorts of knitting patterns including stranded knitting: www.knittingfool.com. I may do what you did and modify the patterns-sounds like fun.


Yes. I have this one in my favs too. Great web site. Thanks for reminded me about it. 
chek


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Tina for the tips on that one. I will be sure to follow it when I get to it. I am doing all one thing first then the 2nd thing, then the 3rd etc. Moves faster when you stick with what you know that works.
chek


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

knit2p2 said:


> I found this great web site for all sorts of knitting patterns including stranded knitting: www.knittingfool.com. I may do what you did and modify the patterns-sounds like fun.


Yes, it's a great site. We have the links to it posted on page 24 & at the top of 27... *Warning!!* It _could_ take you hours or even days to check them all out!! :lol:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Ladies, I spent most of Sunday and last night finishing off log 5. It knits up to a lovely pattern but be warned, knit it loosely. It comes out very thick as it is with 3 colours and so it has a lot of weight too. There is no give to this pattern so make sure you give it as many stitches as possible, I was concious of making sure the loops behind the stitches or in front of the stitches were loose but wasn't really thinking of the actual stitches. This made it difficult to work at times. So just a warning for when you get there - as many stitches as you can incorporate and a few more and very loosely knit.
> 
> Tina


Tina, *THANK YOU* so much for the warning!!! It will keep us from having to start it over again! I finally spent some time on this first block last night & did Log 1 & most of Log 2. Now to the point where I need to measure for 4" & then bind off & start on Log 3.

Log 1 I used the Swiss Check pattern & I like it but it isn't quite as thick as the Central Square & Log 2. I think once I get the CO end of it picked up for Log 3 that it will lay flatter too. I didn't figure the numbers well so it doesn't have selvage edges, which made it curl & seem a bit "wanky" so if I do it again I will _make sure_ to add selvages! I don't enjoy blocking but I may need to later. We'll see... :roll:

I really enjoyed Log 2 with 3 colors & it's very textured. BUT the pattern said to K on a WS row but I don't like the floats on the front so I changed it to purl instead. Looks nice...

Did you change the pattern for Log 4 to a slip stitch pattern? If so, which one did you use?


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Thanks Tina for the tips on that one. I will be sure to follow it when I get to it. I am doing all one thing first then the 2nd thing, then the 3rd etc. Moves faster when you stick with what you know that works.
> chek


Hi Chek.
Do you mean that you are making all the Central Squares first, then ALL the Log 1s, & ALL of Log 2s, etc...?

Like the way I make granny squares. For, say, 10 squares I make all 10 centers, then all 10 of the next color round, then all 10 of the next color round, etc...

Is that what you mean?? Are all the patterns the same for the logs of each square??

I thought about doing that after the first block is finished so I know what I like & don't like, including color combinations...

I know you are making your logs separately to sew together later so it would be pretty easy for you to do it that way.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Edna,
Yes, i am doing all the main squares first. I have five done, (almost done with the 5th one that is) but can't do square 5 because I am waiting for Pea Green to arrive. Can't find it in stores. I looked everywhere. Had to order it from Lion Brand. When i finish this 5th one (sq 6) which should be today, I'll get those annoying first logs out of the way. Really don't like that left twist but I will do it as is. My main squares look good at 9" bx 9". They stack up all the same and I am still liking their colors. 

I'm with Henry Ford as far as working in assembly line fashion. It really gets the job done faster and just my opinion here, more uniformly. So I have squares 1,2,3,4 and 6 (soon) done. Hope that pea green arives soon!
chek


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just to mention: it isn't really so much that i can't pick up stitches along the edges, it's just that I don't like the way it looks when it's done that way. Looks sloppy to me, at least the way I do it, it does. I plan on either crabbing the pieces together or i-cording them or some other method I haven't yet come across. I will try them all. Still investigating new ways to do that. Looking for something with grit to it, something that will control the lines of each square/and or rectangle. i like them to be perfectly straight. I am a stickler for detail in that one regard. 
chek


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I saw Pea Green in JoAnn's last week... Hope you get yours today... 
I agree that working them that way would be faster plus the patterns are still fresh in your mind that way. I could do it that way even with picking up sts & doing all the Log 1 & then Log 2, etc... Same idea. 
Good job!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Just to mention: it isn't really so much that i can't pick up stitches along the edges, it's just that I don't like the way it looks when it's done that way. Looks sloppy to me, at least the way I do it, it does. I plan on either crabbing the pieces together or i-cording them or some other method I haven't yet come across. I will try them all. Still investigating new ways to do that. Looking for something with grit to it, something that will control the lines of each square/and or rectangle. i like them to be perfectly straight. I am a stickler for detail in that one regard.
> chek


I like to crochet things together but I hate to sew them together. Not crazy about picking up sts either but it isn't hard when you use a much smaller needle to grab them or a crochet hook to make sts for the "pick up & knit". I usually pick up sts from the WS & then start the pattern from the RS, if that's what it says to do.

I also like blocks to line up straight... There are some videos for different edgings. I 'think' there is also a section on edgings on the knittingfool.com site...check it out...

I'm off to make lunch for hubby before he goes to work. Then I need to get back to the knitting while 
my P-I-T-A cat is sleeping! 
I never log off of this site even when I'm not here.


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Hi Edna,
> Yes, i am doing all the main squares first. I have five done, (almost done with the 5th one that is) but can't do square 5 because I am waiting for Pea Green to arrive. Can't find it in stores. I looked everywhere. Had to order it from Lion Brand. When i finish this 5th one (sq 6) which should be today, I'll get those annoying first logs out of the way. Really don't like that left twist but I will do it as is. My main squares look good at 9" bx 9". They stack up all the same and I am still liking their colors.
> 
> I'm with Henry Ford as far as working in assembly line fashion. It really gets the job done faster and just my opinion here, more uniformly. So I have squares 1,2,3,4 and 6 (soon) done. Hope that pea green arives soon!
> chek


Wish I had thought of that.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Ladies, Just got back from the dentist had to walk back as buses are not coping well with our sub zero temps. So that's my exercise for this week 8 miles through frozen snow.

I decided last night that the big square I have been working on will be a lap blanket. 

I now have a vast selection of yarn from which to choose my selection and I want to try making it avoiding double and triple stranded yarns where possible. They have not worked well on the slip stitch patterns. They are fine when working in one colour but not so good for multiples. 
I didn't change log 4 but I may for the next throw. I am going to find two slip stitch patterns done in one colour to replace 2 and 4 (it comes out a bit thin.) I think the solid colour is a good choice as it helps to break up the patterns. I have enjoyed doing slip stitch patterns so I am looking forward to starting my next square. After tea tonight I will put all my yarns on the table and choose my colours. If I have enough I will sub my colours for those on the pattern and then follow their selection.

Tina


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

Just joining this thread and project. I'm on Square 1, log 4. I'm using the colors as designated in the pattern. I like the way it looks. The pattern is a considerable hassle. Thanks to the comments and advice from Jessica-Jean, I'm moving along. I'll worry about putting the squares together, edging, and lining farther on down the road!


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

DRTX said:


> Just joining this thread and project. I'm on Square 1, log 4. I'm using the colors as designated in the pattern. I like the way it looks. The pattern is a considerable hassle. Thanks to the comments and advice from Jessica-Jean, I'm moving along. I'll worry about putting the squares together, edging, and lining farther on down the road!


Welcome!!!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Ladies, Just got back from the dentist had to walk back as buses are not coping well with our sub zero temps. So that's my exercise for this week 8 miles through frozen snow.
> 
> I decided last night that the big square I have been working on will be a lap blanket.
> 
> ...


Wow! 8 miles in snow! Here in PA we don't even have any snow! We had a big storm on Oct. 27th that left us a foot of the pretty white stuff. Then in Dec. we got about 4 inches of it (Oct.'s was long gone) but this little bit was also gone in a few days. We've been seeing the grass for months! This is unheard of here!! Expecting some tomorrow afternoon but we'll see if it comes..? By Feb. we should have had at least 2-3 feet of snow total. We normally don't see the grass from Nov.-Dec. to late March or April! It has been quite consistantly in the 40s & 50s here all winter so far! Just not normal for us! But I still wouldn't walk 8 miles! :lol:

I changed log 1 & plan to change log 4, as they were not slip stitch patterns. What I haven't liked is "not knowing" what it will look like until it's half done! Doing a pattern stitch is much easier when you can see a photo of the finished pattern... 
But I enjoy slip stitch patterns. Unlike Intarsia you only use one color per 2 rows so there is less tangling & less worry about your floats getting too tight & twisting the colors together to prevent holes. Quite a hassel compared to slip stitches. 
I'm still not sure what I think of my first square. I'm just picking up sts for Log 3 so I'll know more later. It may end up as a lap blanket as well. Hope not but who knows? 
Have fun with the rest!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

DRTX said:


> Just joining this thread and project. I'm on Square 1, log 4. I'm using the colors as designated in the pattern. I like the way it looks. The pattern is a considerable hassle. Thanks to the comments and advice from Jessica-Jean, I'm moving along. I'll worry about putting the squares together, edging, and lining farther on down the road!


Good idea! Don't stress over what to do "later". Just enjoy it one stitch at a time until you get there...


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just a couple of pix of sq 1,2,3,4 and 6 so you can see what the colors look like. This is a new camera so hoping she can live up to my old one quality-wise.
chek
oh, and that's log 1 next to them.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Just a couple of pix of sq 1,2,3,4 and 6 so you can see what the colors look like. This is a new camera so hoping she can live up to my old one quality-wise.
> chek
> oh, and that's log 1 next to them.


*WOW!!!* Very nice job!!! You've been busy! I hope your pea green yarn arrived today so you can do square 5 now... Did you do a crochet edging on the big squares or is that the bind off edge I see? Look n' good!

If I'm lucky I'll be able to take pics of my first square with logs tomorrow but my hubby will be home for 2 days & we "may" actually get some snow finally (!) so it may slow me down... :hunf: We'll see... :?: 
I'm only half way through Log 3 and my left arm has been awful for 4 days! I'll have to give in & start my meds for it again. Can't take the pain much longer.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks Edna. Just feeling better is all and those edges are just bind offs. Edna, my favorite pain easer is an old tried and true remedy I've been using for over 40 years - ye ole hot water bottle!! LOL! The thing works when all else fails. It's got me through some wicked times. Try putting one under your arm near the arm pit area. Don't make the water so hot though that's the way I like it. You'd be surprised how it can help. Feel better!!!!
chek


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Ladies, Just got back from the dentist had to walk back as buses are not coping well with our sub zero temps. So that's my exercise for this week 8 miles through frozen snow.
> 
> I decided last night that the big square I have been working on will be a lap blanket.
> 
> ...


Ooops sorry, just saw that you had to walk 8 miles in the snow. That is a hike and a half! Boy PA likes collecting snow don't it? And now that i recall, floods too. Good heavens, you must have legs of steel. But you know what? I like cold weather and i like snow though not crazy about walking in it. Hope the you faired better with the dentist!
Happy color pickin'!
chek


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Ladies, Just got back from the dentist had to walk back as buses are not coping well with our sub zero temps. So that's my exercise for this week 8 miles through frozen snow.
> ...


Chek,
Tina isn't from PA. I am & we don't have any snow on the ground this year! Some coming tomorrow :?: though. But we did have our share of flooding near us.
Edna


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh i see, it was your quoting her threw me off. Guess she's from somewhere just as snowy. I mentioned the "flood" thing because once (long, long time ago) my husband got a brainy idea and bought a flood car from PA. The car was only 2 years old and he paid something like 400 dollars for it. Need i say that he never did get the thing running. LOL! This was when PA had a humongous flood that year.
chek 
.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Came across this one that looks to me like it can "neat-up" those lazy edges pretty good when joining the pieces together. 
chek


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

I hope I'm doing this right...Never posted to a board before  Anyway, I'm also knitting this throw and absolutely love it (after a few grrr moments). Log 3 is a horror but I was able to overcome the 'pulling' issue by adding 2 more stitches (which is what the original pattern called for anyway). Other than that, I followed the pattern as written including the colors. It's turning out really pretty I think

Am also attempting to post a pic though I don't know if I'm doing it right so it may not come across


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

MM,

I think it looks FABULOUS and you used the original colors, too! You are doing a really great job of it! The photo looks great too. Wish my camera would have shown the colors as accurately as yours did. I do think the colors work so well together. 
Wonderful!
chek


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MM said:


> I hope I'm doing this right...Never posted to a board before  Anyway, I'm also knitting this throw and absolutely love it (after a few grrr moments). Log 3 is a horror but I was able to overcome the 'pulling' issue by adding 2 more stitches (which is what the original pattern called for anyway). Other than that, I followed the pattern as written including the colors. It's turning out really pretty I think
> 
> Am also attempting to post a pic though I don't know if I'm doing it right so it may not come across


That looks GREAT! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

MM
That looks great, these squares really look warm. Glad your enjoying the process too.
Tina


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Came across this one that looks to me like it can "neat-up" those lazy edges pretty good when joining the pieces together.
> chek


'Reverse single crochet' is another name for the Crab stitch I've talked about on here before. I love it! But this didn't mention the pretty 'bumps' you get. Maybe this one is done just a little differently? 
I sometimes do a "zig zag" joining too. I thought I made it up until I saw it recently.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MM
Excellent job! I wish mine was looking so neat... I used different colors but it's coming along now.

You said that Log 3 was a horror? That's the one I'm working on now & find it to be fairly easy. What didn't you like about it? 

I will be changing Log 4 as I did for Log 1, as they were not slip stitch patterns & I enjoy those. 

Keep up the great work!
Edna


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> MM
> Excellent job! I wish mine was looking so neat... I used different colors but it's coming along now.
> 
> You said that Log 3 was a horror? That's the one I'm working on now & find it to be fairly easy. What didn't you like about it?
> ...


Edna,

It knits up very small and tight. I did this one a while back to see what it looked like. It does require addjusting.
chek


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh and Edna, you know - I thought there was something familiar about that reverse single crochet. I almost included in the post where I posted it, "does this one ring a bell with anyone?" But obviously didn't. My mind is slipping away faster and faster I swear. Wish I could download it in an external drive at the point where it is now while there's still somethings in it that WORKs (ok almost works) so I can refresh with an upload later!
chek


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

MM said:


> I hope I'm doing this right...Never posted to a board before  Anyway, I'm also knitting this throw and absolutely love it (after a few grrr moments). Log 3 is a horror but I was able to overcome the 'pulling' issue by adding 2 more stitches (which is what the original pattern called for anyway). Other than that, I followed the pattern as written including the colors. It's turning out really pretty I think
> 
> Am also attempting to post a pic though I don't know if I'm doing it right so it may not come across


You know, this looks so neat I almost want to actually pick up the stitches and give it a go. But I know me, if I see one tiny teeny stitch out of place I will scrap it and do it again, and again, and again. And I just don't want to waste my time like that. But --- I WILL give it ONE shot :lol: and see what happens. But JUST that one shot. Not doing it again!!! 
chek :thumbdown:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

chek101 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > MM
> ...


The block 3 is the striped one it was amongst the corrections. They altered cast on from 70 sts to 68 but then I read on Ravelry that someone said you needed more sts not less and had used 72. It was the way this log came out (all pulled in at the sides) that resulted in me writing it off as a lap throw , well that and the fact my yarns kept splitting.

I'm going to try knitting them all in single yarns now if I have enough.

Tina


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


I didn't get that either Edna, when they dropped those 2 sts in log 3. Seems to me it needed more. When I do it again, I am going to do the 70 sts - even that with reservations.
chek


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


I had enough trouble speezing in 68 sts! But I think 70 would have worked well. I'm not having any trouble with it at all. It isn't pulling in at all. Log 1 curled up on the sides for me but is better with the edge picked up now.

Also remember that I am using size 10 needles so tight sts haven't been a problem for me.

It just feels weird to me to start a row with Sl 2. But it's working for me anyway. I think it was Log 2 that also had a Sl st at the beginning of the row. Also 68 sts... I'll make a note of this for the furture though.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Edna, know what they say about "if it works!" LOL! 
Log 1 is my horror story and log 3 too. The rest were easy for me (tested them all a ways back). i am knitting all log 1's up at the same time like I did the main squares. I am thinking of redoing the one i already did, maybe adding a stitch or 2 in there. It is just such a tight knit for me!! Nothing pleasant about working it at all. My being a tight knitter doesn't help, either. Odd thing is, I actually like the way the wrong side of log 1 looks better than the right side. But I will use the r-side. I found the main square a breeze to knit. That is once I got square shape down. What a waste of time knitting it to 13". NINE is the magic number for me. 
chek


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

My square was 12-13 inches square. It was an easy stitch. I'll be adding 2 sts onto the logs with sl sts at the beginning. 
I'm about to go try to work on it now. I dropped a griddle on my foot this morning & it hurt bad enough to make me cry real tears!!!  After I iced it long enough to numb the pain I wrapped it with a bandage so I don't move the big toe. So I may not be on here much until it's better. 

Plus we have a viewing to go to tomorrow night for a friend who just passed away on Monday. She would have been 74 on Feb. 12th. Her service is Friday morning. Don't know if I'll make both though. Her daughter is our veterinarian. 

I'll be back when I can! Happy knitting Ladies!!


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

Gorgeous! I'm on the green log, using the designated colors, too. So glad to be past log 3!!! Your photo came out great - very well lit so the patterns show.


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

The colors look great! Can't wait to get to all of them! Thanks for the photos.


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

DRTX said:


> The colors look great! Can't wait to get to all of them! Thanks for the photos.


Yes, i love the colors too!! I am still waiting on my pea green though. It's a hard color to find. None of the stores by me stock it. They all say the same thing, "we don't stock that color." What kind of an answer is that?? But you should do well from this point on. i think we got most of the kinks worked out so it should go more smoothly now. Just have fun with it and watch the magic happen.
chek


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

I forgot that I did do one more thing different. I did the edging in crochet. When I did what the pattern called for (pickup & knit 102 stitches around all sides), I found that it started to bunch up up at the edges. I did a single crochet around the border, skipping a stitch here and there, and it worked out great...the square actually started to lay flat and the look of the edging wasn't really that much different.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MM said:


> I forgot that I did do one more thing different. I did the edging in crochet. When I did what the pattern called for (pickup & knit 102 stitches around all sides), I found that it started to bunch up up at the edges. I did a single crochet around the border, skipping a stitch here and there, and it worked out great...the square actually started to lay flat and the look of the edging wasn't really that much different.


That surprises me. I had no problem with picking up the stitches, though I didn't get exactly the 102 when I picked up evenly (= one stitch for each 'chain' selvedge stitch). I just added or subtracted the necessary stitch(es) on the one knit row.

Since I'm calling it quits with just one square, I picked up evenly all around to add the Blackberry Edging, and - after picking them all up - counted to see what I had. I had exactly 102 stitches on each side! I was surprised! One side border done, one-third of another and two more and the corners yet to do.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I took pictures of my Central Square with 3 of the Logs done but they didn't come out well at all... There was some kind of glare on most, or they were blurry & the ones that came out clear, all look black & white!!

Now, I know I didn't do the colors in the pattern but they are not black & white.

*Central Square* is black with wine
*Log 1* is black with Autumn Maize (gold)
*Log 2* is black with Asparagus (dk) & Spearmint (lt) greens
*Log 3* is black with light blue

All but the black & the wine are jewel tones & fairly bright. High contrast! I'm so disappointed!  I'll have to try to take more today in the daylight! Hope it works!! :?:


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Edna,
Yes, try taking the pictures in day light. Sounds to me like your flash didn't go off. I got a new camera which does everything but iron your clothes for you, and it's a great camera too, but i just wish i hadn't dropped my old camera. Had that one for about 17 years and she took great pictures, but she is failing badly lately so i have to work with this new camera, reluctantly.
chek


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Edna,
> Yes, try taking the pictures in day light. Sounds to me like your flash didn't go off. I got a new camera which does everything but iron your clothes for you, and it's a great camera too, but i just wish i hadn't dropped my old camera. Had that one for about 17 years and she took great pictures, but she is failing badly lately so i have to work with this new camera, reluctantly.
> chek


My flash went off but I thought it caused the glare so I turned it off. Clearer photos but not enough color. I took some this morning but use the old camera since both of our newer ones had dead batteries. They came out good. But hubby is home again so I didn't get on the computer to upload them yet. 
Now I'm getting ready to go to a viewing of a friend we just lost so it will have to wait. It's going to be fun trying to put my shoes one with this foot! It was all black & blue & swollen this morning when I got up... Doesn't hurt as much now though. Supposed to go buy some food after the viewing but not sure I'll be walking that much. 
Better get a move on!!!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> MM said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot that I did do one more thing different. I did the edging in crochet. When I did what the pattern called for (pickup & knit 102 stitches around all sides), I found that it started to bunch up up at the edges. I did a single crochet around the border, skipping a stitch here and there, and it worked out great...the square actually started to lay flat and the look of the edging wasn't really that much different.
> ...


Jessica,
I hope you'll post a photo of your "one Log Cabin square lapghan" when it's finished! Curious to see that edging you're using.


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

chek101 said:


> DRTX said:
> 
> 
> > The colors look great! Can't wait to get to all of them! Thanks for the photos.
> ...


Our JoAnn's craft store had a sale on Lion Brand yarns when this pattern came out, at almost $1 off each skein. So I ordered all of the yarn direct from JoAnn on line. I had to pay shipping, but think I still came out ahead - and got all the colors! And thank you very much for the encouragement. I'm really a pretty experienced knitter, but this pattern (and comments) have been a bit discouraging!


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Hon, guess it would sound a bit discouraging to me too if I read all that's been written here. But what it boils down to is just getting that first diagram's square right. I am talking about the 6 rectangles and one main square that make up that first bottom diagram. Everybody knits different. If five people worked the same amount of stitches to the same pattern, I bet there would be some who would turn out a larger or smaller interpretation of it. Just do your thing but make sure that first main center sguare IS square REGARDLESS of its measurements and then just fit your rectangles around that. Even if it means you might need to (maybe not) have to throw in a couple of stitches at either end to accomplish it. It IS a beautiful pattern and I happen to like it just the way it is.
Keep at it and have fun with it. 
chek


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Well, my foot is getting better. I was knitting away until I couldn't move the fingers on my right hand & had severe pain up to my elbow! (My right hand/arm is my "good" one!!) I now have on Mineral Ice & all my wrist/hand knitting gloves & my wrist warmers that I made. I hope to get back to it soon. Typing this with just a few fingers! Ouchie! 

At this rate everyone will be finished way before me!!! I was working on Log 4, which I changed to a "modified" garter slip stitch. I wanted more of the 2nd color to show so I increased the # of stitches I knit with only 1 slipped stitch between them. 
Also did many more rows of the 2nd color to make them look square. That was the 1st section. Then I'm making them even bigger squares with more knit sts between the sl sts & will either make them with more rows or turn them into wide rectangles. Not sure yet. That's where I had to stop. Will decide when I get back to it. 
Right now...break time from typing too! Crochet is SO much easier on my hands & arms!!! But I love to knit too... :roll:


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

Is anyone thinking of lining their throw? If so, can you give me some pointers? I've never lined one before so may consider it if it's not too difficult. If it weren't for all the floats, I'd consider leaving it unlined 'cause I think the back looks pretty too


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MM said:


> Is anyone thinking of lining their throw? If so, can you give me some pointers? I've never lined one before so may consider it if it's not too difficult. If it weren't for all the floats, I'd consider leaving it unlined 'cause I think the back looks pretty too


I'm not sure that I'm making the full throw. I may just stop after the first block is done as I'm having so much trouble with "knitting pains" & need to take a long break by getting back to crochet for awhile. But I will probably line the back on the one block. 
Another gal on this thread, Jessica, said she thought about using some kind of fleece. I told her I thought that was a great idea! It wouldn't be too difficult & the fleece is so soft & warm.
I would hand sew the large pc. of fleece to the back all around the edges (excluding the edging trim) & "tack" it together at the intersections, as you would tie a quilt. Seems the easiest way to do it. 
Just an idea (Jessica's) for you to ponder.


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Edna 

I can't wait til this thing is finished. I want to try my luck at knitting a lace shawl (Ashton). I 've never knitted one before and it looks like something a 'newbie'might be able to pull off


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MM said:


> Thanks Edna
> 
> I can't wait til this thing is finished. I want to try my luck at knitting a lace shawl (Ashton). I 've never knitted one before and it looks like something a 'newbie'might be able to pull off


Well, I'm surprised. I'm a fairly experienced knitter & I saw that shawl on KP & it seemed like a lot of work to me. Not so much difficult but just a lot of work. I'm a bit impatient & like to see the finished product as quickly as possible. I did make a pineapple shawl last summer that went faster than I expected though so maybe the Ashton would be like that. (?) There was a KAL for that one too not long ago. It's probably still on KP. You might find it with the search at the top of the page here.

For me, I'm back to crocheting some baby things as they go fast & I just love baby things!! Then I "need" to get back to my sweater that is still waiting for me to give it some sleeves! Before summer would be good. LOL!

I'm off to bed now but I'll be back tomorrow. Good night.


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm still on the first square, so shouldn't be thinking this far ahead to lining. But - it will have to be lined, and I was thinking of getting a sheet to avoid any seams. Now I'm wondering: when this is finished, maybe I should just frame it under glass, and hang it on the wall like a mural. I'd hate to have to kill anyone who messed it up!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

DRTX said:


> I'm still on the first square, so shouldn't be thinking this far ahead to lining. But - it will have to be lined, and I was thinking of getting a sheet to avoid any seams. Now I'm wondering: when this is finished, maybe I should just frame it under glass, and hang it on the wall like a mural. I'd hate to have to kill anyone who messed it up!


Another girl here (Chek101) is making hers just for the purpose of hanging it on her wall between 2 (?)somethings(?). I forgot what! :? Her central squares are 9x9 inches so it will fit well for her needs. 
This throw is 50x75 inches finished. I'm not sure if you can get fleece that wide?? :? You _could_ cut it into 6 pieces since you'd need to tie it at the intersections anyway. Then just sew the fleece squares together & tack it to the throw at the intersections. :wink: :idea: Just a thought. 
Don't know for sure what I'm doing yet. Both of my hands just hurt so much already.


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

In Texas, we really don't need anything as heavy as this would be with a fleece lining. That, and the lack of seams, is why I'm leaning toward a sheet. Plus, they are available in so many colors. However, since I'm on Square 1, Log 5, I have lots of time to think about it. Sorry about your hands. It's my knees that are shot!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

DRTX said:


> In Texas, we really don't need anything as heavy as this would be with a fleece lining. That, and the lack of seams, is why I'm leaning toward a sheet. Plus, they are available in so many colors. However, since I'm on Square 1, Log 5, I have lots of time to think about it. Sorry about your hands. It's my knees that are shot!


Didn't realize you were in TX, although, when I first saw your ID name the first thing I thought of was "Doctor Texas". I have an aunt in Houston. 
I think a sheet would be a great choice for warm weather climates. In PA warm is the way to go with yarn! 
Arthritis & tendonitis are the problem when I knit too much. My knees aren't great either (but I rarely knit with my knees!) :lol: :-D :wink:


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

Did you pick up and knit the border, or is that crochet? The corners look nice and crisp, which is why I thought it's crochet. I'm coming up to this phase soon.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

DRTX said:


> Did you pick up and knit the border, or is that crochet? The corners look nice and crisp, which is why I thought it's crochet. I'm coming up to this phase soon.


Who are you asking? I'm not that far.


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

Sorry, I haven't figured all this out. MM, in Arizona, who posted the photo of the first square: is that crochet? It's on p. 29. And since she's in Arizona, she'll be looking for a light liner, too. I'm almost done with log 5 on square 1, and really like the way the colors are working!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

DRTX said:


> Sorry, I haven't figured all this out. MM, in Arizona, who posted the photo of the first square: is that crochet? It's on p. 29. And since she's in Arizona, she'll be looking for a light liner, too. I'm almost done with log 5 on square 1, and really like the way the colors are working!


Ok. If you want to ask a question or comment to someone specifically, all you need to do is clcik on Quote Reply, then scroll down to the end of what they said before you type yours. 
I believe she said it was knit but I'll let her answer that.

I am taking out what I did on Log 5. I don't care for the one color in it so I want to replace it with another color that's already in the block. 
I recall you or maybe it was someone else, :?: that said Log 5 can be very tight without much give. I knit loosely but I put my finger under the float until I did 2 or 3 stitches to keep it loose. Seems to have worked.

I'm quite sure I'll have to block this thing when it's done! Some things are straight but others, not so much... I do enjoy learning the new stitches though.


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

DRTX said:


> Sorry, I haven't figured all this out. MM, in Arizona, who posted the photo of the first square: is that crochet? It's on p. 29. And since she's in Arizona, she'll be looking for a light liner, too. I'm almost done with log 5 on square 1, and really like the way the colors are working!


DR...I did a single crochet around the border. It was much easier than picking up 408 stitches, plus I could make adjustments to allow it to lay flatter.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not up to page 31 yet, so I probably shouldn't post yet. It is, however, encouraging to me to realize so many others are having trouble with this pattern. Thank you Jessica-Jean for giving "permission" to make changes. Your insight into the basic square was very helpful. I think I'm going to pull it out and just begin over with your comments in mind. The one thing that stands in the way is the lining it. I so wish I hadn't spent the money. Or maybe I'll just exchange it and work on a sampler style. Pages 21=31 in the morning. Thanks all.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

It is beautiful, the work looks very nice. You should be proud of yourself. This KAL is really proving to be a challenge for a lot of us! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi EdnaD1, I agree with your about the color for the 5th log. I don't know if you saw my post but I had to redo log 3 because even though at the time I thought I was knitting loosely, it wasn't loose enough. I added 4 stitches to the cast on. It now lays smoothly with the other pieces.

I'd like to add you to my buddies list if it is OK with you, so we can talk about this afghan?


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm also thinking about a backing. I'm thinking about using flannel that has been preshrunk. I don't mind seeming it and I've been thinking about how to hide the side seems when my mind wanders while I'm knitting. Initially I thought all the carry-overs would be an invitation to little fingers, but I'll see what I think once I'm done! I just realized a flannel sheet might be a good solution.

Also, let me add that I had lost touch with this group that are working on this project, so I have added you (EdnaD1, DRTX, umozabeads) to my buddy list so I can reach out. I hope it is OK with you all.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I just got my email from Lion Brand and this afghan is featured.


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

All I can say is WOW! I hope mine looks this nice.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

knit2p2 said:


> Hi EdnaD1, I agree with your about the color for the 5th log. I don't know if you saw my post but I had to redo log 3 because even though at the time I thought I was knitting loosely, it wasn't loose enough. I added 4 stitches to the cast on. It now lays smoothly with the other pieces.
> 
> I'd like to add you to my buddies list if it is OK with you, so we can talk about this afghan?


Hi Knit2p2,
I didn't use any of the colors in the pattern. I like the orange shades & some of the others but I don't like olive grn or pea grn shades. I also want it to coordinate with my living room, which has 2 grns, burgundy, off white, taupe & some black touches.

I'm using black as my main background color & wine, lt grn, dk grn, gold, bone & lt blue. I tried to add a rose color to Log 5 but didn't like it since it isn't anywhere else in the block. So I'm using the lt grn instead. But I'm thinking maybe the gold would have been better. :?: *Too much thinking involved with this one!!* :lol:

I looked at Log 6 & it looks like it might also be 3 colors. Ugh! If it is, I'll use the black, wine & gold for that one. Wine & black were my center square colors so I'm using them in the last 2 logs to bring it together more.

I added 2 stitches to Log 5 & so far it's good. I just K1 extra at each end on every row. Keep in mind that I'm doing mine with *size 10 needles*...

I'd be pleased to be on your buddy list!! I'm not sure how far I'll go with this project but anything I can do to help, I will try. I wish Jessica-Jean was still with us. She provided a ton of information & tips that worked well...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

knit2p2 said:


> I just got my email from Lion Brand and this afghan is featured.


What email from Lion Brand? I get their newletter & just got one yesterday but I didn't see this on it... Is there a picture of it flat so you can see all the blocks?? If so, can you post it? That would be great! :thumbup:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Edna,
How's your aches and pains? I've been doing a lot of knitting the last few days and my shoulders and wrists are now complaining so I've been reading today instead.
Just come back from the optician, I have now been told I need glasses, I'm 48 so not unexpected but still an expense I could do without.

I decided to do my throw in 3 colours. This means I don't need to use double threads and these colours match my colour scheme.
I'm using dark brown, bronze and cream and I will probably add a touch of black once in each of the 6 squares as I want to edge it all in black. I have re knit square 1 and logs 1,2+3 and am now trying to decide whether to follow the pattern or go with a new slip stitch pattern for log 4 (I just don't like the stripes). I got this far on the weekend but then undid everything back to square 1 as the tension was out on log 2 and 3.

I much prefer knitting with the solid yarn but it is now coming out full size (1st square 12x12). I'm still not sure log 2 works as it has come out a bit loose but I'm hoping to pull it into a better shape with log 4. I'll post a picture when I've finished this first square.
Tina x


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

I saw this pattern posted yesterday and just LOVE it! I hope to make it someday, but can't do another KAL at this point (have too many afghans already in progress).


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Edna,
> How's your aches and pains? I've been doing a lot of knitting the last few days and my shoulders and wrists are now complaining so I've been reading today instead.
> Just come back from the optician, I have now been told I need glasses, I'm 48 so not unexpected but still an expense I could do without.
> 
> ...


Hi Tina,
Was wondering where you've been.
Not so great...Have been knitting way too much & even with breaks in between, I feel it anyway. More trouble with my right wrist now than the left. Between knitting & typing, I'm a mess!!

Plus it seems that my left foot _must_ have a fracture after all. It's been 6 days since I dropped the griddle on it & although most of the bruising is gone, it isn't doing well. 2 days ago I heard & felt a snap in it. It's been hurting more since then. There was probably a hairline fracture that I ignored & it could have gotten bigger? Today I decided to wrap it tightly in an Ace bandage. (And a huge old slipper!) :lol: I hope it heals right.

Sorry to hear that your aches & pain aren't much better! You're 48 & just getting your first glasses?? You are lucky! I've had them on & off since 3rd grade & I'll be 60 on March 4th! 
A few years ago I had to have emergency Glaucoma surgery to save my sight. I had the kind that can blind you suddenly & permanently without warning... I'm still at risk for the less serious kind to pop up but I see the surgeon at least twice a year to be sure all it still well. I NEED MY EYES!!! Now I have diabetic cataracts...

Log 5 can get tight so I'm holding my finger under each float while knitting the next 2 or 3 sts & then stretching it all out each time to keep them loose. It's working fine BUT OUCHIE!!! It's rough on my fingers! I still have about 1 to 2 inches to do on it. Then I'm on to Log 6, which appears to also be 3 colors so I'm expecting it to be a bear too!! :? 
One of those times that I really hope I'm "wrong"!

When you say you are using 3 colors, do you mean each log in one color only or combining them in each with 2 or 3 colors?? :?: I love your color choices BTW!!! They sound elegant!

I used slip stitch replacements for Logs 1 & 4. I didn't like log 3 much but I wasn't up to taking it out so it is what it is... I did, however, end up taking out the few rows of Log 5 that I had to change one of the colors.

I've reached the point where I just want to finish the first block!!! :-( I've pretty much had it for awhile! I'll _have to_ block it & I don't like to do that. 
I'm starting to think that Chek101 has the right idea... She's making this in sections to crochet together later. She posted photos a few pages back & they look good.

I didn't start out to do this KAL in the first place but found with all the problems others were having, that I wanted to see what was up with it. NOW I know! I was just looking around on KP & found it. I love quilt blocks & had been looking for a Log Cabin Block for a long time & here it was!

I was _supposed to_ work on my sweater sleeves!!! So I think when this block is done that I will take a well deserved break & then finish my poor but patiently waiting sweater! _*Before*_ summer!!! :lol:

Anyway, I hope you feel better soon. I'm going to wrap some menthol pads around my wrists, put on my knitter's support gloves & then wrist warmers. If _that_ doesn't do the trick, I give up!! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

knit2p2 said:


> Hi, I'm also thinking about a backing. I'm thinking about using flannel that has been preshrunk. I don't mind seeming it and I've been thinking about how to hide the side seems when my mind wanders while I'm knitting. Initially I thought all the carry-overs would be an invitation to little fingers, but I'll see what I think once I'm done! I just realized a flannel sheet might be a good solution.
> 
> Also, let me add that I had lost touch with this group that are working on this project, so I have added you (EdnaD1, DRTX, umozabeads) to my buddy list so I can reach out. I hope it is OK with you all.


Yes, thanks for including me. Since Lion Brand reposted this pattern, there will be newcomers - if they can find this site. I saw Jessica-Jean's review, tracked her down through that, and she led me here. Thanks, Jessica-Jean!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

DRTX said:


> knit2p2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I'm also thinking about a backing. I'm thinking about using flannel that has been preshrunk. I don't mind seeming it and I've been thinking about how to hide the side seems when my mind wanders while I'm knitting. Initially I thought all the carry-overs would be an invitation to little fingers, but I'll see what I think once I'm done! I just realized a flannel sheet might be a good solution.
> ...


I didn't know that Lion Brand reposted this pattern!! Does it have a new photo too? Can I find it on their website?? Thanks! Edna


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Tina,
Was wondering where you've been.
Not so great...Have been knitting way too much & even with breaks in between, I feel it anyway. More trouble with my right wrist now than the left. Between knitting & typing, I'm a mess!!

Plus it seems that my left foot _must_ have a fracture after all. It's been 6 days since I dropped the griddle on it & although most of the bruising is gone, it isn't doing well. 2 days ago I heard & felt a snap in it. It's been hurting more since then. There was probably a hairline fracture that I ignored & it could have gotten bigger? Today I decided to wrap it tightly in an Ace bandage. (And a huge old slipper!) :lol: I hope it heals right.

Sorry to hear that your aches & pain aren't much better! You're 48 & just getting your first glasses?? You are lucky! I've had them on & off since 3rd grade & I'll be 60 on March 4th! 
A few years ago I had to have emergency Glaucoma surgery to save my sight. I had the kind that can blind you suddenly & permanently without warning... I'm still at risk for the less serious kind to pop up but I see the surgeon at least twice a year to be sure all it still well. I NEED MY EYES!!! Now I have diabetic cataracts...

Log 5 can get tight so I'm holding my finger under each float while knitting the next 2 or 3 sts & then stretching it all out each time to keep them loose. It's working fine BUT OUCHIE!!! It's rough on my fingers! I still have about 1 to 2 inches to do on it. Then I'm on to Log 6, which appears to also be 3 colors so I'm expecting it to be a bear too!! :? 
One of those times that I really hope I'm "wrong"!

When you say you are using 3 colors, do you mean each log in one color only or combining them in each with 2 or 3 colors?? :?: I love your color choices BTW!!! They sound elegant!

I used slip stitch replacements for Logs 1 & 4. I didn't like log 3 much but I wasn't up to taking it out so it is what it is... I did, however, end up taking out the few rows of Log 5 that I had to change one of the colors.

I've reached the point where I just want to finish the first block!!! :-( I've pretty much had it for awhile! I'll _have to_ block it & I don't like to do that. 
I'm starting to think that Chek101 has the right idea... She's making this in sections to crochet together later. She posted photos a few pages back & they look good.

I didn't start out to do this KAL in the first place but found with all the problems others were having, that I wanted to see what was up with it. NOW I know! I was just looking around on KP & found it. I love quilt blocks & had been looking for a Log Cabin Block for a long time & here it was!

I was _supposed to_ work on my sweater sleeves!!! So I think when this block is done that I will take a well deserved break & then finish my poor but patiently waiting sweater! _*Before*_ summer!!! :lol:

Anyway, I hope you feel better soon. I'm going to wrap some menthol pads around my wrists, put on my knitter's support gloves & then wrist warmers. If _that_ doesn't do the trick, I give up!! :lol:  :lol:[/quote]

Hi Edna sorry to hear your no better. Shouldn't you get that foot checked out at A + E? It sounds very painful. 
I've had joint problems since I reached puberty. Knees and wrists were my major problems back then. In more recent years my elbows and shoulders and now and again my back gives me problems as well as the wrists and knees. I have 'loose joints' so I'm told by those who are supposed to know.
I cope with the pain for a while but then turn to codeine. It helps when things get rough. I can cope with all the aches but when my shoulders play up I'm basically useless I can't use that arm at all it is to do with trapped nerves; as the shoulder slips out and back in it traps them- all I know is it is excruciating pain and I try to avoid it at all cost. I used to take paracetamol and ibuprofen but when I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes 2 years ago they wouldn't let me use ibuprofen and put me on codeine along with paracetamol.

The colours I am using for the throw are a mix. Log 1 and 4 will be one colour but the rest are a mix.
Well I'd better sign off for tonight everyone here has gone to bed even the dog! 
I'll be back on tomorrow. 
Take care of those aches and get your foot looked at.

Tina x


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Found these interesting slip stitches. I was reading the daily digest from KP today when I came across a woman who wanted suggestions as to what to knit aboard a long flight. Another woman replied that she might want to try making a ballband dishcloth which is made using textured slip stitches and attached the url. Looks very textured, too!
The woman attached the url. Here it is if you want to take a look at it. I put two urls here. One takes you to the pattern for the ballband dishcloth, the other to the textured slip stitches. Oh, and I also attached the photo the woman put in her post here in KP showing her ballband dishcloth.

Chek ... click below: (don't know if that 2nd one will work. If not it's somewhere there where the first url will take you).

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ballband-dishcloth

Textured Slip Stitch


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Tina,
> Was wondering where you've been.
> Not so great...Have been knitting way too much & even with breaks in between, I feel it anyway. More trouble with my right wrist now than the left. Between knitting & typing, I'm a mess!!
> 
> ...


Hi Edna sorry to hear your no better. Shouldn't you get that foot checked out at A + E? It sounds very painful. 
I've had joint problems since I reached puberty. Knees and wrists were my major problems back then. In more recent years my elbows and shoulders and now and again my back gives me problems as well as the wrists and knees. I have 'loose joints' so I'm told by those who are supposed to know.
I cope with the pain for a while but then turn to codeine. It helps when things get rough. I can cope with all the aches but when my shoulders play up I'm basically useless I can't use that arm at all it is to do with trapped nerves; as the shoulder slips out and back in it traps them- all I know is it is excruciating pain and I try to avoid it at all cost. I used to take paracetamol and ibuprofen but when I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes 2 years ago they wouldn't let me use ibuprofen and put me on codeine along with paracetamol.

The colours I am using for the throw are a mix. Log 1 and 4 will be one colour but the rest are a mix.
Well I'd better sign off for tonight everyone here has gone to bed even the dog! 
I'll be back on tomorrow. 
Take care of those aches and get your foot looked at.

Tina x[/quote]

A + E I assume is an emergency room in England? It would cost me too much to go there, even with my insurance. If it isn't better by Friday I'll see my doctor about it. I "should" have gone when it happened last week! Trying not to be a baby but that can sometimes cause more trouble later. I should know that by now!

Your shoulder sounds like mine!! I have an "Impinged" rotator cuff that basically pinches the nerves. I lose use of the entire arm, hand & fingers when it flares up! And even the numbness is very painful... As you said, it's becomes useless. It lasts from 2 days to 3 weeks at a time! 
I have found that a sling helps. It takes the pressure off of the shoulder joint & lets things go back in place. Have you tried that yet?

I was diagnosed with Type 2 diabetes last June. My doctor said I can take Advil, which is ibuprofen. But when my pain is too bad from the shoulder, or the fibromyalgia or the diabetic neuopathy, or knitting, which irretates my arthritis & tendonitis, I have to take Daypro, an NSAID. I just have to be careful not to take too much so my stomach doesn't bleed.

I can't wait to see your square done!! I want to see those colors together...
I always forget that you are about 5 hours ahead of us here so, goodnight... Hubby is off work tomorrow but I'm sure he'll take a few naps so I'll be around. Feel better!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Found these interesting slip stitches. I was reading the daily digest from KP today when I came across a woman who wanted suggestions as to what to knit aboard a long flight. Another woman replied that she might want to try making a ballband dishcloth which is made using textured slip stitches and attached the url. Looks very textured, too!
> The woman attached the url. Here it is if you want to take a look at it. I put two urls here. One takes you to the pattern for the ballband dishcloth, the other to the textured slip stitches. Oh, and I also attached the photo the woman put in her post here in KP showing her ballband dishcloth.
> 
> Chek ... click below: (don't know if that 2nd one will work. If not it's somewhere there where the first url will take you).
> ...


Hi Chek,
This looks like the Brick Stitch that Jessica talked about early on in the KAL. I did it then & really like it. I did it with Stockinette St instead of Garter though. It also looks similar to Log 5 st on the throw...I'll check it out. Thanks!!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> DRTX said:
> 
> 
> > knit2p2 said:
> ...


I just checked on Lion Brand for the pattern & it looks the same to me as before. And the same photo. I copied a review from someone who did it. Here it is:

*Ratings and Reviews* 
Pattern Average Rating: 4.1 (based on 35 reviews)

*Slip Stitch Sampler Throw Reviewed by lisa rawas on 2011-12-26* 
This is one frustrating pattern, given all the corrections and colour switches. I used the corrected number of stitches and substituted Honey for the Pea Green (very ugly resulting combination - my knitting group and I went hunting in the store for a substitute!). Honey is a standard Vanna colour. I have attached a picture of square one. Be careful to knit loosely and go up one needle size for log 3 and log 5 to compensate for the tightness of the pattern. I also pearled on row one after picking up stitches because I liked the look better, but that is a matter of choice.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

sharmend said:


> I saw this pattern posted yesterday and just LOVE it! I hope to make it someday, but can't do another KAL at this point (have too many afghans already in progress).


Just take the time to read the comments about all the problems with it first. A lot of them have been worked out but it still isn't a "perfect pattern" by any means. If you decide to do it, I wish you luck & lots of patience.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

> I can't wait to see your square done!! I want to see those colors together...
> I always forget that you are about 5 hours ahead of us here so, goodnight... Hubby is off work tomorrow but I'm sure he'll take a few naps so I'll be around. Feel better!


Hi Edna,
Here are some pics of the current square and yarn


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin 63 said:


> > I can't wait to see your square done!! I want to see those colors together...
> > I always forget that you are about 5 hours ahead of us here so, goodnight... Hubby is off work tomorrow but I'm sure he'll take a few naps so I'll be around. Feel better!
> 
> 
> ...


OH WOW Tina!!! Love the colors!!! I forgot you were using chenille! Your log 2 looks like it fits perfectly... Are you using a larger needle size with it? I'm using US size 10 = 6mm with 4 ply worsted weight. My hands can't handle anything smaller than a size 9 anymore. That's ok though, as it makes things go faster for me. ;-) 
What size needles are you using? :?:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> OH WOW Tina!!! Love the colors!!! I forgot you were using chenille! Your log 2 looks like it fits perfectly... Are you using a larger needle size with it? I'm using US size 10 = 6mm with 4 ply worsted weight. My hands can't handle anything smaller than a size 9 anymore. That's ok though, as it makes things go faster for me. ;-)
> What size needles are you using? :?:


Hi, I'm using a 4.5mm needle. I frogged back all of log 3 again as I wasn't happy with the tension , I have now altered the pattern, I have just bound it off I used 3 colours instead of 2 it seems to have gone OK . What pattern did you substitute for log 4 ? I find using non slip stitch patterns seem to bring it out too thin for me. I don't like my log1 but refuse to knit it again.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > OH WOW Tina!!! Love the colors!!! I forgot you were using chenille! Your log 2 looks like it fits perfectly... Are you using a larger needle size with it? I'm using US size 10 = 6mm with 4 ply worsted weight. My hands can't handle anything smaller than a size 9 anymore. That's ok though, as it makes things go faster for me. ;-)
> ...


I would have thought that size needle, US 7, would be small for chenille yarn.

I used Swiss Check Slip Stitch for my Log 1. The original pattern was not a slip stitch there either.
I used Garter Slip Stitch (dishcloth pattern) for Log 4, _BUT_ I made it with 2 x 2 instead of 1 x 1 sts. (too much black to show the gold with 1 x 1.) It's similar to Log 2 but with 2 colors & Garter st rather than Stockinette st.

My Log 3 is from the pattern & it's a 2 color "stripe" that looks like a ribbing to me. Not crazy about it but it will do. How did you manage to get 3 colors into that one?? I guess if I counted the stripes I could figure it out.

If I don't like Log 6 as written then I'll try to the Brioche Honeycomb in 2 colors. I've only ever done it in one before.

I'm not ripping out anything again!! I'm at the point where my husband's famous phrase applies to me too: "It's good enough!" :lol: That's unusual for me but my hands just can't take much more... I couldn't even work on finishing Log 5 last night! :thumbdown:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> I would have thought that size needle, US 7, would be small for chenille yarn.
> 
> I used Swiss Check Slip Stitch for my Log 1. The original pattern was not a slip stitch there either.
> I used Garter Slip Stitch (dishcloth pattern) for Log 4, _BUT_ I made it with 2 x 2 instead of 1 x 1 sts. (too much black to show the gold with 1 x 1.) It's similar to Log 2 but with 2 colors & Garter st rather than Stockinette st.
> ...


Hi, I used 3 colours but kept the stripe I did 2 stripes but used 2 colours on 2nd stripe. It is mainly brown and bronze with 2 rows of the cream . It looks quite effective.

As log 2 was essentially a check I didn't go with that one but I do enjoy using multiple colours so I will have another look in my books for a suitable alternative for log 4.
I went with 4.5mm needles as that was what the yarn band asked for I thought a 5mm at the least too, but it seams to be working OK.
Log 5 is another check so I think I'll enjoy that one.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > I would have thought that size needle, US 7, would be small for chenille yarn.
> ...


What did you replace Log 2 with then?


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I just substituted a basket weave pattern (not a slip stitch pattern) it came out too loose but I was hoping the other logs would help it but it wasn't enough.

I have to go do the weekly shop this evening so I can't see me doing anymore knitting today. But then I did knit from 1pm till 4:30 pm today so it's probably enough for today anyway, My little finger on my left hand was locking up which was why I stopped earlier. 

I'm waiting for a customer before I can do the shopping, waiting is the worst side of my job. (I own and run a boarding cattery)

So if I disappear that's where I will have gone.


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

EdnaD1 said:


> DRTX said:
> 
> 
> > knit2p2 said:
> ...


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

No Edna, it's the same stuff. Though they did put an explanation under the photo saying the photo is upside down. Which is impossible. I know it doesn't matter to you guys because you are doing your own thing with this pattern, but it matters to me because they are wrong, period! There is no way something in a bottom left hand corner can wind up in the top RIGHT hand corner UNLESS you mirror the image, OR you flip it over on the reverse side which is NOT the same as turning it upside down. 
Simple test:
Take a piece of paper, put an X in the left hand bottom corner. Turn it upside down. It is now in the upper right hand corner. This means square 1 should start from the top if they want the diagram to match up with the photo which of course it now does not. Sorry but my brain can not accept their explanation. This bugs me!!!
chek


----------



## chek101 (Oct 18, 2011)

PS:
I had sent them an email explaining that photo was NOT upside down and couldn't be. They wrote back convincing me that the photo was indeed upside down which is why they added that caption under the photo now. But after reviewing it again, I must have been tired that day I agreed with them because I just now sent them another email (LOL) asking them to perform a certain test. Let's see what happens with that. If they can make the test i gave them make that first bottom left hand square appear in the upper left hand corner, then man ... my perception has got to be slipping and I know it is NOT! Science is my bag as they say. I'm a detail freak! This really tics me off!
chek


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


Thanks for posting. It seems easy enough to do the Honeycomb Brioche and it has a nice texture.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

chek101 said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Edna! That was the site I couldn't remember!
> ...


I am only on the third log as I had to frog that one and begin with a needle two sizes up, but my plan is to continue according to the pattern. One log at a time and when the first block is done I'll reassess.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

MM said:


> I hope I'm doing this right...Never posted to a board before  Anyway, I'm also knitting this throw and absolutely love it (after a few grrr moments). Log 3 is a horror but I was able to overcome the 'pulling' issue by adding 2 more stitches (which is what the original pattern called for anyway). Other than that, I followed the pattern as written including the colors. It's turning out really pretty I think
> 
> Am also attempting to post a pic though I don't know if I'm doing it right so it may not come across


You are giving me hope! It looks great!


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

anne of green gables said:


> MM said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I'm doing this right...Never posted to a board before  Anyway, I'm also knitting this throw and absolutely love it (after a few grrr moments). Log 3 is a horror but I was able to overcome the 'pulling' issue by adding 2 more stitches (which is what the original pattern called for anyway). Other than that, I followed the pattern as written including the colors. It's turning out really pretty I think
> ...


Thank you, Anne. I'm up to my 4th square and so far everything is going good except for that miserable log 3 lol. For some reason, adding 2 more stitches stopped working... I'm going to try 2 more stitches and go up 1 needle size for that log. Other than that, I'm really happy with the way it's turning out


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm so impressed with you all's creativeness--colors and textures.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MM said:


> anne of green gables said:
> 
> 
> > MM said:
> ...


I still can't find your photos... :-( What page are they on MM??
You're on the 4th square already?? Wow! That's dedication! :thumbup: 
I've just taken off 2 days from this to rest my hands/wrists & my eyes! :roll: For me, sometimes it's just best to *"Step Awaaayyy from The Afghan!"* :lol: 
With hubby home yesterday it was tough to concentrate so I made myself new wrist warmers instead. He'll be off to work tonight so maybe I can get back to it. I got my cleaning done this morning so I 'should' be a FREE woman tonight!!! :lol: :wink: :lol: It should be a "sit on my fanny" night. 
I hope I can find your photos!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Quote"I still can't find your photos... What page are they on MM??"

MM's photo of her first square was on page 29.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Quote"I still can't find your photos... What page are they on MM??"
> 
> MM's photo of her first square was on page 29.


Thanks Tina! I did see it before. I guess I thought she put up more since then. 
How are you feeling today? 
I took off 2 days & think I'm on the mend for awhile.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Thanks Tina! I did see it before. I guess I thought she put up more since then.
> How are you feeling today?
> I took off 2 days & think I'm on the mend for awhile.


Hi Edna, Today I'm just frustrated. I've been searching the web and looking through books trying to find a stitch pattern to use for log 4. I was thinking of keeping it mainly one colour with perhaps a little contrast colour (brown with a little cream). I don't want to do a pattern too similar to those already in use but I want a slipped stitch pattern as I like the thickness. I have now more or less decided to go with the honeycombe stitch that I used on my original square as log 1.
I've had a busy day at the cattery today so I knew knitting was out this morning but I wanted to get some knitting done this evening so I wanted it sorted. Now my hubby and son's are making enquiries as to what's for tea so knitting will have to wait a little longer.
My right shoulder is still a bit stiff but useable. My headache will get worse when I start knitting but I want to get past this log as I want to start 5 and 6. I'm hoping my glasses when they are ready will help with the headaches. How's your foot?


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Tina! I did see it before. I guess I thought she put up more since then.
> ...


Did you look at all the slip stitch patterns on knittingfool.com? There are lots of them using 2 colors & multi-colors. I couldn't believe how many were there!! I posted it & then Jessica-Jean posted the link for it. I don't recall what pages but I think somewhere in the middle of all this.

I used the written pattern for the central square. What about the Brick Stitch? It's rectangles but offset like 'bricks' would be. Check101 posted some dishcloths in it. At least that's what it looks like to me. I did the stitch back when Jessica talked about it & I liked it. 
What exactly is your "cattery"? A shelter/rescue, or a kennel where people can board their cats?

I'm sorry to hear that your shoulder is still not right. I know it can take forever sometimes! You are probably doing too much! Shopping, cooking, etc... It needs rest!
I think the glasses may help the headaches. I hope so!

My foot still hurts, even when I lift it & my slipper touches it there, it's sore. My doctor is gone for the day already! It's 1:48 pm here & he was gone before noon!! It will have to wait until Monday now. I can walk, carefully... Maybe I'll soak it tonight to see if it helps at all.

Check out that knittingfool.com site.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Rockrose said:


> Slip Stitch Throw KAL
> I'm looking for anybody who is working on this throw or intends to soon. Hope to hear from you!


Wow! It's been awhile since this got started. You started it but I haven't seen you on in the 35 pages. Did you do it?


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > tintin63 said:
> ...


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Edna,
We have kennels for dogs but catteries for cats. It does cost a lot to look after dogs not so much for cats but rises in insurance and heating as well as the license fee and inspection fees has meant we had to raise our prices last year. We charge about $9 a dy to look after a cat but if I put my dog in the kennels they are asking $18 -$20 / night.

I didn't want to look after dogs, one is enough for me . Cats are not so much trouble.

I'm signing off for now but may pop back on before bed, take care of your aches & pains.

Happy Knitting.

Tina x


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

anne of green gables said:


> chek101 said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica-Jean said:
> ...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

DRTX said:


> anne of green gables said:
> 
> 
> > chek101 said:
> ...


I'm sticking to the pattern as well. Even with the 'pull' of log 3, it really looks fantastic with the color combo's provided in the pattern. I'm using 70 stitches and went up 1 needle size for log 3 and so far it seems to be working relatively well <keeping my fingers crossed though>


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

Just finished log 5 and will pick up stitches for log 6 today. Love the way the colors look! I know the pea green got some negative comments. Perhaps the marketing dept. should have named it antique gold. It looks quite nice worked with the chocolate and rust. I went to circular needles way back on log 2. It's much easier to monitor the tightness of the rows when the stitches can be spread out. It will be fascinating to see how the patterns look in the different colors used on square 2. Oops, don't want to get ahead of myself!


----------



## Rockrose (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome to the KAL. I'm just starting log 3. So far everything has gone well. Fingers crossed.


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

MM said:


> I hope I'm doing this right...Never posted to a board before  Anyway, I'm also knitting this throw and absolutely love it (after a few grrr moments). Log 3 is a horror but I was able to overcome the 'pulling' issue by adding 2 more stitches (which is what the original pattern called for anyway). Other than that, I followed the pattern as written including the colors. It's turning out really pretty I think
> 
> Am also attempting to post a pic though I don't know if I'm doing it right so it may not come across


Dear MM - Just started on log 6 and the instructions don't seem right:\6th Log
With RS facing and H, pick up and k102 sts evenly spaced across side edge of 5th Log and bind-off edge of 4th Log.
Knit 1 row.
Row 1 (RS): With E, *k2, sl 2 wyib, k2; rep from * to end of row.
Row 2: *P2, sl 2wyif, p2; rep from * to end of row.
Rows 3 and 4: With H, knit.
Row 5: With I, *sl 1 wyib, k4, sl 1 wyib; rep from * to end of row.
Row 6: *Sl 1 wyif, p4, sl1 wyif; rep from * to end of row.
Rows 7 and 8: With H, knit.
It's mixing a pattern on an even number of stitches with a pattern that unever. Your photo shows that the alternating shades of purple are symmetrical - and that won't happen with these directions! How did you do it? Looks like both shades of purple are four stitches, and that's now what it states. Bummer. Please help!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

DRTX said:


> MM said:
> 
> 
> > I hope I'm doing this right...Never posted to a board before  Anyway, I'm also knitting this throw and absolutely love it (after a few grrr moments). Log 3 is a horror but I was able to overcome the 'pulling' issue by adding 2 more stitches (which is what the original pattern called for anyway). Other than that, I followed the pattern as written including the colors. It's turning out really pretty I think
> ...


Hi DRTX. 
I'll be doing Log 6 soon so this caught my eye. I just counted the sts in the pattern as you typed it & it seems there are 6 sts in each row, which is even, so I think they should come out even with 102, not? I'll try a swatch of it tonight to see what happens. I don't know if it'll be different with all the 102 but it shouldn't. I'll let you what "I" come up with. I'm also curious to see what MM says about hers.
Edna


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

EdnaD1 said:


> DRTX said:
> 
> 
> > MM said:
> ...


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

DRTX said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > DRTX said:
> ...


I never noticed how the pattern matched up with the # of stitches; just followed it and it turned out right. If you notice though, it's just the start that is different (so the colors aren't on top of eachother) but the rows are identical once you get passed that. 2 stitches are slipped and 4 stitches are knitted across...it just looks weird because of the start of the rows


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

MM said:


> DRTX said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

DRTX said:


> MM said:
> 
> 
> > DRTX said:
> ...


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

MM or Edna - Please post the instructions for log 6. My pattern is not the same as MMs.


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

DRTX said:


> MM or Edna - Please post the instructions for log 6. My pattern is not the same as MMs.


Here's what I'm using:

With RS facing and H, pick up and k102 sts evenly spaced across side edge of 5th Log and bind-off edge of 4th Log.
Knit 1 row.
Row 1 (RS): With E, *k2, sl 2 wyib, k2; rep from * to end of row.
Row 2: *P2, sl 2wyif, p2; rep from * to end of row.
Rows 3 and 4: With H, knit.
Row 5: With I, *sl 1 wyib, k4, sl 1 wyib; rep from * to end of row.
Row 6: *Sl 1 wyif, p4, sl1 wyif; rep from * to end of row.
Rows 7 and 8: With H, knit.
Rep Rows 1-8 until 6th Log measures 4 in. (10 cm), end with a Row 4 or a Row 8.
Bind off.

On the 1st pattern row, it says to *k2, sl2, k2..Since this is a repeat, it will actually turn out to be a k4, sl2 across after the first k2. It's kind of confusing since you would expect to see k4 somewhere but because the repeat starts & ends with a k2, you end up with k4. The beginning and end of the row will end in K2's.

On the 2nd 'pattern' row (where you pick up purple), it's the exact same pattern but, again, you just start the row different by slipping the first stitch. Because the pattern is a repeat (*sl1, k4, sl1) you will end up with the k4, sl2 pattern again. This row will start and end with sl 1 but everything else is the same.

If you follow the pattern exactly, it will come out fine. The k4 'windows' should straddle perfectly over eachother. Hope this help


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MM said:


> DRTX said:
> 
> 
> > MM or Edna - Please post the instructions for log 6. My pattern is not the same as MMs.
> ...


The only thing I would change that MM said is, that by the (2nd pattern row) she means it is actually *Row 5.* That's where the sl1 first & last stitch are.

I did it with just the K2 across & knew it was wrong. I thought there should have been an * after the sl1 wyib on the 1st row. Then I tried it exactly as it says & it came out right.

*Personally, I would have written it this way:* _Notice the changes to the * placement this way._

Row 1 (RS): _With E,_ k2, *sl 2 wyib, K4; rep from * to last 4 sts & end with sl 2, K2.

Row 2: P2, *sl 2 wyif, P4; rep from * to last 4 sts & end with sl 2, P2.

Rows 3 and 4: _With H,_ knit.

Row 5: _With I,_ sl 1 wyib, *k4, sl2 wyib; rep from * to last 5 st & end with k4, sl 1 wyib.

Row 6: Sl 1 wyif, *p4, sl2 wyif; rep from * to last 5 st & end with p4, sl 1 wyib.

Rows 7 and 8: _With H,_ knit.

I think it breaks it up better to make it easier to understand. That's how I read it in my head while working on it. 
Give it a try this way to see if it's any easier for you. :-D 
Edna


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

EdnaD1 said:


> MM said:
> 
> 
> > DRTX said:
> ...


Edna...That makes so much more sense than the pattern instructions!!


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

EdnaD1 said:


> MM said:
> 
> 
> > DRTX said:
> ...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MM said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > MM said:
> ...


Thanks! I hoped so. It's the way it turns out in the end so why not just write it that way? The pattern has many confusing areas so I just try to work them out until they make sense to me & I make notes.

I see that DRTX hit Quote Reply but didn't write anything. I hope she printed it to give it a try.


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes, thank you to all. I did print out Edna's revised log 6, which makes so much more sense than the pattern as written. It seems that they've everything possible to make this afghan complicated! I hope that MM is close to finishing square 2, and will post a photo. That was very helpful for square 1. I'm going to try the pick up /bind off edging, just because I've done it that ay before. If it doesn't work, I'll go back to crochet. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the squares!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

DRTX said:


> Yes, thank you to all. I did print out Edna's revised log 6, which makes so much more sense than the pattern as written. It seems that they've everything possible to make this afghan complicated! I hope that MM is close to finishing square 2, and will post a photo. That was very helpful for square 1. I'm going to try the pick up /bind off edging, just because I've done it that ay before. If it doesn't work, I'll go back to crochet. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the squares!


I really hope you were able to do log 6 easier now. 
One thing I've found that makes picking up stitches easier is to use a much smaller needle size. Then you can just knit onto your regular size from the smaller one & continue from there... I'm knitting with size 10 needles but do my pick ups with size 3. Didn't have to be that small but they were the handiest ones nearby to grab. 
My hands are feeling well enough now to give knitting a try again tonight. Really would like to finish Log 5 & move on to Log 6!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Edna, Just my opinion but I have found it easier to pick up the stitches with a crochet hook and then load them onto the circular/ straight needle.

Tina x


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Edna, Just my opinion but I have found it easier to pick up the stitches with a crochet hook and then load them onto the circular/ straight needle.
> 
> Tina x


Yes Tina, that works well too. I've done it both ways. If you pick up the working yarn with the hook (make a loop with it), do you count that as the 'knit' part of "pick up & knit"?


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

DRTX said:


> Yes, thank you to all. I did print out Edna's revised log 6, which makes so much more sense than the pattern as written. It seems that they've everything possible to make this afghan complicated! I hope that MM is close to finishing square 2, and will post a photo. That was very helpful for square 1. I'm going to try the pick up /bind off edging, just because I've done it that ay before. If it doesn't work, I'll go back to crochet. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the squares!


Here are my pics for square 2 and 3. I'm almost finished with square 4 (on 6th log).


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MM said:


> DRTX said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, thank you to all. I did print out Edna's revised log 6, which makes so much more sense than the pattern as written. It seems that they've everything possible to make this afghan complicated! I hope that MM is close to finishing square 2, and will post a photo. That was very helpful for square 1. I'm going to try the pick up /bind off edging, just because I've done it that ay before. If it doesn't work, I'll go back to crochet. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the squares!
> ...


Just beautiful work MM!!! They seem to lay so nice & flat. 
Almost finished with Log 6 of your 4th square already?!? I haven't been able to put that much time into this with having to take so many breaks for a few days at a time for sore hands... 

I think when I finish the 1st square that I will have to get back to the sleeves on my sweater before I get started on anything else... :roll:

What stitch did you use for Log 1 of Square 3??? (yellow or gold colored one.) It's a beautiful stitch! Is it a slip stitch too? Very nice job on it all..! :thumbup:

Did you find that Log 6 is a little thinner than the others? When I did a test swatch it seemed thin to me.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Edna, that is Beautiful, and your patience is unbelieveable!

Love this but too hard for me, i loose concentration these days .:thumbup:


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

EdnaD1 said:


> MM said:
> 
> 
> > DRTX said:
> ...


Thank you Edna. For log 1, I just used the pattern stitch. Everything is pattern based (except the edging). 
Log 6 was my favorite log to do..went sooo fast. It doesn't feel too thin to me. The only log I did not like knitting was log 3 for all the reasons we've been reading about. I sent an email to Lion Brand about it but they blamed the problem on the individual knitters gauge! I responded that there are knitters with 20+ years experience that are complaining about this and that they should at least look into it further.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> Edna, that is Beautiful, and your patience is unbelieveable!
> 
> Love this but too hard for me, i loose concentration these days .:thumbup:


If you mean the photos of the 2 Squares, they are not mine. They were done by MM. But I agree, they are beautiful!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MM said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > MM said:
> ...


MM,
I thought the Log 1 on the 2nd square looked different than the one on the 3rd square. That's why I asked. I didn't like Log 3 either but because it just looks like a ribbing stitch. None of mine are perfectly straight but I won't know how it will look until I add an edging & block it.

20+ years experience is right! I've been knitting for 48 years! Started when I was 12. Always something new to learn but I don't think that applies with this pattern. :x

BTW: I let Irish Maggie know she made a mistake about the 2 photos of your squares. She somehow thought they were mine. Not sure why but the messages can be confusing to follow who said what sometimes. Just have to remember to look at the avatar on the left I guess. But she thought they were beautiful too! :thumbup:


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

Edna,

Are you using acrylic yarn? I am using acrylic and, though everything I read says you can't block acrylic except by using steam (which I think makes it too limp), I found that blocking it damp works really well. Just curious if you're doing the same or if you're steaming. 
I've been knitting about 20 yrs but only easy stuff  (afghans, throws, anything that doesn't require me to shape it). I have been working on the Ashton Shawlette though and it's turning out really nice. First time I've knitted anything so intricate and I'm finding I like it better than the larger yarn. Though, I think I might be getting too old to see those small stitches


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

MM said:


> Here are my pics for square 2 and 3. I'm almost finished with square 4 (on 6th log).


Hi MM, You squares are great, you sure are powering on. I'm just on the last log now of my 2nd attempt 1st square. Beautiful work.
Tina


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

MM i owe you an apolgy i thought they where from somebody else 


great work, they are Beautiful/.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MM said:


> Edna,
> 
> Are you using acrylic yarn? I am using acrylic and, though everything I read says you can't block acrylic except by using steam (which I think makes it too limp), I found that blocking it damp works really well. Just curious if you're doing the same or if you're steaming.
> I've been knitting about 20 yrs but only easy stuff  (afghans, throws, anything that doesn't require me to shape it). I have been working on the Ashton Shawlette though and it's turning out really nice. First time I've knitted anything so intricate and I'm finding I like it better than the larger yarn. Though, I think I might be getting too old to see those small stitches


Hi MM,
Yes, I use acrylic yarn. When I block, (only when I 'have to'), I pin it on a plastic covered cardboard or foamboard & then spray it with water & let it dry. It works pretty well. I used to be able to just toss things in the washer & dryer and they would block themselves...I miss those days! :-( The yarn was different then. I never use wool due to allergy.

I started to really knit at age 12. After I made a hat & a dickie for my neck in the 4-H Club, I moved on to make a cable stitch baby bunting. It wasn't perfect but 10 years later my second daughter wore it & it was nice. She was born in Oct so it was good for her. My first daughter was born in August so it was too warm for her to use it. I still have it & I'll be 60 in a week & a half!

Making baby clothes was fun for me because they are all so adorable & they go fast... I never cared much for the monotony of afghans & big, straight items. Kind of boring after awhile. But making blocks to put together was ok so that's how I did big things. Mostly crochet though... I only "knit" one baby afghan & it took *forever!* I sold it for $80 to a friend who had bought several crochet afghans from me. Would have been more for a stranger.

After my kids were older I started to make them all kinds of things. Twin bed sized afghans, ponchos, capes, dresses, hats, mittens, scarves, etc.. But I kept making baby things to save for my grandchildren someday. I now have "8", 5 boys & 3 girls!!  :roll: :thumbup: But they all live in warm climates so they didn't get to use most of them. You guessed it! I still have those too! :lol:

I've made myself & my husband a few sweaters & vests too. I _need_ to finish my sweater in progress soon! Spring is almost here!! :shock: I usually made them too big for me thinking I'd need the room but this one is a size smaller. 
Biggest problem I have, and I'm sure most knitters & crocheters have, is having too many projects going at once! I have my sweater sleeves to finish, a crochet afghan half done & now this "squares from H_ll" afghan! :lol:

Once you've finished the Ashton Shawlette, you'll find yourself wanting to make lots of more intricate patterns too. I saw the Kal for it & I think I could do it but just need to finish some things before starting anything like that. My plate is pretty full right now. Soon I'll need a turkey platter! :roll: 
At least you're enjoying the shawlette! That's what's important... With that going on I don't know how you got so many squares done so fast!!!

I meant to ask you.....Do you continental knit or throw? Continental is so much faster & easier once you get used to it. I still need to practice before I do it well so for now, I'm still throwing.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> MM said:
> 
> 
> > Here are my pics for square 2 and 3. I'm almost finished with square 4 (on 6th log).
> ...


Tina,
I'm ready to start my last log on the 1st square too but I didn't rip anything out & start over... It's just a practice piece for me so it's good enough since it'll be my only one for now. May work on it again someday when everything else is finished... :?: :roll: 
Edna


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Tina,
> I'm ready to start my last log on the 1st square too but I didn't rip anything out & start over... It's just a practice piece for me so it's good enough since it'll be my only one for now. May work on it again someday when everything else is finished... :?: :roll:
> Edna


Hi Edna, I am half way through last log, looking back I think I re did every log on this square except main square and (fingers crossed) this log. I will try to do a photo tomorrow. I love the colours I'm using but this wool is playing my eyes and hands up. Everything is dry. But I will overcome! I hope. Talk tomorrow.
ttfn
Tina


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi Edna,
Wow...you have way too much creative energy!  I go months without knitting a thing and then I'll see something I like and become almost obsessive about completing it. In fact, this is the first time I've ever knitted 2 things at once.
That may change, however, now that I'm retired. I need something to keep me at home so I'm not out spending all my money :wink:


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

Edna,

I don't really 'throw' but I do carry my yarn with my right hand. I actually thread it thru my fingers for tension. I have used continental too but I'm actually faster doing it the other way.


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

Irish maggie said:


> MM i owe you an apolgy i thought they where from somebody else
> 
> great work, they are Beautiful/.


Quite all right, Maggie  Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

tintin63 said:


> MM said:
> 
> 
> > Here are my pics for square 2 and 3. I'm almost finished with square 4 (on 6th log).
> ...


Thank you so much Tina


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the lovely photos! You are really burning up those needles, MM! I like the interesting stitches you've chosen. Seems like using the log cabin design would lend itself to endless variations in colors and stitches, although right now I can't imagine doing ANOTHER one of these!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

DRTX said:


> Thanks for the lovely photos! You are really burning up those needles, MM! I like the interesting stitches you've chosen. Seems like using the log cabin design would lend itself to endless variations in colors and stitches, although right now I can't imagine doing ANOTHER one of these!


DRTX
There are some much easier Log Cabin Block throws you can either knit or crochet. I find them on LionBrand.com and on RedHeart.com. Lots of other places to find them. 
Edna


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

DRTX said:


> Thanks for the lovely photos! You are really burning up those needles, MM! I like the interesting stitches you've chosen. Seems like using the log cabin design would lend itself to endless variations in colors and stitches, although right now I can't imagine doing ANOTHER one of these!


You're welcome DR  I'm using the stitches from the patterns. I think some look different because of the yarn color and lighting when I took the photo


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

I've lost track of others working on this afghan. Edna, MM and ? Are we three alone? I hope we can stay together, even though we are on different squares. We'll have lots more challenges when it comes to putting the squares together and making a lining.  Thanks Edna for the log cabin tip! And MM, I can't wait to be as far along as you are! Working now on that blasted sixth log!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

DRTX said:


> I've lost track of others working on this afghan. Edna, MM and ? Are we three alone? I hope we can stay together, even though we are on different squares. We'll have lots more challenges when it comes to putting the squares together and making a lining. Thanks Edna for the log cabin tip! And MM, I can't wait to be as far along as you are! Working now on that blasted sixth log!


I liked doing the 6th log. It was easier for me to keep track of it after I re-wrote it though.

I know that Jessica-Jean only made the one square so she hasn't been back for awhile. That's a shame since she had so many good tips to share...

tintin63 is still working on this too.

I don't know what happened to chek101 though. She had most of her squares & logs made & was going to put them together with crochet.

I will probably not do more than the first square myself. At least not now. I have too many other things to finish first. But I will still check in to see how everyone is doing. If I could make them as fast & as well as MM, I'd go for it! We'll see... :?: I still have to do edging on my 1st square & block it.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

MM said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > MM said:
> ...


Hi MM,
Did you need to block any of your squares:?: If so, did you put your boarders on prior to blocking or block it first :?:

Thanks Tina


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Edna,
> Here are some pics of the current square and yarn


Chenille yarn? You're braver than I! My experiences with chenille - albeit much thinner than yours seems to be - were disastrous! For your sake, I hope the slip-stitch patterns will tame it. 

As for me, mine was left home when my darling decided - just nine days after getting home from his 'visit' to his siblings in Syria - that he needed a _real_ vacation ... departing the very next day! Internet in Cuba is slower than molasses going uphill in January and expensive too, I I didn't even power up the notebook once in our 11 days. I didn't want to run out of knitting to do, so I took along an 8-oz. spool of thin yarn and began the Multnomah Shawl. I'll try to finish the border on my lone square and post photos of it soon. I'm still undecided about ever making an entire throw of slipped stitch patterns.


----------



## Sandy56 (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey Everyone! Adding to the thread so I can follow all the helpful advice more easily. I've bought my yarn but after reading about all the adjustments, I'm not sure this dang-near beginner can handle it. Guess I'll find out!  Happy Friday to all!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sandy56 said:


> Hey Everyone! Adding to the thread so I can follow all the helpful advice more easily. I've bought my yarn but after reading about all the adjustments, I'm not sure this dang-near beginner can handle it. Guess I'll find out!  Happy Friday to all!


No one has ever progressed beyond 'beginner' at any task without stretching a little to reach further. Once you will have completed one square (where 'square' means a Central Square and its six stacked logs), you will no longer be anything near 'beginner' level! Yes, you can do it - if you are willing to swatch and read through all the problematic areas others have had with it. Read not just these pages on KP but any you find on the Lion Brand website and on Ravelry. It is NOT an impossible to execute pattern, but it will probably require patience - no matter what your knitting experience!
TGIF to you!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Jessica jean, haven't seen you for a while. How are you? I completed my final bock of this my 2nd square this time knit in all one thickness Chenille acrylic yarn and only used 3 cols, I'm pleased with the colours but it is in desperate need of blocking . Would you block before adding the edge or after?

My first square was in cotton chenille and that was quite an experience, it came out a lot smaller and split like no tomorrow! 

This was easier to use but doesn't stretch easily.

Tina x


----------



## Sandy56 (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, Jessica-Jean. No truer words... I learned how to knit about two years ago, and I'm tired of doing scarves and washclothes .... time to spread the wings and fly!!!


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Edna, Did anyone comment about when to block the squares? Someone asked if the square would look better if blocked before the edging is added. I'm starting on the second block. I didn't block the first before I added the edging and it looks a little rippled. I'm hoping that when it is joined with another it will look OK. I hope that is NOT a false hope.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

knit2p2 said:


> Edna, Did anyone comment about when to block the squares? Someone asked if the square would look better if blocked before the edging is added. I'm starting on the second block. I didn't block the first before I added the edging and it looks a little rippled. I'm hoping that when it is joined with another it will look OK. I hope that is NOT a false hope.


Hi knit2p2! Haven't seen you around for awhile.
I didn't see any reply to Tina's request yet but I have the same question. I'm thinking she may be right about blocking it "before" edging though. 
My 1st sqaure is a bit wanky too. I may re-do Log 6 as there were 2 extra stitches (104 instead of 102) & it seems too wide. I may also use a smaller needle for that one. I knit very loosely & leave a lot of room for the floats. (maybe too much?). I don't want the edging to make it ripple up. 
I also realized today that it is about 1 pattern too short. Not 4 inches! It changed after it rested overnight...Go figure! I found it to be quite easy so doing it over shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Edna,
> ...


Hi Jessica-Jean!
I looked at your shawl pattern quickly just now & the close up of it looked like crochet to me, but it says knit... It's very pretty! Almost 'has to be' less stressful that this throw! :lol: Would love to see it when you finish!!!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Edna, I went ahead and blocked mine, now I'm tidying up the ends of yarn (there were lots). It did improve with blocking but I hope the next one will be better. Can't decide whether to use the dark brown to edge it or a contrast colour not used in the logs. 

Tina


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Edna, I went ahead and blocked mine, now I'm tidying up the ends of yarn (there were lots). It did improve with blocking but I hope the next one will be better. Can't decide whether to use the dark brown to edge it or a contrast colour not used in the logs.
> 
> Tina


Hi Tina,
Time for a quick reply... I will be doing a crochet edging. My square (main) color is black. I'm thinking of doing the first round in black & the next one in the burgandy (or wine) color. (my secondary color). Then maybe another in black. But I won't be sure until I work on it. 
I'll try to get around to blocking it today if I have time. I think you were right about blocking first, before the edging. 
Talk to you later! Gotta run!
Edna


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

Glad to see Jessica-Jean back and newcomer Sandy. I'm just finishing the first square, so you'll be caught up with me in no time. MM is practically done. Maybe Edna will decide to continue on this afghan. It really is striking, and with everyone's good advice we'll all get through it. The old saying is: "If it were easy, anybody could do it!"


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I took out Log 6 to do it over. It was too wide & loose. I'm now using a smaller needle size & got it down to 102 sts. & so far it seems better. If it works out well, I'll be taking another photo of it. I'll post one photo of it 'before' I ripped it out & then one this way. 

DRTX:
Did you try Log 6 the way I wrote it & posted it?? I don't get confused with it at all that way & don't even need the pattern near me to do it. I hope you'll try it & then not feel the need to call it that "blasted sixth log" anymore. :lol: Some of the others got that name from me! :lol:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> ... I went ahead and blocked mine, now I'm tidying up the ends of yarn (there were lots). ...Tina


I didn't block it before adding the border (which is still in-progress). However, because I worked a 'chain' selvedge on all pieces, picking up for the border (or the next log) was a cinch: one stitch picked up in the back leg of each chain, and - if the number's wrong - stitch(es) added or subtracted in the next row. (I detest trying to "pick up evenly" along an edge that's full of bumps and unevenesses!)

Any differneces in tension between one square/log and another I ignore. It's not a tuxedo! It's a square that will be a small blanket. Blankets aren't floor rugs (where ripples are dangerous!) and do not _need_ to be made up of geometrically perfectly straight lines. Ripples will occur in use and will not detract from it's softness, cuddliness, or warmth.

Tina's remark about there being lots of ends to weave in puzzles me. Unless there's a knot in the yarn, I only had two ends per colour used in each square/log plus two ends for each side's final pick up-knit-cast off row. Total ends for the single square (including its stacked logs) = 40. That doesn't seem like a 'lot' to me. Am I missing something? I carried my colours up the right-hand side (viewed from front with beginning row at bottom) by purling the last stitch with the next colour needed.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > ... I went ahead and blocked mine, now I'm tidying up the ends of yarn (there were lots). ...Tina
> ...


I haven't woven in my ends yet & I haven't counted them but if it's 40, it seems like a lot to me. I also carry my colors up the right side as I work. With crochet I always work the next row "over" the tails but depending on what knit stitch you are doing, that isn't as easy with knitting. Can be done with some but not all. 
How is that shawl going Jessica?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> How is that shawl going Jessica?


It's a long-term project, because it's fine yarn on fine needles. It'll probably be my carry-along-everywhere project well into autumn. What I did do is finish the Blackberry Edging on the second side of my slip-stitch square. Since I don't have enough of the black/greys variegated to do the other two sides, I need to dive into my stash to find some solid grey for them. I haven't even gone down to the cellar once since we returned, but I did unpack the dirty laundry. I'll probably get down to do laundry and rummage in the wool room while it's churning in the washer.


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

Edna, I'm curious to see you photos! My "blasted" sixth log seem to be too wide. I'm working on 104 stitches, since I've added the chain selvedge to each side as Jessica-Jean suggested. I hate to pull it all out, so I'm debating. The border will pull it back into shape, but it might be too bunched up. I have about another 6 rows to go to finish it. I'd rather rip now than later. Yes, I'm using Edna's much cleared instructions for it. I'd like to see a photo of the blackberry edging on Jessica-Jean's square. That might be a nice border for the whole afghan. Or with that intriguing name, used as a border on some other project. I've been weaving the ends as I completed each log. It's easier for me to pick up stitches and continue without all those stray ends of yarns flapping about, and less tedious to do then now, rather than as a boring finale.


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

tintin63 said:


> MM said:
> 
> 
> > tintin63 said:
> ...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

DRTX said:


> Edna, I'm curious to see you photos! My "blasted" sixth log seem to be too wide. I'm working on 104 stitches, since I've added the chain selvedge to each side as Jessica-Jean suggested. I hate to pull it all out, so I'm debating. The border will pull it back into shape, but it might be too bunched up. I have about another 6 rows to go to finish it. I'd rather rip now than later. Yes, I'm using Edna's much cleared instructions for it. I'd like to see a photo of the blackberry edging on Jessica-Jean's square. That might be a nice border for the whole afghan. Or with that intriguing name, used as a border on some other project. I've been weaving the ends as I completed each log. It's easier for me to pick up stitches and continue without all those stray ends of yarns flapping about, and less tedious to do then now, rather than as a boring finale.


Hi DRTX,
I had the same problem with 104 sts being too wide but I also discovered that the needles I was using were too big for that particular pattern stitch. *By using a smaller needle size & getting it down to 102 sts. it's much better.* I wish I took out the 5th log & did the same with it first! :roll:

You can still work the ch edge with the 102. It doesn't change the pattern enough to matter since you pick them up & "hide" them anyway. That's what I do. I only add extra sts if I need them to make the pattern work right (multiples+) or make it wider.

I may get around to taking another photo tonight to post. It is not blocked or edged yet... 
Remember that I changed all the colors & used different stitches for Logs 1 & 4. Maybe even another one but can't recall right now. Plus I used size 10 needles. Size 9 on Log 6. So it will look different than most others. 
Edna


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sandy56 said:


> Hey Everyone! Adding to the thread so I can follow all the helpful advice more easily. I've bought my yarn but after reading about all the adjustments, I'm not sure this dang-near beginner can handle it. Guess I'll find out!  Happy Friday to all!


Hi Sandy 
I think the biggest thing to remember is to keep measurments true as you add the logs. For instance, when you add the first log, the directions say to knit it for 4"...Don't just measure that log and bind off, Measure the entire piece (central square and 1st log)...It should be 17". Adding an additional log should be 21" from start and then, finally, 25" with the last log. This is important as picking up stitches requires the piece to be a certain size so everything lies flat. (As a sidenote, if your central square is not measuring exactly 13"x13", make up the difference in the log you're adding so you get the 17", 21", and then 25". My central squares are actually is 12"x13"  
When you add the border, you may want to consider cutting back on the number of stitches (102) if your square starts to bunch up. Mine did so I crocheted the border instead which made it much easier to adjust to keep the square flatter.
The 3rd log is a killer in that it tends to pull. I think the consensus is to either add 2 additional stitches (68 to 70) and go up a size in needles. I did this but still it pulled a little. Next time, I'm going to try 72 stitches (which is something someone on Ravelry did and they said it worked well).
This is not a difficult pattern, just takes a little coordination in measurements


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

> I actually blocked mine after the edging. The squares seem to come out pretty well despite the yarn being acrylic. Picking up and knitting the 102 stitches (for me) was way too loose and caused my squares to bunch up.


Hi MM,
My stitches for Log 6 were also too loose. Try using a smaller needle size, 1 or 2 down from what you've been using. It worked for me! :thumbup: 
Edna


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

EdnaD1 said:


> > I actually blocked mine after the edging. The squares seem to come out pretty well despite the yarn being acrylic. Picking up and knitting the 102 stitches (for me) was way too loose and caused my squares to bunch up.
> 
> 
> Hi MM,
> ...


Hi Edna,

Log 6 (for me) was fine. I really didn't have any problem with it being too loose (well, at least after I added the border). The 102 stitches I was referring to were the border pick up stitches around the entire square. I think 102 is a little too much for a 25" square (and probably for log 6 as well).


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MM said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > > I actually blocked mine after the edging. The squares seem to come out pretty well despite the yarn being acrylic. Picking up and knitting the 102 stitches (for me) was way too loose and caused my squares to bunch up.
> ...


The 102 worked fine on Log 6 with smaller needles. I will crochet my border too so I don't care what the #s say in the pattern. What fits best is what I'll use. 
I bookmarked your comments to Sandy for reference later. Thanks for posting all that. It will help us all...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> > I actually blocked mine after the edging. The squares seem to come out pretty well despite the yarn being acrylic. Picking up and knitting the 102 stitches (for me) was way too loose and caused my squares to bunch up.
> 
> 
> Hi MM,
> ...


I thought the post above was from you "Picking up and knitting the 102 stitches (for me) was way too loose and caused my squares to bunch up." It must have been someone else...


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi All, Well my square is finished I've added a crab stitch border but as I have decided that this will be lined and used as a lap blanket I may well add a better boarder.

I've now started a new square but this time it will be smaller as I feel the finished size of the throw with 25" squares is just too big.
I have really enjoyed doing the stitch patterns in this throw pattern, I love working with colour and this style of knitting makes it so easy.



Tina


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi All, Well my square is finished I've added a crab stitch border but as I have decided that this will be lined and used as a lap blanket I may well add a better boarder.
> 
> I've now started a new square but this time it will be smaller as I feel the finished size of the throw with 25" squares is just too big.
> I have really enjoyed doing the stitch patterns in this throw pattern, I love working with colour and this style of knitting makes it so easy.
> ...


Nice job Tina! Blocking & edging it pulled it into shape better now... It didn't seem to mind being damp or wet. I know you were concerned about it with the chenille yarn. I still love your colors!!

I blocked my square last night but it isn't dry yet. I may speed it up with the "warm" setting on my hairdryer... I sure hope it stays as square as I have it stretched to!!! :lol: Then I'll add my crochet border, take another photo & post it. 
I may go ahead & do another one if this comes out ok... I like the log cabin 'quilt' block style. I MUST do my sweater sleeves first though!!! :!: I want to wear it!! :roll:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Nice job Tina! Blocking & edging it pulled it into shape better now... It didn't seem to mind being damp or wet. I know you were concerned about it with the chenille yarn. I still love your colors!!
> 
> I blocked my square last night but it isn't dry yet. I may speed it up with the "warm" setting on my hairdryer... I sure hope it stays as square as I have it stretched to!!! :lol: Then I'll add my crochet border, take another photo & post it.
> I may go ahead & do another one if this comes out ok... I like the log cabin 'quilt' block style. I MUST do my sweater sleeves first though!!! :!: I want to wear it!! :roll:


Thanks Edna, if anything the crab stitch boarder has made it curl more in places but the weight helps hold most of it in place. I may put a more decorative boarder on in stead as this square is going down to my Mum as a lap blanket. I need to line it too.

Hope your happy with yours too.

Tina


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

EdnaD1 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > > I actually blocked mine after the edging. The squares seem to come out pretty well despite the yarn being acrylic. Picking up and knitting the 102 stitches (for me) was way too loose and caused my squares to bunch up.
> ...


Yes..that was from me...but it was about the border, not log 6


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MM said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


OHHHH! Now I see... :roll: But I guess using smaller needles anywhere that it's too loose would work too.


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

Tina's square looks great! I've stared at my first square with it's almost finished sixth log, and staring hasn't made it shrink at all! I'm going to have to rip it out. I don't feel like I'm making progress. To help restore my enthusiasm for this project, I'm going to rip out log 6 and let it vegetate a while. I'm going to start on square 2, so I get the fun of seeing the colors in different combinations. When it's well underway, I'll go back and finish the first square. Per Jessica-Jean's suggestion that we swatch all the patterns: I've done that. I just call it square 1!


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

DRTX said:


> Tina's square looks great! I've stared at my first square with it's almost finished sixth log, and staring hasn't made it shrink at all! I'm going to have to rip it out. I don't feel like I'm making progress. To help restore my enthusiasm for this project, I'm going to rip out log 6 and let it vegetate a while. I'm going to start on square 2, so I get the fun of seeing the colors in different combinations. When it's well underway, I'll go back and finish the first square. Per Jessica-Jean's suggestion that we swatch all the patterns: I've done that. I just call it square 1!


Thanks Drtx, I enjoyed using that mix of colours. My previous square which I pensioned off as 'experience ' had a lot more colours in and the chenille I was using kept splitting. Much prefer this yarn. As I mentioned in an earlier post I did undo nearly every log on that square except 5 + 6. log 6 did come out a little loose but I let it pass. 
I've now started a smaller version as I felt that 6 squares and edging were going to come out a bit too big for what I wanted. The square pictured is going to be a birthday present for my Mum. I'll line it and she can use it as a lap rug.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

DRTX said:


> suggestion that we swatch all the patterns: I've done that. I just call it square 1!


Ditto! :thumbup:


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

Tina, your mum will love it! It's so pretty, and it will be warm. I haven't used chenille. It does sound challenging!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

DRTX said:


> Tina's square looks great! I've stared at my first square with it's almost finished sixth log, and staring hasn't made it shrink at all! I'm going to have to rip it out. I don't feel like I'm making progress. To help restore my enthusiasm for this project, I'm going to rip out log 6 and let it vegetate a while. I'm going to start on square 2, so I get the fun of seeing the colors in different combinations. When it's well underway, I'll go back and finish the first square. Per Jessica-Jean's suggestion that we swatch all the patterns: I've done that. I just call it square 1!


LOL! You're funny DRTX !!! :lol: No better "swatch" as a test for this. Now you'll know which logs need what...

My square 1 is blocked. Now I'm ready to work on an edging. It's wierd because most of the logs require a knit row or 2 before binding off. But the next log is done "next to" those rows. By the time you get to the end of Log 6, you have "ends" of logs _without knit rows_ on them. So I've been adding those to the sections without them & "then" I can do the edging evenly... (I hope! :roll: ) 
Anyway, I hope to get that photo posted tonight... :?:


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

Just wanted to update everyone that Lion Brand updated Log 3 of the throw to 72 stitches...Finally


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MM said:


> Just wanted to update everyone that Lion Brand updated Log 3 of the throw to 72 stitches...Finally


Thanks for the heads up MM! I think enough of us aren't much further than the 1st or 2nd square anyway so there's probably still time to make the change... :? 
Now if Lion Brand would just get that photo up of the flat throw so we can all see what it's "supposed" to look like!!! :roll: :roll:

I finished the edging on my square 1 tonight so will take a photo of it in the daylight tomorrow & post it...finally! :wink:


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

EdnaD1 said:


> MM said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to update everyone that Lion Brand updated Log 3 of the throw to 72 stitches...Finally
> ...


Great! Cant' wait to see it


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok...Finally done! :shock: Not perfect but it will do for my needs. I know ALL the colors have been changed but I wanted it to go with the colors in my home. Medium green walls, taupe-ish sofa with dark green & burgandy stripes, those colors with beige in the rug & black accents in the room. My hubby likes it a lot! :shock: :shock:

The colors didn't come out good in the 2 middle photos. The blue doesn't look blue at all, but it is... :!:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Edna,
That came out grate. Much more square than mine. It's a good mix of colours too.
What boarder did you use?


Will you be doing another??

Tina


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Edna,
> That came out grate. Much more square than mine. It's a good mix of colours too.
> What boarder did you use?
> 
> ...


Maybe.....? AFTER I do the sleeves of my sweater that has been waiting for several months to be done... I really want to be "wearing" it... But if I do, next time I'll count the edging stitches! :lol: I just winged it & didn't count them so they may not be perfectly even...


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Maybe.....? AFTER I do the sleeves of my sweater that has been waiting for several months to be done... I really want to be "wearing" it... But if I do, next time I'll count the edging stitches! :lol: I just winged it & didn't count them so they may not be perfectly even...


I've had to stop knitting this afternoon as my shoulders are playing up. I think I'll read my book instead. I'm just starting log 4 of my new square, it's gone quite fast which is probably why my shoulders are complaining.

Tina


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe.....? AFTER I do the sleeves of my sweater that has been waiting for several months to be done... I really want to be "wearing" it... But if I do, next time I'll count the edging stitches! :lol: I just winged it & didn't count them so they may not be perfectly even...
> ...


Baby steps Tina...baby steps. :lol: I think it's going faster because the more of them you do, they easier it is to recall what you did before. Just pace yourself!

Anyone know what happened to chek101??? She hasn't been on in a long time...


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Baby steps Tina...baby steps. :lol: I think it's going faster because the more of them you do, they easier it is to recall what you did before. Just pace yourself!

Anyone know what happened to chek101??? She hasn't been on in a long time...[/quote]

Last time she was on she was when she had contacted lion brand again about the picture being wrong.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Baby steps Tina...baby steps. :lol: I think it's going faster because the more of them you do, they easier it is to recall what you did before. Just pace yourself!
> 
> Anyone know what happened to chek101??? She hasn't been on in a long time...


Last time she was on she was when she had contacted lion brand again about the picture being wrong.[/quote]

Oh yeah. She really wanted them to fess up about their mistakes... 
She had almost all her central squares & logs done & just had to put them together... I wanted to see how it came out!! I hope she is alright.....you never know what could happen suddenly. 
Back later!


----------



## DRTX (Feb 7, 2012)

Gorgeous, Edna! :thumbup: It will really be interesting how the appearance changes on the other squares, as you used the colors in different patterns. Bet it will turn out great!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Edna,
> ...


Sorry Tina! I didn't see your question before! I just used a single crochet border.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

DRTX said:


> Gorgeous, Edna! :thumbup: It will really be interesting how the appearance changes on the other squares, as you used the colors in different patterns. Bet it will turn out great!


Thank you DRTX! Very nice of you...  I'm always thinking of how to mix the colors up for more squares later but I may even change a few here & there. We shall see when it's time!


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

Love your colors, Edna...You really should do the entire throw. I bet it would turn out really pretty !!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MM said:


> Love your colors, Edna...You really should do the entire throw. I bet it would turn out really pretty !!


Thanks MM!
I 'may' do the rest after my sweater is done. First things first...  It's funny because I never started out to do this throw. I happened upon the thread one day & after reading about so many problems people were having with it, I got interested enough to try it to see what was up with it. Then I had to finish the first square since I started it. So I think I'll do more.

Aren't you the one that was so far ahead of all of us with yours??? Did you put it all together yet? When will you post photos of what you have so far??? Really want to see it!!! 
Edna


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

Actually, I haven't gotten any further than the 5th square. I've been working on the shawl but am finished with that now (other than blocking). Am going to start back on the throw tomorrow so, hopefully, will be done within a week


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Ok...Finally done! :shock:


It looks great! It's much more geometrically square than my poor effort. 
I've three corners and two-thirds of one side to finish my border; then I'll get a photo up.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Edna D1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok...Finally done! :shock:
> ...


Thanks Jessica-Jean! 
I really think bigger needles with _my personal loose knitting hand_ made it easier for me to manage & _force into submission_. Wish that worked with my hubby! :lol:

I really find it hard to believe that it's possible to get a "perfect" square... :? Maybe that changes after they are all put together. :?: 
You can round up the cattle & fence them in but if you get just one stubborn Bull in there, he'll do his best to at least "bend" the fence. :hunf: :lol:

I'm wondering if it wouldn't be easier to line the back of each square before putting them all together. What do you think of that :idea: ?

Can't wait to see your complicated looking border!!! 
Edna


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> I'm wondering if it wouldn't be easier to line the back of each square before putting them all together. What do you think of that :idea: ?


Since my lone square is destined to be a lap-protector (protection from the unintententional claws of a spooked and launching cat), I _may_ eventually line it with a piece of denim or canvas. Those are about the only washable materials readily available that are more claw-proof than not.

(Yes, I do clip my cat's claws regularly, but that is not much help when he's spooked and takes off as though a saber-tooth tiger were after him! I'm always amazed at how my totally relaxed, seemingly sound asleep 15-pound feline can transform instantly into a steel spring discharging it's power as he goes from my lap to the other side of the room in a single bound!)

Since sewing and I are not the best of friends ... I can sew well, but find no enjoyment in the activity ..., _if_ I were lining the full six-squares throw, I'd try to find a large enough piece of a jersey material to cover the squares in one piece. I would want a jersey so that it would have at least as much 'give' as the knitted fabric; woven fabric probably wouldn't please _me_.

I would whip-stitch or slip-stitch the edges to the back of the throw and then I'd tack the lining to the intersections of the squares. If that still seemed too few tacks, I'd add tacks where each log intersects with another and maybe along the longer 'seam' lines.

That's all hypothetical, since - at this point in time - I have no intention of ever making the full six squares. My lone square will remain unique.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job Tina! Blocking & edging it pulled it into shape better now... It didn't seem to mind being damp or wet. I know you were concerned about it with the chenille yarn. I still love your colors!!
> ...


When the 'crab stitch' makes it bunch up, like any other border stitch, you should try a bigger hook size. It would make the crab stitch wider to reach the next area without pulling. 
Also, did you do a round of sc edging before the crab stitch??? It needs to be worked in a chain to be even. There is a difference between the "crab" stitch & a "reversed sc" stitch. It's all in _how you hold the hook_ as you move across... :-D

I'm sure you mum will love your gift!!
Edna


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm wondering if it wouldn't be easier to line the back of each square before putting them all together. What do you think of that :idea: ?
> ...


LOL! Jessica! Your kitty sounds like mine! Our almost 17-pound cat is a "fraidy cat". He's afraid of _everything_!! He rarely sits on our laps for more than a few minutes but I know what you mean if he jumps down from fear of a noise or something. It's just how they get a grip for take off! :lol: Talk about "moody"!!! They do go from relaxed to spazzed out in a flash. Funny but sometimes painful... Maybe that is why the queens used to have their cats on their laps on a pillow? :lol:


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

well you girls are just great, i have beenreading your messages and you all have done so well.
Edna your colors are lovely and the difference the Blocking made is terrific . :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> well you girls are just great, i have beenreading your messages and you all have done so well.
> Edna your colors are lovely and the difference the Blocking made is terrific . :thumbup:  :thumbup:


Thanks Maggie! I was starting to think everyone went away on vacation! Haven't seen much activity. Maybe they are all knitting their fingers to the bone!! :lol:

I'm down for the count since yesterday with severe rib & back pain. Afraid it could be serious so may end up at hospital today if it doesn't ease up. Will try NSAID soon.

Not sure we will be able to go out for my birthday tomorrow at this rate! :thumbdown: You wait 365 days for your special day to arrive again so I hope nothing spoils it... You only turn 60 once!! :lol:

Have you been working on this throw too Maggie? You aren't _really_ all thumbs like your Cary Grant avatar, are you?? :lol: If you are working on it, I'd love to see some photos!! :thumbup: 
Edna


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just strayed onto the site to check something and found this.
A flat picture of the throw, in my opinion not the same layout as previous picture. It looks 'doctored'.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Just strayed onto the site to check something and found this.
> A flat picture of the throw, in my opinion not the same layout as previous picture. It looks 'doctored'.


Where did you find that photo? It doesn't look like a real photo at all. It looks like a drawing...


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > Just strayed onto the site to check something and found this.
> ...


As I said it doesn't look like the original does it. I think they may have used the computer to patch each piece together. It also looks like it all needs blocking.lol.

http://knitting-warehouse.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10347.html

This is the link back to the lionbrand page.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > tintin63 said:
> ...


It sure does need to be blocked! But that is still not a real photo. It was done on a computer or something & it looks terrible!! The colors & textures look nothing like the real squares... I just contacted them asking them, AGAIN, for the real photo of it flat.

I never saw the page your link took me to before either. I never saw a 'warehouse' page. Just the pattern page on LionBrand.com. I checked that earlier too but it's the same old photo there.

Someone said they were told that the afghan was on tour for shows & they would take another photo of it when it got back... Why??? Why can't they just have someone on the tour take the photo & send it to them to post??? Wouldn't that make more sense? :twisted:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

All I can say is the flat photo would not have drawn me to knit the throw in the beginning. The colours just don't hold up to the original photo.
I couldn't get the yarn and so had to do my squares in my own choice of colour but looking at this if that is how the throw would have looked with their yarn then it is not a good advert.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> All I can say is the flat photo would not have drawn me to knit the throw in the beginning. The colours just don't hold up to the original photo.
> I couldn't get the yarn and so had to do my squares in my own choice of colour but looking at this if that is how the throw would have looked with their yarn then it is not a good advert.


No, the original photo at least shows the yarn colors better. This drawing "may" show the layout but it doesn't not look nice at all. If that was the photo on the pattern, I too would have just passed it by.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Edna are you feeling any better?


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Edna are you feeling any better?


I don't know yet. I just took the Daypro 10 minutes ago & I feel something but not sure what yet. I'm on my way to lay on the sofa for awhile.

Thank you so much again for your early & lovely birthday wishes!!! :lol: It makes my day.

Hope to be back later...
Edna


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

FREE CAT!!! 

My hands are shaking so bad!!!!! I was watching a video of a talking cat. Inky, my cat, ran in by my feet growling & hissing like I was the other cat!!!!! I had to find the mute button FAST with my hands shaking!!! 
It took me a few minutes to get him out of here without him feeling threatened by me. Now I'm locked in here until Wayne & Samantha, my dog get back from the gas station. They only left a minute before this happened!!! I'm shaking all over!!!!!! Now my stomach is turned!! I'm afraid to open the door!! I feel sick!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Same colours. Same layout. So, from a technical point of view, the flat photo is superior, but from a _sales_ point of view, the artfully draped photo is far better.

I do believe it is a real photo, so does my husband - a professional photographer.

Had I _only_ seen it as pictured flat, I never would have given it a second glance. I guess the people in the sales department know what they're doing after all! Special lighting, attractive background, much tiime spent arranging it just so - especially making it appear that every line is a straight line ... It really makes a difference in the final photo's attractiveness!

By the way, if you download the pattern *now*, that flat photo is in it, next to the layout diagram. Lion Brand has done as we requested!

_My_ square is done and waiting its turn in the washer. Photos eventually.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

jessicia this is also Beautiful .Great workBtw who's pattern did you use Lion brand or Ravelery?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> jessicia this is also Beautiful .Great workBtw who's pattern did you use Lion brand or Ravelery?


a) That is NOT a photo of my lone square.

b) Mine has yet to be photographed, but it is based on the Lion Brand pattern - tweaked to suit me and in my choice of colours.

As I said, photos eventually.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> FREE CAT!!!
> 
> My hands are shaking so bad!!!!! I was watching a video of a talking cat. Inky, my cat, ran in by my feet growling & hissing like I was the other cat!!!!! I had to find the mute button FAST with my hands shaking!!!
> It took me a few minutes to get him out of here without him feeling threatened by me. Now I'm locked in here until Wayne & Samantha, my dog get back from the gas station. They only left a minute before this happened!!! I'm shaking all over!!!!!! Now my stomach is turned!! I'm afraid to open the door!! I feel sick!


Send her to me in Australia she may never arrive! :lol: I hope you get well and have a Happy Birthday :lol:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > FREE CAT!!!
> ...


Maggie, Inky is a "he" but he's fine again now. The cat in the video spooked him as he has been beaten up by other cats in the past. He was sleeping on the bed in the next room but heard the video cat & came running! He wasn't threatening me directly. He was looking for that cat in "his" house!! He came in so fast it startled me so I started shaking & couldn't stop... When my hubby & dog got home I came out of the room & he was fine with me but he kept looking in the room to see if "that cat" was still in there... So I guess he can stay. :lol:

*Thank you so much for the lovely Birthday flowers and balloon!!! How thoughtful of you!* It is actually on Sunday, the 4th but I don't know what time it is in Australia! So I'm on the countdown to "old" now!!! :lol: :wink: 
Edna

*Thank you to Tina again too!!!* 
Edna


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Same colours. Same layout. So, from a technical point of view, the flat photo is superior, but from a _sales_ point of view, the artfully draped photo is far better.
> 
> I do believe it is a real photo, so does my husband - a professional photographer.
> 
> ...


Jessica, if this is a 'real' photo then it's a terrible camera!! It just doesn't look like yarn or textured stitches like the other photo at all. It isn't just the presentation of it, while the draped one is the right was to do it. It is a "throw" after all. You wouldn't lay is flat anyway. And I can't believe how crooked it is with all the edging on it. Just does not look like the same throw to me.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Irish maggie said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


yes its Sunday 4th here 3.25pm :lol:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Irish maggie said:
> ...


Ok. That message came on at 11:23pm my time. It's now 1:34am on the 4th here. :roll: Time differences are hard to keep track of!! I am now offically "old".... :lol:


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

Happy Birthday, Edna. Hope you got lots of 'goodies' 

That completed throw that LB recently posted is uggglllyy! I can't believe they did that. It looks like they had several ppl each knit a square and then laid them next to eachother without actually sewing them together. They probably had to stretch them in all sorts of ways to get them to 'sorta' fit since everyone's gauge was different. It would have made much more sense (and made them more money) if they would have had someone work out the 'bugs' in the pattern and repost it. It's too pretty of a throw to just give it up like that. They obviously don't care if anyone knits it or not after posting that horrible picture.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Not yet washed, but otherwise finished and ready for use. My lap-cat approves.

The background is dark, so the dark camo sides and the relatively light grey corners don't show up well.

The stitch pattern for the border is Blackberry Edging from Esther Bozak's Trinity Stitch Shawl. I could have placed it so it doesn't ruffle, but I like the over-fullness of it. Since it's rather deep to make a neat 90-degree turn, I just did mitered squares on each corner. They, like the main square, are samplers of different ways to miter a square. One is a centered double decrease: slip two knitwise, knit one, pass the two slipped stitches over the knit one. Another is just two consecutive k2tog. The other two are k2tog, ssk and ssk, k2tog. The last three are minisculely different, not enough to make any difference in appearance.

No, my 'square' is not geometrically square. I suppose I could have swatched more and made it so, but that much patience I do NOT have. What counts for me is it's pleasing to the eye, the touch, and it's warm.

Yes, I have enough yarn set aside to make the full six squares, but that's not likely to happen anytime soon. I'm working on other, less screwy patterns and trying to seriously reduce my 70+ WIPs to ... just for starters ... less than fifty.

A friend taught me a new (for me) term; FIFI - Finish It or Frog It. One way or another, my too-many WIPs *will* be reduced in number!! Mostly staying offline will help immensely; time spent on KP = time I could have been knitting!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/JessicaJean/slip-stitch-sampler-throw


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MM said:


> Happy Birthday, Edna. Hope you got lots of 'goodies'
> 
> That completed throw that LB recently posted is uggglllyy! I can't believe they did that. It looks like they had several ppl each knit a square and then laid them next to eachother without actually sewing them together. They probably had to stretch them in all sorts of ways to get them to 'sorta' fit since everyone's gauge was different. It would have made much more sense (and made them more money) if they would have had someone work out the 'bugs' in the pattern and repost it. It's too pretty of a throw to just give it up like that. They obviously don't care if anyone knits it or not after posting that horrible picture.


*Thank you so much MM!!* No goodies but we had an excellent dinner at Red Lobster last night! :thumbup: It was the first time we've ever been to one & will go back for our birthdays & anniversaries!! The waitresses & bus boy came to the table to sing to me too! :-D It was fun! 
I may go shopping later with the gift I got from an old junior high school teacher of mine. (from VERY LONG AGO!) He treats me like his daughter. Very nice...

About the throw photo....Agree! It looks horrible! It still doesn't look like real knitting to me or it's just a terrible photo... :shock: I don't even like the layout now that I see it together. I would change that too.
I would expect a yarn company to take more pride in what they market. In all fairness though, MOST of their patterns are good ones & work well. 
So I think the best thing to do with this particular pattern is to use their basic instructions but make changes anywhere that suits you! :roll: Colors, stitches, edging, size & layout. Whatever turns you on! :thumbup: The :idea: was there but could have been more well thought out.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Not yet washed, but otherwise finished and ready for use. My lap-cat approves.
> 
> The background is dark, so the dark camo sides and the relatively light grey corners don't show up well.
> 
> ...


Jessica!!! Very nice!!! Love the edging you chose for it! It should drape nicely from your lap with kitty in the middle... :lol: I liked your idea of using denim or something strong for the lining to protect your legs more during those "sudden take-offs"! :lol: I know they can really hurt!! Even if you never make another square, you've had a good learning experience, as have we all... Nice job!! :thumbup:
What does "WIPs" mean???


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> What does "WIPs" mean???


Works In Progress. 
With over 70 scattered about the house, I need to stop looking and do more actual knitting! Some will be finished, others will be ripped. And that's called FIFI = Finish It or Frog It! :-D

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > What does "WIPs" mean???
> ...


OHHH! Thanks for clearing that up for me. I only have about 6 right now. (that I can remember anyway!) Yet I keep finding more patterns to do. It's like a disease! :-(


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Edna, Glad to see you enjoyed your Birthday. Felling better then?


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Edna, Glad to see you enjoyed your Birthday. Felling better then?


Thanks Tina! Yes. I took Daypro & by the next day I felt much better. Wish I had taken it earlier!!! :roll: 
You just caught me about to go offline for awhile. Have been on computer for too long. Hubby is watching TV & it's time for me to join him & rest for awhile.
I hope you had a great trip to see your Mum... Did she like your gift??


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Edna, Glad to see you enjoyed your Birthday. Felling better then?
> ...


Hi, 
I haven't given her, her lap rug yet I'm, going to line it in toweling and give it to her for her Birthday in May. I did show her what I've been working on and she loved the colours too. I signing off now too I was just checking up on what I had missed. Talk again soon .
Tinax


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I just got this back from Lion Brand in reply to my question about the new "flat" photo of the throw they added to the pattern. Here is the reply, as well as a link to a larger view of the photo. It does show the stitches much better but in my opinion, it still does not look well made. The colors are nice though. When the photo comes up you may need to click on it to make it larger.

Dear Edna,

Thank you for the feedback. Yes, the afghan was at a show; however, it was returned to the office which is how we were able to take a photo last week. The photograph I referred to in the pattern was actually on the floor of our office (the gray of the background). Perhaps it would help you to see it a larger version of that photo: 
http://cache.lionbrand.com//stores/eyarn/upload/L10347/afghan.jpg

We hope this helps. Thank you for visiting LionBrand.com!

With Warm Regards,

Customer Service
Lion Brand Yarn Company
http://www.lionbrand.com 
[email protected]


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > tintin63 said:
> ...


Oh, I thought you said you were taking it to give it to her this weekend. My mistake...  
How is your second square coming along?

I'm going to try to start working on my sweater sleeves by the end of the week when my hubby goes back to work. Then I want to take out the front bindings with buttonholes & do them over. I'll need more stitches picked up or a different stitch other than garter stitch to make them fit better. Then..........
I *may* start on a second square for this throw... :?: We'll see...

I just needed to take Daypro again. My left shoulder blade is acting up again. I think (& hope) it's the Fibromyalgia & nothing worse! I'll be having my annual lung CT scan done soon before my doctor's appointment on the 15th. That should tell the story better. 
Moving onto the sofa for awhile now. Had enough of my chair. Maybe time for B-Day cake! Haven't had any yet.

Hope to be back tomorrow! Take a look at the link I added on another post here for an _enlarged photo_ of the flat throw...


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

No way is that the same photo. Even though the throw they originally posted was draped, you can tell that the logs were at least fairly even and straight. This one is completely unblocked and gauged poorly.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, now that I can _clearly_ compare my solo square to the original Lion Brand throw, I don't think I did so poorly. Their squares are just as misshapen as mine is!

23-04-2022 link to large photo/PDF:Wayback Machine


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

hi girls , what about these for your next venture,

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/merrywood-throw

regards maggie :thumbup:


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Oh, I thought you said you were taking it to give it to her this weekend. My mistake...
> How is your second square coming along?
> 
> I'm going to try to start working on my sweater sleeves by the end of the week when my hubby goes back to work. Then I want to take out the front bindings with buttonholes & do them over. I'll need more stitches picked up or a different stitch other than garter stitch to make them fit better. Then..........
> ...


Hi Edna, I am up to the point of adding the boarder to my 2nd square but the yarn I'm using is really setting off my allergies. It started with my eyes, they just went really dry and started watering all the time, I now have eye drops which are helping but I have also found that it's getting into my breathing as I have started choking while I'm using it too. I am going to stick the whole 'kit and kaboodle' in the freezer for a while in the hope it settles down. In the mean time I may go back to one of my other projects.
Tx


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> hi girls , what about these for your next venture,
> 
> Merrywood Throw pattern by Laura Aylor
> 
> regards maggie 👍


Are you serious? $7.50 for a single pattern? Not me!

In fact, since I've done about all I'm going to with _this_ pattern, I don't see any reason for me to stay 'watching' this topic anymore. I've said my say and woven in the last end. I shall 'Unwatch' this topic now and get back to my regularly scheduled knitting.

Good knitting to those who're slogging through the full throw. More power to you! 👍


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Irish maggie said:
> 
> 
> > hi girls , what about these for your next venture,
> ...


 strangly enough i thought you would have a fit :lol: but if there where a few testing again , share! :thumbup:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MM said:


> No way is that the same photo. Even though the throw they originally posted was draped, you can tell that the logs were at least fairly even and straight. This one is completely unblocked and gauged poorly.


The whole thing is a mess in my book! They tell me it's the one that was away at a show... :?:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Well, now that I can _clearly_ compare my solo square to the original Lion Brand throw, I don't think I did so poorly. Their squares are just as misshapen as mine is!


I think most of ours came out better than that photo!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> hi girls , what about these for your next venture,
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/merrywood-throw
> 
> regards maggie :thumbup:


It's very nice Maggie but it isn't free. That will matter to _me_. Hard enough to afford yarn without having to pay for a pattern, with so many free ones out there...


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin 63 said:


> Edna 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I thought you said you were taking it to give it to her this weekend. My mistake...
> ...


Sorry to hear your allergies are acting up. Mine have been for 2 months & it's no fun. I did a full sweater with a beautiful yarn but it was fuzzier than I thought. I choked through the whole thing but got it done. Too bad it's too big on me but I wear it around the house. It piles & leave white puffs on everything though!!! Can't win!!! :-(

Are you serious about putting it in the freezer or is that an analogy? What does the freezer do??


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Irish maggie said:
> 
> 
> > hi girls , what about these for your next venture,
> ...


Sorry to see you go Jessica!!! :thumbdown: :thumbdown: You have added a lot of information & tips for all of us & I for one appreciate it very much!! :thumbup: Please pop back in now & then to say HI & see if any of us finished or not... You will be missed! :-( 
Edna


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Edna 1 said:


> Sorry to hear your allergies are acting up. Mine have been for 2 months & it's no fun. I did a full sweater with a beautiful yarn but it was fuzzier than I thought. I choked through the whole thing but got it done. Too bad it's too big on me but I wear it around the house. It piles & leave white puffs on everything though!!! Can't win!!! :-(
> 
> Are you serious about putting it in the freezer or is that an analogy? What does the freezer do??


Putting it in the freezer calms the fibres down. It helps with brushed yarns and mohair too.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Edna 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear your allergies are acting up. Mine have been for 2 months & it's no fun. I did a full sweater with a beautiful yarn but it was fuzzier than I thought. I choked through the whole thing but got it done. Too bad it's too big on me but I wear it around the house. It piles & leave white puffs on everything though!!! Can't win!!! :-(
> ...


GOOD TO KNOW!!! :thumbup: Thanks!! But what happens to it when it's out of the freezer awhile? Does it act up again? :?:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> Jessica-Jean said:
> 
> 
> > Irish maggie said:
> ...


Well Maggie..._I'm_ not going to have a fit about it. It's a lovely afghan & I would consider it but I just can't afford to buy patterns anymore. I have no income & my hubby stuggles to make it week to week so I couldn't justify it. Have to find a way to keep up my medical care first.

If anyone wants to do some crochet instead of knitting I have 3 Log Cabin Block afghans *posted on pages 13, 14 & 17 * of this thread. Have a look & see what you think of those. :wink:
Edna


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I then keep the yarn in poly bags. I was doing this at the start of this project but then changed to receptacles instead as the yarn flowed easier. I will have to wrap the body of work in a sheet. It's such a fuss but I really like this yarn and I have plans for using it. I also have to wear my glasses.
Tx


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> I then keep the yarn in poly bags. I was doing this at the start of this project but then changed to receptacles instead as the yarn flowed easier. I will have to wrap the body of work in a sheet. It's such a fuss but I really like this yarn and I have plans for using it. I also have to wear my glasses.
> Tx


Is this the second chenille yarn that you switched to that you do this with??? It may be a lot of fuss but it's worth it if it works well. 
But what about the finished project? :?: Do you have to freeze that or keep it wrapped until you want to use it?? :?
I wear glasses all the time so that wouldn't change for me. :-(


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > I then keep the yarn in poly bags. I was doing this at the start of this project but then changed to receptacles instead as the yarn flowed easier. I will have to wrap the body of work in a sheet. It's such a fuss but I really like this yarn and I have plans for using it. I also have to wear my glasses.
> ...


Yes it's the thick acrylic chenille in the rust, brown and cream. It's in the freezer as we speak, so I may get that square finished later today.


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I've finished the second square now, edged it their way but haven't blocked it yet.

It will live in a carrier bag now (along with square no 1) until needed.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> I've finished the second square now, edged it their way but haven't blocked it yet.
> 
> It will live in a carrier bag now (along with square no 1) until needed.


Did the second one go easier & faster than the first one? How did you like doing their knit edging?

My sugar was too high before dinner so I had to take a pill. It rarely goes over 150-160 but was 243 so I needed the pill. I knew I wasn't feeling right for some reason. :-( Only spent a little time on the computer today & needed to stop. You are probably sleeping by now. I have a busy day tomorrow but will try to check in to see how your Square 3 in going... :wink: 
Edna


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > I've finished the second square now, edged it their way but haven't blocked it yet.
> ...


edna , slow down , i was trying to read 150-160 what would that be in relation to ours. Over 20 is dangerous i try to keep mine down .
oh dear i hope it was not the cake i sent you Yesterday for your Birthday


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Did the second one go easier & faster than the first one? How did you like doing their knit edging?
> 
> My sugar was too high before dinner so I had to take a pill. It rarely goes over 150-160 but was 243 so I needed the pill. I knew I wasn't feeling right for some reason. :-( Only spent a little time on the computer today & needed to stop. You are probably sleeping by now. I have a busy day tomorrow but will try to check in to see how your Square 3 in going... :wink:
> Edna


I made this second square (well actually it was my third) in a smaller size (9" starter square). It went much faster due to this and the fact I didn't really have to follow patterns.
I used their edging. I picked up as many stitches as felt comfortable along the edges as I progressed around the square. It went well I did it all in DK Brown. I've decide to undo the edging on my previous square and do the knitted one instead.

I'm not sure how 243 would compare with our readings but it sounds high. Last time my sugar was very high I had a water infection. You too may have an infection, they seem to send sugar readings off the scale. Hope you feel better soon.

I'm having a few problems with my IBS at the moment, spending half my day in bathroom.:-( I may start my next square or I may undo the edges of the large square. Have yet to decide.

Talk later
Tx


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > tintin63 said:
> ...


Blood sugar should be no more than 80 - 100. Too low is 60 and dangerously low is under 60. Over 100 is not good but over 200 is dangerous... Mine was 243 with only 1 meal yesterday. I only take the medicine when it's over 180 now. 
Please don't worry Maggie.... :lol: It was not the cake you sent me on Sunday! :lol: :lol: :lol: I didn't have any cake until Monday evening & none before my high reading last night. I just need to get back to more exercise soon. :!: 
Thanks for your concern! :wink: I am alright now.
Edna


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Blood sugar should be no more than 80 - 100. Too low is 60 and dangerously low is under 60. Over 100 is not good but over 200 is dangerous... Mine was 243 with only 1 meal yesterday. I only take the medicine when it's over 180 now.
> Please don't worry Maggie.... :lol: It was not the cake you sent me on Sunday! :lol: :lol: :lol: I didn't have any cake until Monday evening & none before my high reading last night. I just need to get back to more exercise soon. :!:
> Thanks for your concern! :wink: I am alright now.
> Edna


Hi Edna
I just used a converter 243mg/d equates to 13.5mmol/L

That was what I was when they first checked my BG level. I had sent a water sample in as I thought I had a water infection and they routinely tested it for sugar. It was high so they called me in for a thumb prick it came out as 13.5 and so further bloods were taken to go off to be tested.They came back as 8.6 (155)so I was confirmed as diabetic 5 days later. My BG levels seem to sit at 6.1 mmol/L (109) now and they are happy with that as long as it stays higher than 4 (72)and lower than 7(126).
It shows how our health professionals views vary but not so big a difference. But as I said infection is a known factor for raised BG levels.
Tx


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin 63 said:


> Edna 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Did the second one go easier & faster than the first one? How did you like doing their knit edging?
> ...


It sounds like you have a grip on this thing now!! That's great!! I think each square will just get easier than the one before it from now on... You are really moving along now!

Well, our readings are in mg dl (Milagrams per deciliter). I don't know what that would be for you. 
If you read my reply to Irish Maggie, it will explain more about it for the US.

What is a water infection??? Do you mean bladder or urinary tract infection?

Blood sugar goes up to high from many things. What you eat is the most common but I didn't eat anything bad or eat much that day at all. 
Stress is another big reason it will go too high. That may have been my case. Financial problems & needing to find $$$ to pay for the tests I need before the 15th has us both nervous & upset. I am using the birthday money from a friend to pay for some of it. No b-day shopping trip!! :-(

Sorry you are suffering with the IBS again!! :thumbdown: I know how miserable that is!!! I don't have it as often now, but the opposite problem lately instead. That's no party either. :-(

You should just do whatever edging works the best for you. This is supposed to be fun! :lol:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Blood sugar should be no more than 80 - 100. Too low is 60 and dangerously low is under 60. Over 100 is not good but over 200 is dangerous... Mine was 243 with only 1 meal yesterday. I only take the medicine when it's over 180 now.
> ...


I think the 6.1 and 8.6, etc...are the numbers of the A1C test. They are a % percentage reading of an average for 3 months. In _that_ case, for us, 7% or under is good. Over 7% is not good. 13.5% is really not good! 
The Certified Diabetes Dietician told me that mine, for my weight (I think), should be 90-100 mg/dl. I tend to get too low & need to eat some carbs to get it back up a bit when I exercise. 
Anyway, the A1C test is one of the tests I need done before the 15th doctor's appointment. I have to check my own glucose twice a day at home. That tells me if & what I should or should not eat. 
Did you read my reply to Irish Maggie?


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> tintin63 said:
> 
> 
> > EdnaD1 said:
> ...


Yes that was where I got your figures from. Certain foods will raise your BG level but not usually so spectacularly. 13.5 in someone our size is very high. Once My infection cleared up they tested me again and as I said it was up but not so high.
I have the A1C done twice a year, my last two were low 6's so they are happy. I'm due back Mid April for my next one. 
I had been going to my DR for years saying my sugar was dropping drastically but they did nothing as when they tested it with a test strip it was always back to normal. 
When my father was diagnosed as type 2, I decided to get a meter and I tested my sugars when I had these 'turns'. The readings were usually 2.2 - 2.8 very low. My 'episodes' would usually come on about 3 hours after breakfast, I always found they responded to carbs which to me proved they were sugar lows and yet still the DR's did nothing.
All this was back when my kids were little but it continued right up to the time three years ago when they decided I was Diabetic type 2.
I have since found out my 'episodes' had much to do with my PCOS as over the years PCOS had made me insulin resistant. This also accounted for a lot of the weight too.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > tintin63 said:
> ...


My A1C was not 13.5...I got that number from yours. Mine was 8.8 & then after exercise & diet it went down to 7.2 so my doctor was happy. Maybe that's what my reading equaled last night.
A low morning reading before breakfast is actually a little better than a high one. Called the "fasting" rate. Mine had been 159 & higher so they did the A1C & found I was diabetic. With exercise & a good diet it was 100 to 120 in the morning. Without the exercise, not watching my diet as well, and when I eat too many carbs, it goes up too high again. 135 to 165 some days before eating. That's when I take the Metformin.

Anyway............ :roll: I'm sure by now everyone else is wondering how this became a medical thread instead of the knitting KAL... :lol: :lol: My fault there! I got off track while you were telling me about your squares, like *I* should have been! Sorry everyone!!! :wink: Back to knitting... :roll: 
Edna


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Tina,
I forgot to ask you in the reply before. What is PCOS???


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

EdnaD1, everything is ok here my last 3monthly chec k came in at just under7 i have a lot of stress ,i am a worrier
anyhow on to ahappier note take care and yes i did read all your replys and thankyou

maggie


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Tina,
> I forgot to ask you in the reply before. What is PCOS???


PCOS - Poly Cystic Ovary Syndrome

Well I've done absolutely no knitting today, I finished my book instead. I have quite a few jobs to do tomorrow so knitting may have to wait again. Bed time now. Talk tomorrow.
Tinax


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

I finished the throw and am now off to knit the Alexandra shawl  Here's the pics in case anyone is still interested lol


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi, It looks great, are you pleased with it? Or are you now slip stitched out! lol.
Have fun with your shawl.

Tina.


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

tintin63 said:


> Hi, It looks great, are you pleased with it? Or are you now slip stitched out! lol.
> Have fun with your shawl.
> 
> Tina.


I am very pleased. It was really rather easy considering all the negative comments. I was knitting my first lace shawl at the same time and got 'hooked' on that so couldn't wait to get this finish. Perfect timing too since my order of yarn for my shawl arrived this afternoon! I can't imagine ever knitting another throw or afghan lol


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MM said:


> I finished the throw and am now off to knit the Alexandra shawl  Here's the pics in case anyone is still interested lol


Wow MM!!! Nice job!!! Yours looks better than the flat photo of the original one on Lion Brand's floor!!!!! :thumbup: Yours is not all wabbly like theirs is...and it looks better layed out with yours for some reason :?: 
I hope 'when' I get around to making my other 5 squares that it will look half as good as yours!!! :wink: 
I hope you will show us your shawl later too!!! 
Edna


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks Edna  I was really pleased with the way it turned out. If you're all still here after I finish the shawl, I'll post it too


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

MM said:


> Thanks Edna  I was really pleased with the way it turned out. If you're all still here after I finish the shawl, I'll post it too


LOL! *IF* we're all still here*???* :lol: As fast as you work I think you can count on that! 
I won't even be working on the other 5 squares until I finally do my sweater sleeves. I keep putting it off with my hubby home all week but he's back to work tomorrow night. Now I need to get my mind back on the sleeves! 
I was pleased with my Square 1 block so if the rest come out at least that well, I'll be happy. 
Edna


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

mm Terrific job as Edna says Better than the Lions Brand


----------



## 54205 (Feb 8, 2012)

Irish maggie said:


> mm Terrific job as Edna says Better than the Lions Brand


Thanks Maggie


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MM said:


> I finished the throw and am now off to knit the Alexandra shawl  Here's the pics in case anyone is still interested lol


Great job and good pictures!

Who knows? With the additional corrections Lion Brand's issued and the eventual onset of summer weather, I may come back and do the whole thing; the yarns are still segrated from my stash.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Just thought I'd share my birthday cake with all of you!! We are hoping to be around long enough to turn that "6" candle upside down in 30 years & use it again! :wink: Enjoy! :lol: 
Edna


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday! Happy Knitting!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Happy Birthday! Happy Knitting!


Thank you! It was actually a week ago, March 4th but I just uploaded the photos. Only one piece of cake left that I'm saving for my hubby after work... :wink:

Are you working on this KAL too?
Edna


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, completely changed my colors though. I chose to do a jewel tone palette and even substituted a few of the slip stitches because I did not like the way they drew in. I have MS so I am a slow knitter, but I will get it done! This thing has been like having a baby! It has taken sooooooo long to figure out!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Yes, completely changed my colors though. I chose to do a jewel tone palette and even substituted a few of the slip stitches because I did not like the way they drew in. I have MS so I am a slow knitter, but I will get it done! This thing has been like having a baby! It has taken sooooooo long to figure out!


I changed all the colors too, as well as some of the stitches. I only did the 1st square but think I'll do the rest when I finish an older project I need to get done first.

I posted photos of my Square 1 on page 39. The color isn't true on 2 of them. There "is" blue in it. But it's pretty square so I'm happy with it. 
It must be difficult to do this with MS. How long have you had it?

I hope some of the comments in this KAL were helpful to you.

I had the whole "baby thing" figured out before I had mine. I grew up around babies & loved to do everything for them so I learned it early. I even taught my friend how to bathe her son in a tub. She had him a few years before my first one. I love babies!!!!!


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I have had MS and RA since I was a child. I have out lived all of the doctors' expectations of me, especially since I m allergic to corticosteriods. Hey, my stitching keeps me calm and focused and these two conditions seem to thrive on people's emotions and nerves. So I have stayed calm and focused in spite of the pain! I would not have it any other way!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> I have had MS and RA since I was a child. I have out lived all of the doctors' expectations of me, especially since I m allergic to corticosteriods. Hey, my stitching keeps me calm and focused and these two conditions seem to thrive on people's emotions and nerves. So I have stayed calm and focused in spite of the pain! I would not have it any other way!


I'm glad to hear that attitude! Have they ever tried an NSAID instead? Non Steroidal Anti-inflammatory Drug. I take it in the form of Daypro when needed for fibromyalgia, arthritis & tendonitis. I do show signs of early RA as well.

If I didn't knit & crochet I would go crazy!! It helps keep me away from my cigarettes longer too!

You should post photos of you throw so far... I'd love to see your colors!!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Good thinking ! i hope you had a Happy day \night


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

I love your picture! For some reason I haven't been getting updates on this conversation about the throw. I am now on sq 3.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

knit2p2 said:


> I love your picture! For some reason I haven't been getting updates on this conversation about the throw. I am now on sq 3.


What picture are you talking about? 
I haven't had a lot of updates either, I think because most people are busy on the weekends, (not me), or knitting instead of talking about it. I check in sometimes but there aren't a lot of updates going on.
Did you see MM's pictures of her finished throw!!! Hers is straighter than the one from lion brand!!! She did a good job! 
When I finish my other project I will get back to this throw again I think. I liked working on it. My square 1 came out reasonably square. I posted pics on page 39. Did you see them?


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

I found this for some of the people who are left handed & have trouble with crochet:

Left Handed Crocheter & Knitters
Crochet and knitting are two-handed crafts, which means you will use both your right and left hand to manipulate the yarn, needles or hooks. Learners who use either hand often find the first steps awkward, but with a little practice it gets easier. Learning knitting and crocheting in the traditional methods as right-handers learn, avoids future problems and ambiguities with patterns and techniques.

*Left-handed knitters* often times find it easier to learn to knit continental style. With the continental technique, which is taught in Europe, the yarn is held with the left hand rather than throwing the yarn over the needle with your right hand as is shown in U.S. instructions.

*Left-handed crocheters*, who have difficulty learning to crochet right-handed, _should visit the_ *Crochet Guild of America web site* and click on left-hand instructions.

http://www.CrochetGuildofAmerica

I hope this is of help to some of you! 
Edna


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi Edna, are you a leftie or or a rightie?
As a child I was ambidextrous but turned to right for mostt hings but I did learn to knit with either hand and so taught the left handed kid's at school who the teacher couldn't teach as she was right handed. I throw but don't actually fall into any one way. I will knit continental sometimes if I'm doing straight Knit on circulars but I find the purl in continental is just not natural for me.

I've started my next square, halfway through the first square but I'm having a reading binge at the moment so very little is getting done.

I am finding the links to let me know there has been a reply are very intermittent. I sometimes just go to 'my bookmarks' and come back to the thread that way. So I'm still checking in even if I've nothing to say. 
I haven't joined the conversations the last few days as I haven't been knitting and so had nothing to add.

Tina x


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Edna, I was talking about MM's video of the movie star knitting (or trying to) I can't put a name to his face. But it is very funny. I'm on sq 3 log 3. I do other things besides knitting. I usually knit at night while we watch TV. How is your throw coming along? Did you look at the suggestions for other throws? I think I'm going to knit a sweater or hat after this. Sunny-knit1p2


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

knit2p2 said:


> Edna, I was talking about MM's video of the movie star knitting (or trying to) I can't put a name to his face. But it is very funny. I'm on sq 3 log 3. I do other things besides knitting. I usually knit at night while we watch TV. How is your throw coming along? Did you look at the suggestions for other throws? I think I'm going to knit a sweater or hat after this. Sunny-knit1p2


knit2p2
Oh!!! That is Irish Maggies avatar. It's Cary Grant trying to knit. I love it too! I believe it's a clip from one of his movies. :?: 
I do my knitting at night too. Days are busy. 
When I finish my other project I will get back to this throw again I think. I liked working on it. My square 1 came out reasonably square. 
That's all I've done on it. The pics are on page 39 of this thread.
Edna
*PS:* You signed it, "Sunny-knit*1*p2" Knit "1"? I think you dropped a stitch! LOL! :lol:


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi Edna, are you a leftie or or a rightie?
> As a child I was ambidextrous but turned to right for mostt hings but I did learn to knit with either hand and so taught the left handed kid's at school who the teacher couldn't teach as she was right handed. I throw but don't actually fall into any one way. I will knit continental sometimes if I'm doing straight Knit on circulars but I find the purl in continental is just not natural for me.
> 
> I've started my next square, halfway through the first square but I'm having a reading binge at the moment so very little is getting done.
> ...


Hi Tina,
I am a rightie. I've always been somewhat ambidextrous too but some things, like writing, I must do rightie... Some things I can only do well leftie...go figure! 
Are you on square 3 or 4 now? Last I recall you were doing 2 but actually 3 since you aren't using your 1st one for this throw. I'm confused! :roll: 
I'm busy with doctors & tests now. I'm waiting to hear back from my doc about my CT appt. day & time. I think I'll have to go see him today though if I can get in. I have lumps on the front of my throat & think it's my thyroid nodules growing. Very sore to touch... So I'm not doing much knitting at all right now. 
Edna


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Hi Tina,
> I am a rightie. I've always been somewhat ambidextrous too but some things, like writing, I must do rightie... Some things I can only do well leftie...go figure!
> Are you on square 3 or 4 now? Last I recall you were doing 2 but actually 3 since you aren't using your 1st one for this throw. I'm confused! :roll:
> I'm busy with doctors & tests now. I'm waiting to hear back from my doc about my CT appt. day & time. I think I'll have to go see him today though if I can get in. I have lumps on the front of my throat & think it's my thyroid nodules growing. Very sore to touch... So I'm not doing much knitting at all right now.
> Edna


Hi, I knit right handed these days but am known to sew the wrong way for a righty.??? I still play badminton using both hands as with table tennis. That's what comes of being ambidextrous.lol.
This square is my fourth but only the third in these colours. I haven't done much knitting in the last few days IBS still playing up, everyone says go back to Doctor but I know he's done everything he can - that's why he's sending me to see a gastroenterologist , I'm waiting for the appt to come through. But in the mean time I'm getting 1 good day in 4. Can't go far. 
Hope you get into see about those lumps, they don't sound pleasant.
Tinax


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> EdnaD1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Tina,
> ...


I thought it was 4. (total). 
The IBS is not fun but neither is the opposite problem that I have more now than IBS. The gastroenterologist will probably do what mine did. Give you Nexium for the reflux & 2 or 3 meds for the IBS. They help if you remember to take them regularly.
The doc's office called me back an hour ago. They ordered my prescription I need but the doc wants to see me before he orders the CT scan... They don't bother to check your chart so he forgot that I have it done every year for my COPD, Emphysema & lung nodules. :roll: But I told her that I wanted to see him today anyway for the lumps. I can't get in until tomorrow at 10:45 am, which means I won't actually see him until an hour or two later... But just watch, the lumps will be gone then...Wanna bet?? I've had them since Saturday...
I know my own body so I know I need my thyroid ultrasound done NOW... A little over a year ago one of the nodules grew but not big enough for a fine needle asperation for biopsy so I still get the test every year so they can catch them when they are big enough. I know something is wrong because this has never happened before! I will insist on that & the lung CT scan ASAP and I won't go back for the results. They will have to call me with them. I can't afford 2 appointments! 
Time to go rest a bit. Hubby is working today instead of tonight so I need to rest before he comes home. Maybe a quick nap & then some knitting for awhile. I may actually take out my sweater to do the sleeves today! It's about time!!! 
Edna


----------



## knit2p2 (Apr 23, 2011)

Edna, I couldn't remember my logon- knit2p2 but thought I'd include my name. Sunny


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

knit2p2 said:


> Edna, I couldn't remember my logon- knit2p2 but thought I'd include my name. Sunny


LOL! I was just making a joke about the dropped stitch... A knitter's joke. But I like the name Sunny! I always wondered what your name was. My 1st husband's nick name was S*o*nny. My nick name is Rusty. 
Edna


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi ladies! 
Here is something I found today for those of you, lefties & righties, who had trouble with the "crab" or "reversed sc" stitch... 
Read it carefully & do *exactly* what it says. I think the main problem was that some of you didn't *"insert the hook" in the right place.* That makes a big difference! 
I hope you'll find this helpful if you want to try it on anything you make now or in the future... It's actually fun!
Edna

*rev sc (reverse single crochet or crab stitch)*

*For right-handed crocheters:* 
Single crochet worked from left to right. Insert hook into next stitch to the right, *"under" loop on hook*, and draw up a loop. Yarn over and draw through all loops on hook.

*For left-handed crocheters:* 
Single crochet worked from right to left. Insert hook into next stitch to the left, *"under" loop on hook*, and draw up a loop. Yarn over and draw through all loops on hook.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> Good thinking ! i hope you had a Happy day \night


LOL!!! Thanks Maggie!!! Love the kitty humor!!!

Is this KAL dead now or what??? Nobody coming on anymore! Where did everyone go??? :thumbdown: 
Last I knew a few people were still working on squares... I intend to also when I get the time. But when I'm done I will say goodbye to everyone & not just disappear. 
Edna


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi no one has been around to talk to so I haven't been leaving any feedback, I'm taking a brake from the throw as my allergies were getting worse using tat particular yarn. I will be finishing up my current square some time soon but I will be knitting it out doors so it doesn't do me in.lol

Best wishes to all who still remain.

Tina


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

I am still here too; I haven't received any messages from this KAL either. The same goes for the Bernat one. The most "action" is going on over in the Alexandra and Ashton KALs! I am working on this slowing as I am new to slip stitches. I am having more fun with the techniques than the process. Well, everyone have a good week! Happy Knitting!


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Some of you are being ridiculous. Why don't you stop acting like children and work the problem out like adults. We are here to do just that. Have a good evening and stay calm. This is supposed to be fun.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mercury said:


> Some of you are being ridiculous. Why don't you stop acting like children and work the problem out like adults. We are here to do just that. Have a good evening and stay calm. This is supposed to be fun.


It might have been more helpful if you, Mercury, had used Quote Reply instead of just Reply or Quick Reply.

There are 47 pages of posts in this topic. To which post are you referring?

Hmm ... I just checked out some of your previous posts. You just jump in without bothering to read through others' posts. Your loss.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

I am sorry that I offended you Jessica Jean, it was not my intent to do so. I will definitely leave the forum and not post anymore. I do read other's posts and give compliments and the benefits of the doubt where I feel fit. I don't know what my loss is that you are referring to but it does not matter now.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It might have been more helpful if you, Mercury, had used Quote Reply instead of just Reply or Quick Reply.
> 
> There are 47 pages of posts in this topic. To which post are you referring?
> 
> Hmm ... I just checked out some of your previous posts. You just jump in without bothering to read through others' posts. Your loss.


Hi Jessica Jean,
I think I can see why her 'location' is hiden. If she is that way with everyone, she might not want to be found by some. :roll: 
Edna


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Just in case anyone's still 'watching' this topic, I just noticed two things.
*ONE:* Craftsy's offering a class doing it. http://www.craftsy.com/class/my-first-slipstitch-afghan/480?utm_source=WeeklyStitch12132013&utm_medium=Emails&utm_campaign=Weeklynewsletter&utm_content=httpwww.craftsy.comclassmy-first-slipstitch-afghan480

*TWO:* In addition to the corrections made to it in 2012, there are more made Apr 17, 2013. For all I know, there may have been other corrections made in the interim.

I have not tried it again to verify if the corrections fix the remaining bugs; I _may_, just not today.

It *still* has two 'logs' that are single-colour and NOT slip-stitch patterns. 
In my file, I've renamed it: Lying Lion Brand's Slip Stitch Sampler Throw - latest CORRECTIONS applied Apr 17, 2013

EDIT: Oops! I've just read the four (out of 500+ enrolled!) reviews of the Craftsy class. Click on Ratings and Reviews and read for yourself.

The three who actually knitted it - or parts of it anyway - each gave it one star. The fourth - who hasn't yet tried to knit any of it - gave it four stars.

Hmm ... Me thinks that Craftsy (as an organization) is very crafty indeed (i.e. It's raking in the dough!), though _perhaps_ not all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Just in case anyone's still 'watching' this topic, I just noticed two things.
> *ONE:* Craftsy's offering a class doing it. http://www.craftsy.com/class/my-first-slipstitch-afghan/480?utm_source=WeeklyStitch12132013&utm_medium=Emails&utm_campaign=Weeklynewsletter&utm_content=httpwww.craftsy.comclassmy-first-slipstitch-afghan480
> 
> *TWO:* In addition to the corrections made to it in 2012, there are more made Apr 17, 2013. For all I know, there may have been other corrections made in the interim.
> ...


Hi Jessica Jean!
I have one of Craftsy's free classes. I was able to learn it but the lady goes pretty fast.

As far as the slip stitch afghan class, I'd be afraid to buy it, although the instructor's afghan looks pretty good in the photos! She must have done A LOT of blocking!

I've been busy with so many other projects that I don't think this is a good time for me to get into this one again. I still love working the slip stitch patterns though.

I watched the small introduction video but it was skipping a lot. Hope the class videos are much better quality!

Craftsy has a few free classes that I will stick with for now. I now have a badly mangled shoulder that needs surgery so I need to stop to rest it a lot. Slows down the action! So doing some smaller projects for now.

I hope you & your family have a MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

EdnaD1 said:


> Hi Jessica Jean!
> I have one of Craftsy's free classes. I was able to learn it but the lady goes pretty fast.
> 
> As far as the slip stitch afghan class, I'd be afraid to buy it, although the instructor's afghan looks pretty good in the photos! She must have done A LOT of blocking!
> ...


I hope your surgery goes well and heals swiftly. I understand unwillingness to tackle anything sizable when pain is a factor. Luckily, there's an abundance of lovely patterns for the small stuff. There's no rule that knitters must bury themselves under large afghans in winter and whip up winter's mittens, tuques, and scarves in summer.

Happy Solstice!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

If anyone is still working on this afghan you might want to take a look at this class I just found from Craftsy. It came in my Lion Brand newsletter. You may find some help with this class...
This was also mentioned awhile back by Jessica Jean with a different link.

Join Rhonda in My First Slip-Stitch Afghan for only $19.99 today (that's 33% off!), and knit a warm and wonderful Afghan as you learn slip-stitch techniques you can use on garments and accessories alike. Plus, if you want to use the same colors shell be working with, you can! The optional kit for my class includes 14 skeins of Lion Brand Vannas Choice ® Heather Yarn in 9 vibrant colorsenough to finish your Afghan!

I hope it comes up as a clickable link for you. There is a short video on the page that tells you a little about the class & what you will learn. 
I hope it helps some of you!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Hi Edna hope you are well. its been a long time.
Your Blanket is gorgeous, terrific work.
just letting you know the link does not work, thanks anyway.

maggie


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

No, I couldn't get that link - or any part of it - to work. So, I went to Craftsy and found this: http://www.craftsy.com/class/my-first-slipstitch-afghan/480?_ct=sbqii-sqjuweho-huse-sjq&_ctp=1&_egg=sekhiu_wqbbuho_20131031&_ege=480
I didn't see any price reduction though. Maybe it's somewhere else on their website, or maybe it was issued in a newsletter from Craftsy or Vogue. I haven't even been opening them, and I think I may have finally unsubscribed from them a few days ago.

I did find a link to four of their knitting courses that are 'on sale': http://www.craftsy.com/classes/knitting/sale?regType=JOIN_COURSE&_ct=wberqbdql-fhece

I also didn't see any notes that the two non-slip-stitch patterns in the pattern issued by LionBrand have been replaced by two other slip-stitch patterns. _That_ was my biggest objection to this afghan! It is touted as having six slip-stitch patterns, but - at least the full-sized afghan - does NOT; there were only four, and that really makes a difference in the thickness and feel of the fabric.

The Craftsy course is using the new, smaller, lapghan pattern: http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L32155.html?noImages=

My headache was with working the larger version: http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/L10347.html?noImages=

I suggest anyone thinking of paying for a Craftsy class first read the knitters' reviews on the Lion Brand site (scroll down to see them) _and_ the project notes by Ravelers who've worked on one or the other: 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slip-stitch-sampler-throw
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/slip-stitch-sampler-lapghan

I have no idea if the class is worth the price. I know I wouldn't take it, but that's just me.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, I couldn't get that link - or any part of it - to work. So, I went to Craftsy and found this: http://www.craftsy.com/class/my-first-slipstitch-afghan/480?_ct=sbqii-sqjuweho-huse-sjq&_ctp=1&_egg=sekhiu_wqbbuho_20131031&_ege=480
> I didn't see any price reduction though. Maybe it's somewhere else on their website, or maybe it was issued in a newsletter from Craftsy or Vogue. I haven't even been opening them, and I think I may have finally unsubscribed from them a few days ago.
> 
> I did find a link to four of their knitting courses that are 'on sale': http://www.craftsy.com/classes/knitting/sale?regType=JOIN_COURSE&_ct=wberqbdql-fhece
> ...


Jessica-jean.Thanks :-D


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

That was my problem with this. But, the new class link came in Lion Brand's Weekly Stitch.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> That was my problem with this. But, the new class link came in Lion Brand's Weekly Stitch.


Which I just saw: My First Slip-Stitch Afghan $19.99 for the course.

I have a theory. Lion Brand (and some other yarn makers/pattern purveyors) has always had staff on hand to clarify - by phone or e-mail - problems any knitters/crocheters may encounter when working any of their patterns. Free. So - I'm assuming - they began Craftsy as a means to get income from their expertise. It seems to be doing well for them.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes and they are very good. I will have a beading class series starting this fall on Craftsy. It has turned out to be a good place for smaller designers to get both experience and to expand knowledge.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> Hi Edna hope you are well. its been a long time.
> Your Blanket is gorgeous, terrific work.
> just letting you know the link does not work, thanks anyway.
> 
> maggie


Hi Maggie! It has been a long time. I'm always so busy & spend (waste) so much time trying to 'unsubscribe' from those unwanted emails that come daily. I just don't have the time for them all... Then I find out I have to login to unsuscribe. Part of the reason I want to stop them is because I can't get any of my info to work to login!!! I give up! LOL!

I'm not sure what blanket you mean. I only ever did one square on this & posted the pics of that but I haven't posted any pics of any other work. But thanks! lol.

Sorry about the link not working but Jessica Jean has added several others for us.. I don't know why it didn't work. I clicked it from the message preview & it opened then.

I am much better than I was over the holidays. I was very ill from 12/16/13 until the middle of the third week of Jan. 2014!! I had the flu, bronchitis, some pneumonia, viral infection in my nose, constant nausea & diverticulitis... Temp of 104.6 for several days. 
Ended up at the ER on 12/27/13 as my doctor couldn't fit me in that Friday! It helped some until I could see my doctor the next Monday. I had lost almost 6 lbs by then but unfortunately, I found them all plus some of their cousins again. LOL!

Needless to say I wasn't feeling very well at all. Next year I will get a flu shot early!!! I've never had one & have been afraid of what reaction I might have to it. Can't be much worse that this was...

Now we are finally having a few days of thaw here in PA, after 2-3 feet of snow in 19 storms! The cold will come back next week but we hope not in the sub-zeros again.

Right now I've been digging out some old unfinished projects to work on. I finished one small afghan & now I'm working on finishing a pink fan baby afghan that I started before 1987!! Then I have a doily to complete, also started many many years ago. :roll: Amazing that they got put away to move & I'm just getting to them now. Embarrassing!


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

tintin63 said:


> Hi no one has been around to talk to so I haven't been leaving any feedback, I'm taking a brake from the throw as my allergies were getting worse using tat particular yarn. I will be finishing up my current square some time soon but I will be knitting it out doors so it doesn't do me in.lol
> 
> Best wishes to all who still remain.
> 
> Tina


Hi Tina! I hope you were able to work on your throw outdoors. How did it go?


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, I couldn't get that link - or any part of it - to work. So, I went to Craftsy and found this: http://www.craftsy.com/class/my-first-slipstitch-afghan/480?_ct=sbqii-sqjuweho-huse-sjq&_ctp=1&_egg=sekhiu_wqbbuho_20131031&_ege=480
> I didn't see any price reduction though. Maybe it's somewhere else on their website, or maybe it was issued in a newsletter from Craftsy or Vogue. I haven't even been opening them, and I think I may have finally unsubscribed from them a few days ago.
> 
> I did find a link to four of their knitting courses that are 'on sale': http://www.craftsy.com/classes/knitting/sale?regType=JOIN_COURSE&_ct=wberqbdql-fhece
> ...


Hi Jessica-Jean! I just click some of your links & I was surprised to see the Lapghan come up on the Lion Brand site... It still looks the same in their photo with 6 squares. I didn't read it but maybe each square is smaller? :roll: But at least your links work! Thanks so much for adding them for everyone...

Like you said, I don't see any reason to buy the class as I won't be working on this anymore. I will just make a pillow out of the one square I made before with a different backing; maybe all one slip stitch square. I'll see when I get all my other, much, much older projects finished.

I still like doing all the slip stitches & there were so many on the link you provided long ago! When I have the time I'll go back there to play around.

I did get a few of the free Craftsy classes for things I've never done before. I like the online classes because you can stop them anytime you need to & go back anytime as well. But free works best for me! lol...

I hope you had wonderful holidays! Also hope you haven't kept much of your Canada cold like what we have gotten from there. lol! This winter the South has suffered a lot & they are not used to it. Spring is coming....someday!

Thanks for providing the links for everyone!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean, thanks so much for letting me know .I just paid and have no idea when I will have time as I am only a learner.
I can only do granny squares !!


maggie


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> Jessica-Jean, thanks so much for letting me know .I just paid and have no idea when I will have time as I am only a learner.
> I can only do granny squares !!
> 
> maggie


On the plus side is that it'll remain available for you to work on whenever you can. Just don't wait until the teacher's forgotten all about it!


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

ok can someone help me? The yarn for this afghan what ply would I use , as I started mine today with 8ply yarn and I use knitting needles 4mm in australia 
Its not thick enough and rather small . what yarn can I use ?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> ok can someone help me? The yarn for this afghan what ply would I use , as I started mine today with 8ply yarn and I use knitting needles 4mm in australia
> Its not thick enough and rather small . what yarn can I use ?


It's _written for_ 10-ply and 5mm needles. So, use your 8-ply and whatever size is usual for that yarn. I'm guessing 4 or 4.5mm. The finished project will be smaller, but you can always enlarge it, if you wish.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean thanks I hope I can find 10 ply in Australia. !! :-D


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> Jessica-Jean thanks I hope I can find 10 ply in Australia. !! :-D


Why? Does the climate in your area require heavy (slip-stitch parts will have extra yarn, so _very_ heavy!) blankets? If not, go with what's most easily available and usually used for blankets in your area. If it's too small, you can always add another row of squares.


----------



## EdnaD1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Irish maggie said:


> ok can someone help me? The yarn for this afghan what ply would I use , as I started mine today with 8ply yarn and I use knitting needles 4mm in australia
> Its not thick enough and rather small . what yarn can I use ?


Hi Maggie,
I don't know much about yarn sizes in Australia but the USA pattern called for 4ply or worsted weight yarn and needle size 5mm or US size 8 but I like my knits to be loose so I used a size US10 (6mm) for mine.

There's a girl that also lives in Australia that does crochet tutorials on YouTube. I think if you go there & put her name in the search that you can ask her about the yarns & needles in the comments section. Sometimes her email address is also listed. Her website is 
http://www.bobwilson123.org/ & she's very helpful.

I just checked my Conversion Charts!! This is what I have:

*Yarn:*
USA Light Worsted=AU-8ply _or_ UK-Double Knit. 
USA Worsted Weight=AU-10ply _or_ UK-Aran weight.
USA Chunky=AU-16ply _or_ UK-Bulky weight.

*Needles:* 
4mm= US size 6.
4.5mm= US size 7
5mm= US size 8
5.5mm= US size 9
6mm= US size 10

In the US, the higher the number, the bigger the needles. Opposite of the UK numbers.
*Note:* For a lot of those who did this, some of the stitches worked up tighter than the rest, so many used a larger needle size for those.

I hope this helps you find what you need!


----------

